# Maranez Bangla



## marlowe55 (Aug 12, 2012)

Maranez has just introduced the Bangla, their new dive watch.
It's an amazing looking watch with a clean dial and bezel, sapphire crystal, well cased with a solid Japanese auto movement. It comes in brass for $299 (with brass crown) and titanium for $349 (with titanium crown), brass with 3 straps and titanium with 2 with matching buckles. 
Are they kidding me!!!
After wearing their Layan for a year I know that it'll be a solid watch as well.
Then they put all of that in and on a 47mm case with 58mm lug to lug. If my wrist was 8" or better I'd grab one of each right now, but it's 7.3" and the watch is simply too large.
AAAAARRRRRRGGGGHHHHHHH!!!!!!


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Looks like it has a lot of curvature on it. I bet you could wear it no problem with your wrist size.


----------



## CJN (Apr 29, 2010)

I can't believe they did a Panerai Mille Metri *cough* homage.


----------



## jamesbee (Mar 1, 2012)

preferred there 1st too models, 47x58 is a lot of brass to have strapped to the wrist!


----------



## feilong108 (Jun 3, 2008)

Look quite similar to ennebi fondale!


----------



## golfer87 (Oct 18, 2011)

What do you think? 
I kinda like what they are doing.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GregoryD (Jan 31, 2009)

Even their earlier models were too large for me. This new one is frickin' *huge*.


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

CJN said:


> I can't believe they did a Panerai Mille Metri *cough* homage.


and Now the ENNEBI FONDALE.


----------



## Jockinho (Sep 1, 2008)

Knowing it's an homage (kind of an homage of an homage) but I like it. 58mm lenght is very long though, 54mm would have been enough but still I think many can wear this. I have a 6.5inch wrist, pretty flat, but thought I could cary off a 47mm Pam homage decent enough without looking ridicilous. The dial seems quite small aswell which will minimize the size (like with the Ecozilla), the ti blasted with roman numbers looks very nice


----------



## vokotin (Jun 2, 2011)

I love hommages but I'm afraid I'll pass. :think:


----------



## mellons (Feb 5, 2010)

you get used to it. this is incredible value

here's my custom cali homage- wear 24/7


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

Too big for me but nice to see something new from Maranez. I like new racha dial.


----------



## serge70 (Nov 16, 2010)

That would have been a sweet new model in a 44mm case.Presently it is too much.


----------



## MONVMENTVM (Sep 17, 2009)

I don't like the bezel much... they should have kept it a circle at the top with the protrusions starting lower like on the Mille Metri and Fondale, which would have preserved the clean lines and shapes of the original design. But I'd still buy a 44mm version.


----------



## roadie (Feb 5, 2009)

Great value/bang for your buck time piece, but as others have said, much too big for me. But thanks for introducing me to this brand.


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

What at is the size on this one?



mellons said:


> you get used to it. this is incredible value
> 
> here's my custom cali homage- wear 24/7


----------



## tetia (Nov 24, 2010)

I have the same as mellons and all i can say it is incredible.it is 47mm but it is very comfortable and not heavy.big yes but not uncomfortably.









Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## watch22 (Oct 25, 2008)

I have the Layan on my 7.5" wrist - which is plenty big. As a niche watchmaker Maranez needs to be different and this is 

I'm sure there are plenty of guys that will find this suitable for themselves.


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Thanks for for the reply, your watch looks great.



tetia said:


> I have the same as mellons and all i can say it is incredible.it is 47mm but it is very comfortable and not heavy.big yes but not uncomfortably.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

I like all bronze/brass watches but unfortunately cannot afford the more expensive ones. This is just right. Still struggling with which dial to buy. They are all good.
Suggestions and why?


----------



## happyholiday (Jun 14, 2007)

Hope to get my blue california titanium today and will post some pics then
If it is as nice as I expect I will order a brass one too
For the brass I can't decide between brown and green but will take a number dial


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

I already have the Olivier in Brown and also the Magrette Regattare in brown. A green Makara on pre order.
Thinking of going with a blue dial this time.


----------



## jason_recliner (Feb 2, 2009)

The _Maranez Bangla_? Are the micros just taking the piss with their model names now???


----------



## CJN (Apr 29, 2010)

Just be happy that they didn't print the name on the dial 
I'm on the edge for pulling the trigger, would love to see some pics first before pulling the trigger.


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

Me too. Some real world pics would be helpful.



CJN said:


> Just be happy that they didn't print the name on the dial
> I'm on the edge for pulling the trigger, would love to see some pics first before pulling the trigger.


----------



## skool (Aug 20, 2009)

tetia said:


> I have the same as mellons and all i can say it is incredible.it is 47mm but it is very comfortable and not heavy.big yes but not uncomfortably.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whats this watch that you and Mellons have please? I really like the look of it. It's not a Maranez is it?


----------



## nkwatchy (Feb 23, 2011)

A 47mm Ennebi Fondale bronzo homage for $299?! What's there to even think about! I'm in. Green arabic dial bronze incoming. I'll post some photos when it arrives.


----------



## tetia (Nov 24, 2010)

skool said:


> Whats this watch that you and Mellons have please? I really like the look of it. It's not a Maranez is it?


It is the best mille metri homage and it was made by a member in a homage forum.it is not prodused any more

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## oadsy (Jan 15, 2014)

Maranez bangla on my hand at Thailand


----------



## snpr9696 (Oct 17, 2010)

No hesitation on my part. Ti Black Dial for now. Brass by the end of the month if they still have them.


----------



## staiiff (Feb 23, 2012)

I want a Ti one just for fun and because I cannot afford an Ennebi those days ! :-!

Wait a minute... first I have to get a job again. :-s

And also I have to deal with the f*****g French custom dept from the French post to get my Benarus Ti 47 ! :-|


----------



## CJN (Apr 29, 2010)

oadsy said:


> Maranez bangla on my hand at Thailand


Looks really good, especially the Brass/Cali dial. Please post more pics!!


----------



## Blue bird (Feb 11, 2009)

Ordered a blue Cali Ti. At the price it was too good to pass up. A unique homage among the world of boutique/micros.


----------



## happyholiday (Jun 14, 2007)

My blue Cali Ti just came in |>|>|>


----------



## ttsugar (Aug 11, 2006)

47mm is not too big at all, just got mine today


----------



## tetia (Nov 24, 2010)

How does it feel?is it light?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CJN (Apr 29, 2010)

Wow, the pictures look great. And that was fast!
How is the lug length? looks like it's a bit short, or it's just the angle of the pics.
Just wondering if it's able to handle a thick leather strap? 
Man, can't decide between Ti and Brass. I'm sure once the Patina sets in the Brass will amazing.
Anyone gonna "hurry" the patina?

Oh, last question, is the shipping still 50 dollars?


----------



## ttsugar (Aug 11, 2006)

Can you please post more photos of this watch under day light? Wanted to see how its blue dial looks like? Thanks alot!



happyholiday said:


> My blue Cali Ti just came in |>|>|>


----------



## pharmao (Jan 10, 2010)

happyholiday said:


> My blue Cali Ti just came in |>|>|>


very very n i c e :-!


----------



## mellons (Feb 5, 2010)

skool said:


> Whats this watch that you and Mellons have please? I really like the look of it. It's not a Maranez is it?


no this is a case set made by a watchmaker edee- he made a limited run of a little over 30- 12 steel, 12 ti and 12 bronze. They are 1:1 of original mille metri case set form 1985 with ratcheting bezel etc. WR tested to over 10atm and fully capable of over 100 atm as per original. The one i showed has been modded to destro with a vintage cali dial and ennebi hands. Most of these have eta 2824-2 movements. Its like a real vitnage daily beater. The ti weight is similar to the bangla with sapphire at 135g. The cali version i posted has a custom 6mm plexi which keeps wr yet reduces weight- on the ti with strap its only 105g: invisible on for a 47mm watch!! daily beater never comes off....

the case set was significantly more expensive than the complete maranez offering!!


----------



## mellons (Feb 5, 2010)

...


----------



## staiiff (Feb 23, 2012)

happyholiday said:


> My blue Cali Ti just came in |>|>|>


Could you please arrange some snaps of the case back.
Thanks.


----------



## oadsy (Jan 15, 2014)

wrist shot


----------



## ttsugar (Aug 11, 2006)

staiiff said:


> Could you please arrange some snaps of the case back.
> Thanks.










[/URL]


----------



## happyholiday (Jun 14, 2007)

For ttsugar the requested daylight pictures
the blue is very dark not as bright as on my Layan and beautiful with the titanium
just ordered a brown brass like yours but with number dial


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

Succumbed ! Brass in Blue Numbers dial paid for.


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Mine is ready for a night out!


----------



## bigwatch13 (Aug 13, 2008)

Craustin1 said:


> Mine is ready for a night out!
> 
> View attachment 1347479
> View attachment 1347480
> View attachment 1347481


Is that original leather that came with the watch? Looks awesome. What about the Natos? Do they come with Bass hardware? How about some wrist shots with the Natos. Thanks


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

No, this is a GSD strap I had made last year. The NATO does come with brass hardware on it. I don't have any pics of it though.


----------



## CJN (Apr 29, 2010)

Wow, that Brass Patina is coming in very nicely! Looks incredible with that strap


----------



## CJN (Apr 29, 2010)

Craustin1 said:


> No, this is a GSD strap I had made last year. The NATO does come with brass hardware on it. I don't have any pics of it though.


What did you use to speed up the Patina? It looks very even and natural - Great Job!


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

I used Liver of Sulfur, then some ammonia fumes on it.


----------



## ChrisDeskDiver (Jul 21, 2009)

Ti blue Cali on the way - couldn't resist - wanted an Ennebi for some time now.


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

Looks just "WOW". Can't wait for mine to reach.



Craustin1 said:


> Mine is ready for a night out!
> 
> View attachment 1347479
> View attachment 1347480
> View attachment 1347481


----------



## serge70 (Nov 16, 2010)

It looks like a very well made watch at a really great price.However,for me,it is too large to be practical.

Good luck & Arnie forearms to all the purchasers!


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

On a different strap today


----------



## Alec J (Jul 20, 2013)

fatehbajwa said:


> I like all bronze/brass watches but unfortunately cannot afford the more expensive ones. This is just right. Still struggling with which dial to buy. They are all good.
> Suggestions and why?


@fatehbajwa I prefer the number dot dial in this case because it's closer to the PAM. 
I got the Cali dial on my Layan because it looks very similar to the PAM249. JMHO


----------



## Alec J (Jul 20, 2013)

Craustin1 said:


> On a different strap today
> View attachment 1347863
> View attachment 1347864
> View attachment 1347865


That looks beautiful! How did you patina the case? It looks fantastic!


----------



## staiiff (Feb 23, 2012)

Thank you ttsugar for the caseback snap.


I know, I should not get one Ti... no... I should not !
This is madness to get one Ti... I should not get one Ti !


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Alec J said:


> That looks beautiful! How did you patina the case? It looks fantastic!


I Used Liver of Sulfur and ammonia fumes.


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Someone asked how it looks on NATO, this is one I bought earlier, the one that comes with it is black 3-ring


----------



## GunWale (Oct 19, 2007)

Nice pics......looks 1000% better with the shine knocked off. Bezel action report? Nothing on their site re: 60 vs. 120 or if it even moves. Also wondering how many turns to screw down the crown.....


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

120 click bezel, and its about 4.5 turns..


----------



## snpr9696 (Oct 17, 2010)

Nice. Got a Ti coming tomorrow maybe a Brass later


----------



## MEzz (Jan 22, 2012)

Makara Bronze Green Dial, Helberg CH6 Bronze black dial, and now just ordered a Blue dial bronze Maranez... I will need to go to many trips to the beach this summer for Patina enhancement purposes 
Any thoughts on why the significant price difference between the racha and the Bangla? Miyota 9015 vs NH35 does not seem to be enough of a justification.


----------



## Blue bird (Feb 11, 2009)

My Ti blue Cali dial arrived from HK to Canada in a day and half!
The extra leather strap is really nice especially with the custom buckle. It is a big watch and does have some heft to it for a Ti but with the curved lugs it fits very nicely.





After a quick charge, the lume is amazing. An excellent fix for any lume junkie like myself.


----------



## taramuh (Oct 18, 2013)

Actually NH35 is not as smooth as Miyota 9015 and probably not as refined hence the price difference. Some micros today have a difference of about $200 between an ETA and Miyota,and I would not be surprised if a further $200 or so difference will be between Miyota and NH35. Besides,due to the very low cost of NH35 in case you will need a repair,it is a through away movement,watchmakers will charge you more for repairs than the cost of replacement movement,it is that cheap.


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

I'm in for a Brass with brown Cali dial. I love Ennebi but not their prices.

Currently researching liver of sulfur - how to's.

Neil


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

snpr9696 said:


> Nice. Got a Ti coming tomorrow maybe a Brass later


Show it off with some of those great straps Joe. Its a great value for the price, I bet you are going to like it. Enjoy it


----------



## snpr9696 (Oct 17, 2010)

Yes sir...just made this one up for it.


----------



## CJN (Apr 29, 2010)

snpr9696 said:


> Yes sir...just made this one up for it.


Wow, very nice. Love the rich color. It's pretty thick, and the stitching is perfect. Did you use a machine?
Great Job!


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

Looks good what size wrist is that?


Craustin1 said:


> Someone asked how it looks on NATO, this is one I bought earlier, the one that comes with it is black 3-ring
> View attachment 1348022
> View attachment 1348024
> View attachment 1348025


----------



## CJN (Apr 29, 2010)

can anyone chime in on the fact that the patina developed from LOS (liver of sulfur) rubs off easily?
I'm following the thread : https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/brass-patina-v-bronze-patina-show-tell-946340.html
and a member claims that using vinegar fumes holds better and doesn't rub off.
I gotta say that the LOS patina looks smoother, more natural.
by the way I found a site offering LOS gel: http://www.bsueboutiques.com/shop/index.php?keywords=sulfur
Perhaps there's a better supplier / price?


----------



## staiiff (Feb 23, 2012)

Blue bird said:


> My Ti blue Cali dial arrived from HK to Canada in a day and half!


Did someone already received a Ti blue dial with numbers ?
I'd like to see a pic of this one.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## mellons (Feb 5, 2010)

This is 47mm diam also

with custom plexi all in only 105g weight

with crystal (sapphire) this ti beast with strap is still only 135g!


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

primerak said:


> Looks good what size wrist is that?


Wrist size is 7 1/4


----------



## roadie (Feb 5, 2009)

Well, you guys did it to me. I just pulled the trigger on a Bangla brass with green Cali dial! Initialy I thought it would be too big for my 7" wrist, but it's only 2mm bigger than my Steinhart Aviation and Triton. With that big fat bezel it should wear a bit small anyway. I had been looking for a brass or bronze watch lately and I was eyeing up some green dial models too, and a Cali dial is very unique. This one should tick all the boxes and at that price it really is a no-brainer, Right? If not, then I think it's an easy flip. Sounds like I've justified it enough, right?


----------



## snpr9696 (Oct 17, 2010)

Just got my Ti an hour ago and about to go back and buy a second one in brass. What a value.


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Nice strap on that bad boy!! Who makes those?? Just kidding. Like the buckle also.



snpr9696 said:


> Just got my Ti an hour ago and about to go back and buy a second one in brass. What a value.


----------



## Jockinho (Sep 1, 2008)

Does anyone have a picture or knowledge if it wears smaller than a 47mm Pam homage? Borrowed my fathers and looked okey on my 6.5inch wrist but wonder if the maranez hugs the wrist better?










Wish it was 44mm to be on the safe side ;-)


----------



## snpr9696 (Oct 17, 2010)

I think it does. My Pam lugs hang off the wrist more than this one


----------



## snpr9696 (Oct 17, 2010)

A little size comparison


----------



## roadie (Feb 5, 2009)

snpr9696 said:


> A little size comparison


Thanks for this. Much appreciated. Just ordered the Bangla brass green cali dial.


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

snpr9696 said:


> Just got my Ti an hour ago and about to go back and buy a second one in brass. What a value.


This is my "fear" that I'll like my brass brown cali dial and I'll order the Ti with blue dial.... ;-D

Neil


----------



## snpr9696 (Oct 17, 2010)

I figure might as well get both cases so I'll have them when they are no longer available because they were sued by Ennebi


----------



## Mark01 (Nov 12, 2008)

Just pulled the trigger on a Blue Ti Cali. Now the wait begins!


----------



## snpr9696 (Oct 17, 2010)

Mark01 said:


> Just pulled the trigger on a Blue Ti Cali. Now the wait begins!


It's a short wait. Like 3 days


----------



## Blue bird (Feb 11, 2009)

snpr9696 said:


> I figure might as well get both cases so I'll have them when they are no longer available because they were sued by Ennebi


LOL!
There are differences in as much as the Ennebi models are different from the old PAM's.


----------



## Blue bird (Feb 11, 2009)

Really though, for a case this size it sure is comfy on the wrist. My wrist is just a touch over 7.25".


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

doesn't look too large on yr wrist do you have much lug overhang?



Blue bird said:


> Really though, for a case this size it sure is comfy on the wrist. My wrist is just a touch over 7.25".


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

I love Fedex.....................









Just timed it after wearing for 24 hrs............On hand it was dead on.

Same on the timegrapher.


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

fatehbajwa said:


> I love Fedex.....................
> 
> View attachment 1349945


When you have some time can I impose upon to provide us with a wrist shot(not too close)& your wrist size?Thanks very much...


----------



## Blue bird (Feb 11, 2009)

primerak said:


> doesn't look too large on yr wrist do you have much lug overhang?


No very little actually.
Here's a quick and crappy cell pic to give you an idea.


----------



## snpr9696 (Oct 17, 2010)

Just under 7.50" wrist


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

snpr9696 said:


> Just under 7.50" wrist


Looks good, what are your impressions of it? Also, did you order the brass one?


----------



## jason952 (Dec 2, 2012)

Blue Ti Cali for me too! We will see how my ~7" wrist does...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roadie (Feb 5, 2009)

Fed-ex tracking says monday morning for my brass/green/cali ! 7" wrist here too, so we'll see.


----------



## leejc_jc (Aug 17, 2010)

Trying on Green Benarus rubber


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

Maranaz Bangla On NATO


----------



## snpr9696 (Oct 17, 2010)

Craustin1 said:


> Looks good, what are your impressions of it? Also, did you order the brass one?


I love it. Solid watch. Smooth bezel and crown action. Beautifully finished. Great lume.
10 minutes after I got the Ti I purchased the Brass. It will be here tomorrow.


----------



## mellons (Feb 5, 2010)

brass will look great with patina....twitching now


----------



## roadie (Feb 5, 2009)

I work at YVR, so I called Fed-ex to have them hold my brass/green/cali at their airport sorting facility. I'll go pick it up on my break.
Just out of interest, does any one know how many of these Banglas were made? I know they're not L.E.'s like the Mayans but it would be nice to know how many of each varient was out there. Hundreds, thousands? I'm also intrigued by their marketing strategy- a lot of bangla for your buck here, big fatty watch case, decent movement, 3 straps, tool and roll up bag for 299? Amazing. I just hope I can pull this off on my 7" wrist.


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

You out should be fine with a 7" wrist. I'm 7 1/4 and it fits great. By the way, this one does not come in a roll up bag, it has a nice plastic tube.



roadie said:


> I work at YVR, so I called Fed-ex to have them hold my brass/green/cali at their airport sorting facility. I'll go pick it up on my break.
> Just out of interest, does any one know how many of these Banglas were made? I know they're not L.E.'s like the Mayans but it would be nice to know how many of each varient was out there. Hundreds, thousands? I'm also intrigued by their marketing strategy- a lot of bangla for your buck here, big fatty watch case, decent movement, 3 straps, tool and roll up bag for 299? Amazing. I just hope I can pull this off on my 7" wrist.


----------



## ttsugar (Aug 11, 2006)

From its shipping address I am guessing this watch came from the same Chinese factory (Smart Asia? ) as Armida and Helson. 

Like Armida's A8, $300 should be the benchmarking price for any future brass watches.


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

Working on a forced patina...Day 1.....should get the look I want in a couple of days.


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

I would bet bet it is, it also has the same plastic tube I have seen on the Armida.



ttsugar said:


> From its shipping address I am guessing this watch came from the same Chinese factory (Smart Asia? ) as Armida and Helson.
> 
> Like Armida's A8, $300 should be the benchmarking price for any future brass watches.


----------



## marlowe55 (Aug 12, 2012)

fatehbajwa said:


> Working on a forced patina...Day 1.....should get the look I want in a couple of days.
> Looks great Fateh. Which method of forcing the patina are you using?


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

The usual household suspects....vinegar/ammonia/brasso.


Sent from my iPad


----------



## ChrisDeskDiver (Jul 21, 2009)

Received my wannabe Ennebi today - very happy with the feel of the big Ti blue watch with Cali dial! (7inch wrist)


----------



## pontz (Mar 10, 2009)

The watch arrived today and i was ready with all the accessories, tools and the real deal for comparison...



So, here's the unboxing procedure...











Full package! Usefull addition the extra screw bars: i change straps many times during the day...


The Zulu strap is very soft, the leather strap is... well... seems to be leather..., but the Maranezfrane is fantastic: very soft and no lint! Love the signed brass buckles!


Time for the comparison next to the real deal!
Almost the same dimensions except the height: Maranez has the typical 120 click rotating bezel, while Ennebi has a push-down-to-rotate bezel!








24mm lugs...


...and a photo of the back!


My favorite part -strap combos!
24mm lugs means no additional cost for straps -i have enough of them!
Untill the watch darkens (depends on the treatments i'll decide...) light coloured straps aren't my best thing!
So, for the start i'll stick with the darker colours...






















My verdict?
It's a beautifull watch, very well made with a sky-high ratio of value for money!
Love it!!!


----------



## marlowe55 (Aug 12, 2012)

pontz said:


> The watch arrived today and i was ready with all the accessories, tools and the real deal for comparison...


Wow,...amazing photo's. 
The side by side comparisons and watch/strap combo's are outstanding. Thanks for going to the effort and for sharing!!


----------



## rajenmaniar (Feb 8, 2006)

Agree with others that this wannabe Enebi is some of the best VFM I have ever seen. Cant really find any fault except the fact that it is not original!


----------



## Mark01 (Nov 12, 2008)

Three Days from order to delivery, and all I can say is WOW!

couple of Q & D's with the Iphone


----------



## skxbond (Aug 7, 2013)

Will the Bangla fit nicely on my 6 1/2 wrist?


----------



## Mark01 (Nov 12, 2008)

On my 7 1/4 wrist


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Looks about perfect for you!



Mark01 said:


> On my 7 1/4 wrist


----------



## roadie (Feb 5, 2009)

First and foremost guys, my apologies, unable to post pics. Picked up my Bangla brass/green/cali at Fed-ex today. When I asked what I owe, they said "nothing" you're good to go! Was expecting the usual brokerage rip-off and all the typical Canadian duties, fees, taxes, levies....etc. Looked at the invoice and found it was shipped as "watch sample, $50.00". Nice touch, thanks Maranez (Smart Asia Co.) 

Anyways, I'll try to keep this short and to the point because most everything has allready been said. This is great Bangla for the buck here folks! Can't really find any fault or negatives to report on. All the positives are there, big beefy design, curved down lugs, extra screw bars for strap changes, crown guard, engraved buckle, engraved # case back, 2 buckles, 3 great straps, etc... it's all there! And at this price point it's a steal!

My only minor beef would be that the leather strap is very slightly two different shades, but I swapped it out for one of my own older beat up straps and it looks great.

To those wondering about size, I have a 7" wrist and it wears just fine. I'm used to wearing my Steinhart Aviation and Triton which are big, but this is now my biggest watch. I will say though that it is thick. It sits very high on the wrist, I believe they said 15mm in height.

All in all, very happy with the purchase. I really love everyones pics, so keep 'em coming. Lovin' the blue/Ti too!

Oh, and by the way I've got #0820.


----------



## oring (May 5, 2013)

My Maranez Bangla landed just now, the watch is good, very good at this price. although the "leather strap" is missing, i am still satisfied with the package.
for the people concern about the size of the watch being large, i would said, the watch is very much wearable for small wrist. i have a very small wrist about 6.25", this 47 monster , compared with my Helberg CH 1, is less "awkward"on a small wrist. ( i am of the opinion that big watches are no enemy to small wrist, and to hell with small wrist small watch Etiquette)So worry not, if you like the watch and can afford it, buy it and enjoy it.


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

Maranez Bangla forced patina Day 2


----------



## snpr9696 (Oct 17, 2010)

Got a little patina going on mine.


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Looks great, plus awsome strap as well.



snpr9696 said:


> Got a little patina going on mine.


----------



## jason952 (Dec 2, 2012)

No worries on my 6.75" wrist! Love it! What a deal!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

It's official!I just could NOT pass this one up!Brass/Brown Arabic Dial!No doubt this is as close as I will ever come to the Italian diver it's based on but from all the pics I've seen it might actually be a better watch than the original(I hope I don't get a late night call from some thick necked goones taking offense).First thing I'll do is head over to Mukilteo St.Bch.& give it a good Puget Sound dunking,then let it dry & leave it on to see were the patina goes...It should arrive at the same time as it's new shoes.I am REALLY looking forward to this combination(GOOOO SEAHAWKS!!!):


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Hey Joe, now that you have both of these, which one is your favorite one? And why?



snpr9696 said:


> Got a little patina going on mine.


----------



## snpr9696 (Oct 17, 2010)

I love Ti because it's simple and looks great with anything. Bronze / brass is also enjoyable because the patina factor is so cool. I'm torn. I can't decide.


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Thanks Joe, I might order the Ti as well 
also, I, I will post my brass One in the next couple if days on some SNPR straps.


----------



## Gordon (Feb 13, 2006)

Nice comparison! Great pics!


----------



## S.Nair (Jan 17, 2014)

Hope Maranez can make this in Bronze and put a fair price to it.


----------



## S.Nair (Jan 17, 2014)

Cant take eyes off snpr9696 combo. Simply stunning.


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

snpr9696 said:


> I love Ti because it's simple and looks great with anything. Bronze / brass is also enjoyable because the patina factor is so cool. I'm torn. I can't decide.


Pics of your ti?

Also, how's the lume?


----------



## oadsy (Jan 15, 2014)

Double maranez bangla


and some pic on snow


----------



## uberowen (Nov 30, 2011)

Well it seems as if the green cali in bronze is out of stock. Here's hoping they will release some more soon.

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

I'm sure the others will sell out shortly a lot of Bangla for the buck, and although normally would avoid homages this one is nice as it hasn't been done a zillion times before and most would not mistake it for something else....



uberowen said:


> Well it seems as if the green cali in bronze is out of stock. Here's hoping they will release some more soon.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

I'm done with the forced patina now.....let it go naturally from here onwards.


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

How's the lume on these?


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

I dont have have a picture of it, but it's very good.



poison said:


> How's the lume on these?


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

poison said:


> How's the lume on these?


Pretty good.......lasts the whole night for me.

Sent from my iPad


----------



## marlowe55 (Aug 12, 2012)

fatehbajwa said:


> I'm done with the forced patina now.....let it go naturally from here onwards. QUOTE]
> Very nice work on the patina Fateh, it looks amazing!!


----------



## Rhino-Ranch (Oct 19, 2008)

Fantastic photo work. Looks like these watches were recovered from a salvage shipwreck.



fatehbajwa said:


> I'm done with the forced patina now.....let it go naturally from here onwards.


----------



## roadie (Feb 5, 2009)

uberowen said:


> Well it seems as if the green cali in bronze is out of stock. Here's hoping they will release some more soon.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


WOW! Now I'm glad I got one! That's why I was wondering in an earlier post about the quantities released.


----------



## uberowen (Nov 30, 2011)

roadie said:


> WOW! Now I'm glad I got one! That's why I was wondering in an earlier post about the quantities released.


Well I sent them a message yesterday and they did say they were going to have more available, but probably not until the mid/end of feb. So there is hope that I'll be able to snag one then. I just really love that combo.

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## drlvegas (Jan 2, 2013)

OK, you guys talked me into ordering a brass/black Cal dial.

Are the buckles on the supplied straps brass?

I gotta find and order a dark amber leather strap. Any suggestions?


----------



## roadie (Feb 5, 2009)

drlvegas said:


> OK, you guys talked me into ordering a brass/black Cal dial.
> 
> Are the buckles on the supplied straps brass?
> 
> I gotta find and order a dark amber leather strap. Any suggestions?


Yes, buckle is 24mm brass with an engraved diver. Better hurry, these watches are selling fast.


----------



## drlvegas (Jan 2, 2013)

roadie said:


> Yes, buckle is 24mm brass with an engraved diver. Better hurry, these watches are selling fast.


Already ordered. Just trying to get a strap on it's way so they arrive together.

Any suggestions for a dark amber strap--if I could a chunk out of my Amber Harness Redwing Iron Rangers, it would be perfect.

Looks like Panatime has a thick Burgundy/Tobacco that might go good?


----------



## jason952 (Dec 2, 2012)

My Ti is #1180 fyi


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nweash (May 8, 2013)

Anyone know if the stock straps will fit a 9" wrist for my giant friend I know?


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

Well the two things I normally never do is buy anything larger than 44mm or anything homage. It is what it is - pulled the trigger and I surprisingly like it. The fit on my 7.25 is surprisingly comfortable with no lug overhang. Not a everyday wearer for me but definitely a fun strap friendly piece that's worth the cost of admission. Nice touch adding brass hardware on the three supplied stock straps. I'm off to dig out all those 24mm straps collecting dust.


----------



## roadie (Feb 5, 2009)

primerak said:


> Well the two things I normally never do is buy anything larger than 44mm or anything homage. It is what it is - pulled the trigger and I surprisingly like it. The fit on my 7.25 is surprisingly comfortable with no lug overhang. Not a everyday wearer for me but definitely a fun strap friendly piece that's worth the cost of admission. Nice touch adding brass hardware on the three supplied stock straps. I'm off to dig out all those 24mm straps collecting dust.


Well said Primerak! Fits surprisingly well on my 7" wrist. And this is going to be a strap changing magnet! Brass/green/cali currently on a Paul Orb oiled mahogany leather that I almost got rid of 3 years ago. Sorry, can't post pics.


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

Sent from my iPad


----------



## pharmao (Jan 10, 2010)

Couldn`t resist o|

just ordered Bangla Ti :-d


----------



## JCE (Jun 21, 2006)

One more Bangla got a new home today....


----------



## snpr9696 (Oct 17, 2010)




----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

nweash said:


> Anyone know if the stock straps will fit a 9" wrist for my giant friend I know?


Mine just came in.I would say the Leather probably won't fit but the Rubber strap looks to be a mile long so it should fit fine...


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Leather strap is the only cheap item in the watch anyway, just get a nicer leather strap for it, you will be much happier.



E8ArmyDiver said:


> Mine just came in.I would say the Leather probably won't fit but the Rubber strap looks to be a mile long so it should fit fine...


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Another Bangla finds a new wrist.Hopefuly I'll have time to get some decent pics this weekend.As for the watch?Other than the fact that this thing is a BEAST & IMHO I can't imagine wearing it on smaller than my 7.5" wrist I say BUY 1 NOW!


----------



## SD350 (Jul 22, 2012)

Just stumbled upon this, I was not thrilled with the style of their first two watches, but this one is great! I've wanted an Ennebi for a while now but for their price I have several watches that I would rather have first. This might just scratch that itch... very tempted...


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

SD350 said:


> Just stumbled upon this, I was not thrilled with the style of their first two watches, but this one is great! I've wanted an Ennebi for a while now but for their price I have several watches that I would rather have first. This might just scratch that itch... very tempted...


Here's the deal.NONE of the pics I've seen posted do this watch justice.I was floored when I unwrapped it.With some good patina going this watch will look like it was just recovered from the Titanic!Best $350.00 ever spent on a watch...Ordered LATE(PST)on past Tuesday night & it was waiting on me tonight!Scratch that itch!


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

Here's mine , given egg treatment overnight and I think it looks miles better with patina - amazing watch for the price !


----------



## roadie (Feb 5, 2009)

SD350 said:


> Just stumbled upon this, I was not thrilled with the style of their first two watches, but this one is great! I've wanted an Ennebi for a while now but for their price I have several watches that I would rather have first. This might just scratch that itch... very tempted...


Don't wait too long. Two brass models are now sold out and Chinese New Year will close the shop for 2 weeks (Jan 27 to Feb 11).


----------



## roadie (Feb 5, 2009)

Nice patina Dino! Gave mine the overnight vinegar treatment with about the same results, a little more olive-green. What strap is that? where'd you get it? How thick? I'm considering the C&B Marina.


----------



## eric72 (Nov 9, 2012)

Here's Mine on the leather strap provided. Quality is not the best on the strap and the buckle is sewn in. Need to purchase a new bronze buckle somewhere.

Watch itself is fine. But you might Love or hate the Design...


----------



## JayVeeez (Dec 30, 2007)

Looks so familiar...


----------



## roadie (Feb 5, 2009)

eric72 said:


> Here's Mine on the leather strap provided. Quality is not the best on the strap and the buckle is sewn in. Need to purchase a new bronze buckle somewhere.
> 
> Watch itself is fine. But you might Love or hate the Design...


Congrats Eric! I bought the same combo. Agreed, the strap isn't the greatest but you'll be changing it anyway. my strap was slightly different with a spring-bar buckle so I just swapped it. Also, check the rubber strap buckle, must be a spring-bar.


----------



## eric72 (Nov 9, 2012)

Just checked...,it is a spring bar. Didn't realise that as I was looking for screws....

Already changed 😀


----------



## drlvegas (Jan 2, 2013)

Mine came today--holy watch batman. This one may be a bit much for me.


----------



## snpr9696 (Oct 17, 2010)

drlvegas said:


> Mine came today--holy watch batman. This one may be a bit much for me.


Embrace it.


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

roadie said:


> Nice patina Dino! Gave mine the overnight vinegar treatment with about the same results, a little more olive-green. What strap is that? where'd you get it? How thick? I'm considering the C&B Marina.


Cheers ! The straps a Dirk khaki shark that I got for my Panerai - goes well with the Bangla , very Ennebi like !


----------



## SD350 (Jul 22, 2012)

Is anyone else jones-ing to see someone swap the bezels on these two watches? Anyone who ordered both want to swap 'em and take some pics? I'd love to see the Ti case with a brass bezel.


----------



## SD350 (Jul 22, 2012)

Damn you all. Blue Cali Ti inbound...


----------



## roadie (Feb 5, 2009)

SD350 said:


> Damn you all. Blue Cali Ti inbound...


Consider yourself lucky, I'll bet that's the next one to sell out!;-)
And, you'll get it before they go on holiday.


----------



## SD350 (Jul 22, 2012)

Already got a "shipped" notification. These guys are fast. I guess it makes the $50 shipping fee worthwhile.


----------



## ChrisDeskDiver (Jul 21, 2009)

Hmmmm, wondering if would be possible to gold plate the triangle pip (around the lume)? Would complete the look imo

Maybe a little gold leaf would do the trick - very carefully


----------



## watchme42 (Jan 7, 2014)

I received mine yesterday and let me tell you, with my 6.75 inch wrist this watch fits real nice.
I am really happy with the quality and shipping was real fast.


----------



## watchme42 (Jan 7, 2014)

Has anyone put there watch in a watch winder? I am thinking the added weight many cause to much stress and break the winder.


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Looks good, that bit of curvature certainly helps with smaller wrists sizes. The watch in and of itself is supposed to look a bit big to begin with, for those folks that are on the fence on keeping theirs.



watchme42 said:


> I received mine yesterday and let me tell you, with my 6.75 inch wrist this watch fits real nice.
> I am really happy with the quality and shipping was real fast.


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

I have the blue on Ti incoming, to join my Cali green brass one. It was feeling a bit lonely.


----------



## SD350 (Jul 22, 2012)

ChrisDeskDiver said:


> Hmmmm, wondering if would be possible to gold plate the triangle pip (around the lume)? Would complete the look imo
> 
> Maybe a little gold leaf would do the trick - very carefully


That would look great. I still want to see someone swap the bezels on these two. There seem to be a bunch of people buy both models. Who's willing to give it a go??


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

watchme42 said:


> Has anyone put there watch in a watch winder? I am thinking the added weight many cause to much stress and break the winder.


Mine rode the Brookstone for 10 hours last night w/no probs.Maybe the inexpensive Chinese winders might have probs.but the better winders should have no problem.


----------



## oadsy (Jan 15, 2014)

tiatnium day
Maranez bangla titanium calli blue dial


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Arrggh,
found that thread today (I'm not coming to f74 that often lately... ) and I just had to order a brass black cali Bangala.

To bad I'll have to wait for the 11th for it to ship, but I just couldn't resist...


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

Just wanted to check in with the timekeeping. It's been on and off (mostly on) my wrist for a week now. +2 seconds in a week.
Must say they regulated it very well.


----------



## S.Nair (Jan 17, 2014)

fatehbajwa said:


> Just wanted to check in with the timekeeping. It's been on and off (mostly on) my wrist for a week now. +2 seconds in a week.
> Must say they regulated it very well.
> 
> View attachment 1360439


I think yours is the first and only Bangla in India.

Sent from my Wammy Titan2 using Tapatalk


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

How is the bezel action ? Tight, loose, any play ?

I believe someone asked about this earlier, but we did not get a clear answer, other than the number of clicks...

Regards,


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

phlabrooy said:


> How is the bezel action ? Tight, loose, any play ?
> 
> I believe someone asked about this earlier, but we did not get a clear answer, other than the number of clicks...
> 
> Regards,


Just right I would say......the way I like it.

Sent from my iPad


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

fatehbajwa said:


> Just right I would say......the way I like it.


By that, I take it to mean tight and no play ?

Thanks.

Regards,


----------



## oring (May 5, 2013)

phlabrooy said:


> How is the bezel action ? Tight, loose, any play ?
> 
> I believe someone asked about this earlier, but we did not get a clear answer, other than the number of clicks...
> Regards,


Good, as good as some of the more expensive micro brands divers i have. No worry, This is one watch you would not regret.

Yeah, we are from the same country. and my hometown is not far from you.


----------



## Zarith (Nov 5, 2007)

Did someone try to open it?

I'm curious to see the inside... The NH35A movement is small, 27mm. There must be very large spacers. In metal? Plastic?


----------



## oadsy (Jan 15, 2014)

again


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Looks great!. My Ti Blue Cali dial came in today. Its really nice. I was not sure of the Blue instead of black, but now that I see it in the flesh, I am glad I went with the dark blue.



oadsy said:


> again


----------



## snpr9696 (Oct 17, 2010)

fatehbajwa said:


> Just wanted to check in with the timekeeping. It's been on and off (mostly on) my wrist for a week now. +2 seconds in a week.
> Must say they regulated it very well.
> 
> View attachment 1360439


Did you throw a polish on the case? If so how and what did you use?


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

Yes..... A lil bit of Brasso and some elbow grease.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roadie (Feb 5, 2009)

Just thought I'd paste this here in case anybody hasn't seen it.https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/thought-bronze-brass-974186.html


----------



## SD350 (Jul 22, 2012)

Just got my Blue Cali Titanium and damn, you were all right. This watch is awesome. 

Out of the box impressions:

The maranez-o-frane is way nicer than I expected (and nicer than the one that came with my Benarus Bronze 47), the leather is better than expected based on some of the comments and both buckles are really nice. 

Second hand has a nice, smooth sweep. This is my first Seiko Automatic movement, I have several ETAs and Miyotas but this one is a first for me. Bezel action is satisfying as well, just the right amount of tension, although the sound could be better. The case is perfectly sized as well, it's hard to capture the proportions in the pictures from what I can tell, but it does look better in person. No complaints!

I'll probably wear it for the next couple days to get a better feel for it.


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Hey everyone

I tried some vinegar for patina and just cleaned it up with some Brasso, but my bezel is stuck! Can I just loosen the screws on the side and clean it up and put it all back together?

EDIT: got it unstuck, but would this be the way to do it? Now to clear out some gunk.

Neil


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Man,

You guys are sure making this difficult !

The 47mm is not too bad. Same with the 15.5mm height, but at 58mm L2L, I really don't know ..... That seems awful BIG !

I've only got a 6.5 inch wrist, so, I really don't know !!!

But this Bangla really seems too good to be true. No way to get an Ennebi for sure ....

Regards,


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

How did you manage to get it unstuck if you dont mind me asking?



solar g-shocker said:


> Hey everyone
> 
> I tried some vinegar for patina and just cleaned it up with some Brasso, but my bezel is stuck! Can I just loosen the screws on the side and clean it up and put it all back together?
> 
> ...


----------



## jason952 (Dec 2, 2012)

I'm at 6.75 and it hugs nicely


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roadie (Feb 5, 2009)

I have a 7" wrist and it fits nicely. Like yourself, my initial thought was "no way, too big", I even posted that near the beginning of this thread. The more I thought about it and measured it up and read others' comments, I changed my mind. If you look at the value here, it's a great bang for your buck. If it doesn't work out for you then I think it would be an easy flip, losing only the shipping cost. Some here have bought two. If you have a FB account, search "bronze watches" and ask some questions there.


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

It is a big watch with plenty of presence - 'Big Bold Brass'. Saying that he 58mm is slightly misleading as the lugs curve down nicely to hug the wrist. IMO I would say I'm at the limit at 7.25 wrist and wouldn't recommend it for wrists under 7...but the shape of your wrist can be the difference.



phlabrooy said:


> Man,
> 
> You guys are sure making this difficult !
> 
> ...


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

I originally had it off the strap when I was cleaning it. When I got a better grip, it budged then it works as it should now. I should maybe run it under hot water, but it's working fine now. I may email Maranez though to see what they say.

Neil


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

I have done the vinegar/ammonia patina many times on many brass/bronze watches. At times the amount of patina build up makes the bezel to stick. Just turning it it with slightly more force than usual, will get it unstuck and a couple of more turns will get it back to normal.



solar g-shocker said:


> I originally had it off the strap when I was cleaning it. When I got a better grip, it budged then it works as it should now. I should maybe run it under hot water, but it's working fine now. I may email Maranez though to see what they say.
> 
> Neil


----------



## marlowe55 (Aug 12, 2012)

Further to the AAARRRGGGHHH at the start of the thread, I can't think of a watch that I own that I've had so much trouble pulling the trigger on.
Usually I'm a "I like it, I can afford it, I'm buying it" kind of guy and everything about this watch was a "go" except the size posed an issue.
So thank you's are in order to all of the folks who posted their photo's and comments about the fit of the watch (quality, style and value were never a question). Your input nailed the decision for me.
A bronze with a dark blue cali dial is now sitting very comfortably on my 7.3" wrist, it doesn't look like I strapped a wall clock onto the end of my arm and I've got a huge smile on my face.
Yes it's a big watch, no it's not a huge watch (although as primerac has indicated above, on a wrist smaller than 7" it could fit a bit too large).
Now for a bit of patina work and a new strap from SNPR, Clover or Strapevolution and this watch is going to be a bases loaded home run!!


----------



## MEzz (Jan 22, 2012)

my blue cali brass arrived today. Very impressed with the watch, the presentation, the straps. Great value. Now I need a Caribbean vacation for the natural patina.


----------



## vootzilla (Jun 26, 2009)

I'll play...

Here's my ti blue on 6.2" wrist.


----------



## watchme42 (Jan 7, 2014)

So Bangla owners how tight do you tighten your crown?For me just alittle snug. I am afraid if I tighten it down like I do my Orient I might ruin the threads.Whats your guys thoughts on this?


----------



## roadie (Feb 5, 2009)

Well I'm not an expert on dive watch crown snugness and I haven't had to worry about it it because it's barely left my wrist since I got it. Sounds like a little snug should be good. I'm more concerned about the screw in bars for the strap. I've changed straps about 5 times now and I'm a little worried that as the brass is softer than the SS screw bars, the hole might eventually strip. Any thoughts would be helpful. Also, it would be nice to see more killer strap options. Right now I'm shopping for straps and was thinking about a green leather for my brass/green/cali dial.!


----------



## vootzilla (Jun 26, 2009)

I guess its hard to prevent the lug holes from being stripped. The plan B is to find the good sized spring bars for it when that happens.


----------



## camouflage (Aug 29, 2009)

to prevent it, you can use aerosol (teflon) lubricant and a little bit less force than with stainless steel.

for example:

teflonmääre kuiv PTFE SPRAY TROCKEN 400ml aerosool | Aerosoolmäärded | Tööstus- ja autokeemia | Tööriistad Stokkerist


----------



## SD350 (Jul 22, 2012)

2 full days with the Bangla down and I will say the rubber is more comfortable than the leather, but the leather isn't broken in at all yet. The buckle that came on the leather strap is absolutely killer. I can't get enough of it, I find myself looking at that submarine as much as the cali dial. I even got a compliment from a guy at work who rocks a Hublot. 48 hours in... still stoked on it.


----------



## oadsy (Jan 15, 2014)

Maranez bangla brass Natural Patina


----------



## Robert999 (Apr 29, 2006)

7.5" wrist&#8230;..


----------



## jason952 (Dec 2, 2012)

I get away with it bc my wrist at just under 7" is very flat across the top


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchme42 (Jan 7, 2014)

Got bored last night so I decided to take some pics. Had the watch for a week now still love it just cant wait till the natural patina sets in.


----------



## fachiro1 (Jan 24, 2007)

I got one in today...I hate to say it but the quality of the watch rivals that of my Ennebi Fondale. I doesn't have the real pedigree of the original nor the Swiss movement, but this watch is a tremendous value. The case is AWESOME. The bezel action is fantastic. I think these watches are priced spot on.


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

vootzilla said:


> I'll play...
> 
> Here's my ti blue on 6.2" wrist.


Hi,

Would love to see more wrist shots. My wrist is 6.5", and I'm still worried that I can't pull this off !

Thanks.

Regards,


----------



## vootzilla (Jun 26, 2009)

Here're some. I think 6.5" is more than ok to pull it off.


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

Dammit, I want a ti date. Now I'm pondering selling my Momentum for this.


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

vootzilla said:


> Here're some. I think 6.5" is more than ok to pull it off.


Thank you very much. Now I'm getting excited .....

Is that the original strap that comes with the Ti ?

Regards,


----------



## vootzilla (Jun 26, 2009)

Nah.. Thats custom strap i already have for panerai.


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

vootzilla said:


> Nah.. Thats custom strap i already have for panerai.


Thanks again. Is the strap that comes with the Ti brown or black ?

Regards,


----------



## roadie (Feb 5, 2009)

fachiro1 said:


> I got one in today...I hate to say it but the quality of the watch rivals that of my Ennebi Fondale. I doesn't have the real pedigree of the original nor the Swiss movement, but this watch is a tremendous value. The case is AWESOME. The bezel action is fantastic. I think these watches are priced spot on.


|> I know, right? I don't own an Ennebi, but I have looked at them in the past and really admired them. So glad I found this thread 2 weeks ago, can't stop raving about this watch and the value that it brings. My watch collection sits at about 12, and I'll spend any where from $100 t0 $600 bucks, cheapie Citizen to Steinhart, but the Bangla just blows them all away! Absolutely nothing negative to say, except that this watch just begs for a real upscale leather strap like an ammo or high end Pam strap. Currently looking at the Leather Watch Strap Marina fits Panerai 24mm Matte Green 01MB24AB11 line and the Vintage Kalbleder für Panerai, oliv, 24 mm - WACCEX for my Bangla brass/green/cali. I did some forced patina in the vinegar bath and then I rubbed the high spots. I'm going to buy some Brasso to pollish up the edges and then re-patina it again and rub it some more. Oh, and keep the pics coming guys with the name of your strap.:-!


----------



## roadie (Feb 5, 2009)

poison said:


> Dammit, I want a ti date. Now I'm pondering selling my Momentum for this.


You won't be dissapointed! And if you are, I think it would be an easy flip. Way cool watch for the money!b-) But they're on holiday now and some of the models are sold out.


----------



## roadie (Feb 5, 2009)

phlabrooy said:


> Thanks again. Is the strap that comes with the Ti brown or black ?
> 
> Regards,


The Ti shows a black rubber strap but I don't know what colour the leather strap is. (you get 2). But this watch is so nice that it begs for a real cool high end Pam strap.


----------



## vootzilla (Jun 26, 2009)

Ti came with black rubber and brown leather straps.

Agreed that you need another cool looking strap to show this beast off! This watch deserves a great strap on it.


----------



## rajenmaniar (Feb 8, 2006)

roadie said:


> The Ti shows a black rubber strap but I don't know what colour the leather strap is. (you get 2). But this watch is so nice that it begs for a real cool high end Pam strap.


Agree


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

Not wearing this today but took a picture anyways.............


----------



## eric72 (Nov 9, 2012)

Light Patina already


----------



## roadie (Feb 5, 2009)

Looking good Eric! You didn't want forced patina?


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Here is a pic of my twins


----------



## roadie (Feb 5, 2009)

:-! Absolutely stunning pair Craustin!;-) Love what you've done with both of them. Nice brown strap, what is it?


----------



## fachiro1 (Jan 24, 2007)

The brass version comes with three straps...Nato. ..leather...and the rubber. It also has all the hard wear in brass as well. I'll have to agree with those above. The only detractor of the watch is the leather strap. It's of ok quality, but the one that came with mine is a cheap lounge lizard black suede. .There no way I would wear that! At least the buckle can be removed and put on something nicer.


----------



## jason952 (Dec 2, 2012)

Brown with Submarine buckle


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Same strap as earlier, GSD bronze.



roadie said:


> :-! Absolutely stunning pair Craustin!;-) Love what you've done with both of them. Nice brown strap, what is it?


----------



## eric72 (Nov 9, 2012)

roadie said:


> Looking good Eric! You didn't want forced patina?


No Way 😉

I Love to see natural patina develop....


----------



## Damradas (Oct 4, 2008)

Very nice pics of a good looking watch. I'm in for a brass black california dial and a titan blue california dial. It's hard to wait till the watches will ship on february 11th. I'm really looking forward to the ordered watches 

Gesendet von meinem LG-D802 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

Here's mine , a week after egg treatment and just worn for the week , now on a Simona strap - still amazed by the value in this watch , only problem is I'm now wanting an Ennebi for real !


----------



## T90MotoGP (Dec 10, 2006)

I love it and could get over the lack of eta if it wasnt for the fondale-like crown...the black cali dial would be mine in a minute with an enzo crown or even a rolex type winder.


----------



## Goshin (Jan 30, 2012)

My Bangla.


----------



## roadie (Feb 5, 2009)

Looking good Goshin!


----------



## Damradas (Oct 4, 2008)

Very nice!

Gesendet von meinem LG-D802 mit Tapatalk


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

Great straps...is the sub buckle also brass? Where did you get that?



Goshin said:


> My Bangla.


----------



## Goshin (Jan 30, 2012)

primerak said:


> Great straps...is the sub buckle also brass? Where did you get that?


The buckle was included with the watch from Maranez. I think it is titanium like the watch.


----------



## roadie (Feb 5, 2009)

Goshin said:


> The buckle was included with the watch from Maranez. I think it is titanium like the watch.


And the brass version buckle is engraved with a diver to match the case back. Very cool value added package from Maranez! Haven't seen any brass sub buckles though.


----------



## Goshin (Jan 30, 2012)

Buckles that was included with the watch.


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

Good looking buckles....You Bangla in the initial photo looked brass is the reason I asked - I guess it was just the lighting on the Ti model.


----------



## SD350 (Jul 22, 2012)

Gone back and forth between the leather and rubber on mine and now I am really wanting to see the blue dial Ti on a blue isofrane... just don't want to spend $100 to find out if I like it. Anyone have the blue/ti and own a blue isofrane already?


----------



## rightrower (Feb 19, 2013)

fachiro1 said:


> I got one in today...I hate to say it but the quality of the watch rivals that of my Ennebi Fondale. I doesn't have the real pedigree of the original nor the Swiss movement, but this watch is a tremendous value. The case is AWESOME. The bezel action is fantastic. I think these watches are priced spot on.


Is it? I am in 2 mind whether to buy a fun watch in this and from what i read, servicing cost for this watch is incredibly low and not forgetting it is a reliable and fairly accurate watch.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## snpr9696 (Oct 17, 2010)




----------



## roadie (Feb 5, 2009)

snpr9696 said:


>


Nice patina, nice strap, nice combo, you nailed it.


----------



## snpr9696 (Oct 17, 2010)

Thank you. Vinegar fumes and saltwater air dry. SNPR Horween Derby Natural edge strap.


----------



## Graham3 (Oct 6, 2013)

Dude, Are you serious?

I saw this pic and thought "dang that's all patinaed (sp?) and polished, and brushed... and then I am like "I'm gonna buy this watch and send it to fatehbajwa to use for a coupla months and then I will wear it like a proud man" looks killer, just need the folks at Maranez to make this in Brass/Red. But taking pictures of the watch you are NOT wearing??? Yeah, I do that. Weird, right?

Cheers,
G



fatehbajwa said:


> Not wearing this today but took a picture anyways.............


----------



## Graham3 (Oct 6, 2013)

Why?, why would you post this? When I see this, it makes me think of sitting at a Starbuck's by a college campus in the middle of Spring, thinking "it would be great to get to try one of each", agggrrhhh...but to have both at the same time?! (checking Paypal balance.....maybe...) I hope you can sleep at night.. cause i CAN'T!

Nice!
G



Craustin1 said:


> Here is a pic of my twins
> 
> View attachment 1366048


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Does anyone have a side by side pic of a Bangla with a Seiko SRP Mini Tuna ? That's about 47 or 48mm, I think.

Thanks in advance.

Regards,


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Graham3 said:


> Why?, why would you post this? When I see this, it makes me think of sitting at a Starbuck's by a college campus in the middle of Spring, thinking "it would be great to get to try one of each", agggrrhhh...but to have both at the same time?! (checking Paypal balance.....maybe...) I hope you can sleep at night.. cause i CAN'T!
> 
> Nice!
> G


Sorry bout that!

A couple of better pics of the twins

.


----------



## dpeter (Sep 8, 2012)

How is the quality of the leather strap that comes with it (brass)?

I was originally going for a very different watch, but that fell through. So was looking again at california dials with good lume, closest I got was getat with brown dial until a search got me here.

Seems this ticks the boxes, brown california dial with good lume (I've read) and brass. Was set on a Unitas 6498-1 as next watch, but this one seems like a good deal.


----------



## roadie (Feb 5, 2009)

dpeter said:


> How is the quality of the leather strap that comes with it (brass)?I was originally going for a very different watch, but that fell through. So was looking again at california dials with good lume, closest I got was getat with brown dial until a search got me here.Seems this ticks the boxes, brown california dial with good lume (I've read) and brass. Was set on a Unitas 6498-1 as next watch, but this one seems like a good deal.


Have you read through this entire thread? Like yourself, I was looking at something entirely different (Glycine combat sub), but the price kept going up, and then I found this thread. Great bang(la) for your buck here. 3 straps, 2 brass buckles, excellent build quality. So much so that you'll have to invest in a nicer leather strap as this watch deserves better! If you don't like it, I'm sure it would be an easy flip. Keep us posted


----------



## marlowe55 (Aug 12, 2012)

dpeter said:


> How is the quality of the leather strap that comes with it (brass)?
> 
> I was originally going for a very different watch, but that fell through. So was looking again at california dials with good lume, closest I got was getat with brown dial until a search got me here.
> 
> Seems this ticks the boxes, brown california dial with good lume (I've read) and brass. Was set on a Unitas 6498-1 as next watch, but this one seems like a good deal.


If you're ok with a larger watch there's no "seems like a good deal" about it. It IS a good deal.


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

What a lovely pair you have



Craustin1 said:


> Sorry bout that!
> 
> A couple of better pics of the twins
> 
> ...


----------



## dpeter (Sep 8, 2012)

marlowe55 said:


> If you're ok with a larger watch there's no "seems like a good deal" about it. It IS a good deal.


I have a couple of steinharts 47mm, checked the size against my Nav B-Chrono 47 mm, and that one is 1cm higher. The Bangla is 30g heavier and 1,5cm longer lug length, so I guess that it would suit me fine.

edit..

Already shipped it seems, now to see if I find a "vintage" dark brown very soft leather strap.


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

If yr ok with the 47 steinhart you should be fine - I actually found more lug over hang on that one based on the design. 


dpeter said:


> I have a couple of steinharts 47mm, checked the size against my Nav B-Chrono 47 mm, and that one is 1cm higher. The Bangla is 30g heavier and 1,5cm longer lug length, so I guess that it would suit me fine.
> 
> edit..
> 
> Already shipped it seems, now to see if I find a "vintage" dark brown very soft leather strap.


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

I'm used to the Seiko SRP Mini Tuna, and that's 48mm with the steel shroud. Wears fine for me. That's the reason I asked if anyone had side by side pics of that with the Bangla.

The Bangla is about 2mm taller, which is not a problem. The Bangla lugs are very long at 58mm, but they seem to curve down, so I think (hope) it should be OK.

Regards,


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Wow... These guys are faster than what they said... My brass/black cali has shipped today when they announced that activity would resume after the 11th!!!

I'm quite impatient !


----------



## Graham3 (Oct 6, 2013)

Craustin1,

You do have a cruel streak in you for certain! Beautiful creatures for sure. Now to change the subject, blue band, must have, PM please with details.

Thx
G



Craustin1 said:


> Sorry bout that!
> 
> A couple of better pics of the twins
> 
> ...


----------



## Graham3 (Oct 6, 2013)

Double posting~! Is that the standard Maranez strap on the Brass? It's killer. Did I mentioned that I don't actually collect watches? I collect straps, I just buy a few watches to put on them so I don't appear strange.......



Craustin1 said:


> Sorry bout that!
> 
> A couple of better pics of the twins
> 
> ...


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

PM sent 



Graham3 said:


> Double posting~! Is that the standard Maranez strap on the Brass? It's killer. Did I mentioned that I don't actually collect watches? I collect straps, I just buy a few watches to put on them so I don't appear strange.......


----------



## SD350 (Jul 22, 2012)

Craustin1 said:


> Sorry bout that!
> 
> A couple of better pics of the twins
> 
> ...


Where did you get that blue strap? its great!


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

It's a Kain Heritage veteran S.


----------



## bigorangeice (Sep 9, 2011)

Awesome watches! Does anyone have size comparison pics with the Bangla and Jsar or Ecozilla? Much appreciated!


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Just got mine this morning... Shipped Friday, arriving in France the next Monday morning, that's really fast!

Now the watch is really gorgeous, well finished, with a very nice pack. The Marafrane is really superb, quite close to the real-Isofrane feel, only more smelly (artificial vanilla flavour). Dial is very neat, lume seems more than adequate and hands are very nicely finished.

So the only problem I have (minor, I'm sure it will turn out) is that the bloody Seiko movement is not very well regulated and has lost already 13s in just 10 hours. Very continuously loosing time, that is, to a probable 30s per day, I reckon. Not a big problem to iron out normally, but the case back is screwed on with a rather high torque and since the watch is quite huge, none of my case openers seems to work: the jaxa-like is too small, the orb has not enough traction. So I've ordered a 2 prongs screwed thinggy that supposedly can accommodate up to 63mm between claws.

In the mean time, I'll have to live with the drift... Which may improve a bit overtime.

Other than that, I'll praise the movement for it's efficient winding and Maranez for having set the time (I suppose) : the watch arrived home ticking well and showing a time that was but 1 mn off the atomic clock!!

Some pics to show what it looks like on a 7"5 wrist (perfect IMHO):


----------



## eric72 (Nov 9, 2012)

I have mine on the wrist for about 2 weeks and have not even once changed time. Mine is very well regulated.

Gesendet von meinem GT-N5110 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

eric72 said:


> I have mine on the wrist for about 2 weeks and have not even once changed time. Mine is very well regulated.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-N5110 mit Tapatalk


Lucky you!

Well, that's the problem of Seiko "lower end" movements: they can regulate very well, but I think they don't do it in the factory, so they assemble, test if the time keeping falls in the specs (-35/+45 s/day in the case of the 4R36/NH35) and do not do anything if it is (even by the skin of its teeth). So it's pretty much "your mileage WILL vary" ;-)


----------



## roadie (Feb 5, 2009)

Lookin' good Pakz! The fit and finish and value is amazing isn't it? Now, let the patina begin!


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

roadie said:


> Lookin' good Pakz! The fit and finish and value is amazing isn't it? Now, let the patina begin!


Yeah, really impressive for the money... As for the patina, I feel like the bead blasted finish sort of helps a soft natural one to settle in gently... So I suppose I'll go natural all the way!


----------



## thomlad54 (Oct 3, 2006)

Does anyone know if this will take a different movement? Mine is running about 15-20 seconds slow per 24 hrs.


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

thomlad54 said:


> Does anyone know if this will take a different movement? Mine is running about 15-20 seconds slow per 24 hrs.


You don't need to change the movement... Get the watch regulated by a watchsmith if you don't feel like doing it yourself (or know how to). If it's all the time loosing 15-20 seconds, it can be made to be between -1/+4 s by just a push (a gentle nudge, better said) on the regulating lever.


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

Once you get the tools and eventually open it would be great to see inside and the process to regulate....looking forward to it! Mine is losing about 17sec/day....tolerable but might regulate it at some point.



Pakz said:


> Just got mine this morning... Shipped Friday, arriving in France the next Monday morning, that's really fast!
> 
> Now the watch is really gorgeous, well finished, with a very nice pack. The Marafrane is really superb, quite close to the real-Isofrane feel, only more smelly (artificial vanilla flavour). Dial is very neat, lume seems more than adequate and hands are very nicely finished.
> 
> ...


----------



## thomlad54 (Oct 3, 2006)

Thank you



Pakz said:


> You don't need to change the movement... Get the watch regulated by a watchsmith if you don't feel like doing it yourself (or know how to). If it's all the time loosing 15-20 seconds, it can be made to be between -1/+4 s by just a push (a gentle nudge, better said) on the regulating lever.


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

The slowing slowed down... (or the watch started to run faster while still slow...) !
Anyway, it's only lost 21 seconds in 24h... Well within specs even if still bothering me. I hope I get the case opener soon, and sure enough, I'll do a pictorial on the regulation process.


----------



## SD350 (Jul 22, 2012)

I just got a bill in the mail from fedex today asking for $11 for customs fee from this watch. Did anyone else get this? They didn't ask me to pay anything when I picked up the watch...


----------



## S.Nair (Jan 17, 2014)

SD350 said:


> I just got a bill in the mail from fedex today asking for $11 for customs fee from this watch. Did anyone else get this? They didn't ask me to pay anything when I picked up the watch...


The reason being they send the watch as watch sample with value of USD 50. But that depends on the whims and moods of the custom officials. In most cases it gets cleared. But in my case of maranez layan, it got stuck and I had to pay duty on the actual value.


----------



## SD350 (Jul 22, 2012)

S.Nair said:


> The reason being they send the watch as watch sample with value of USD 50. But that depends on the whims and moods of the custom officials. In most cases it gets cleared. But in my case of maranez layan, it got stuck and I had to pay duty on the actual value.


Yeah from all the paper work (several pages) that they included in the envelope I received, it appears to be based on the full price of the watch. Not really that big of a deal, just an unpleasant surprise.


----------



## Zarith (Nov 5, 2007)

S.Nair said:


> The reason being they send the watch as watch sample with value of USD 50. But that depends on the whims and moods of the custom officials. In most cases it gets cleared. But in my case of maranez layan, it got stuck and I had to pay duty on the actual value.


They shouldn't do this. Indicating a false value on exported commercial goods is illegal. My Bangla is now blocked at the customs since Monday... And it could take a while before I see it.

I don't understand why most microbrands don't get local distributors. It would solves all the taxes and customs issues. It would also reduce shipping costs.

Sent from my C2105 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Zarith said:


> They shouldn't do this. Indicating a false value on exported commercial goods is illegal. My Bangla is now blocked at the customs since Monday... And it could take a while before I see it.
> 
> I don't understand why most microbrands don't get local distributors. It would solves all the taxes and customs issues. It would also reduce shipping costs.
> 
> Sent from my C2105 using Tapatalk


Well it's easy to understand, really.
I got my Bangla and I'm yet to receive word from the customs (hit or miss, really). The outcome will be either I pay nothing, or I pay taxes on a basis of 50$ (the packet has not been opened).
The worse case is yours, gets caught at the customs, you end up sending papers and finally pay the VAT on the actual price. Only thing is a slight delay.

So it's 50% nothing paid, 40% just pay taxes on a 50$ value, 10% chances you pay full VAT and wait a bit more.

against your proposed solution: 100% of the time you pay full VAT (20 to 22%) plus you still get occasional delays when they pick a parcel open it, control and check (I already got a parcel from Germany blocked at the customs for 15 days... ).

Therefore it makes sense to do it the way they do it from a financial point of view. Now, you can think that taxes are great and that it's morally bad to try to avoid them, if that's the case, you can still contact the customs and pay the tax voluntarily.


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## snpr9696 (Oct 17, 2010)

bigorangeice said:


> Awesome watches! Does anyone have size comparison pics with the Bangla and Jsar or Ecozilla? Much appreciated!











Best I have


----------



## eric72 (Nov 9, 2012)

Still impressed of the lume ...


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Yeah, it sure does shine a bright light... And rather lasting, too. I can still read the time when I wake up at 8:00!! So maybe not perfectly on par with Seiko's best, but not far...


----------



## roadie (Feb 5, 2009)

Zarith said:


> The
> 
> I don't understand why most microbrands don't get local distributors. It would solves all the taxes and customs issues. It would also reduce shipping costs.
> 
> Sent from my C2105 using Tapatalk


Then they would no longer be an exclusive microbrand, would they? A local distributor would have to pay all the importation duties and taxes and pass those costs onto you. He'd also want to make some profit for his shop with the resulting cost for the watch probably doubling in price. I prefer to support the microbrand at source and keep prices low, like Maranez.


----------



## warhead78 (Mar 12, 2013)

Some fun with a torch:










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

it's thick... but so very comfortable!!! It's weird how such a big piece of brass can be so easy to wear ;-)


----------



## aechme (Jan 27, 2014)

Thinking about getting a brass model.

Curious, does brass scratch easily?


----------



## roadie (Feb 5, 2009)

aechme said:


> Thinking about getting a brass model.
> 
> Curious, does brass scratch easily?


I'm not an expert on metals, but brass is softer and mine does have scratches now at the lugs from strap changes. But I'm sure Brasso polish would take them out. I honestly don't care because it's developing a nice patina and a few scratches just adds to the look.

Some models are now selling out, so I wouldn't sit on the fence too long. You won't be disappointed. Keep us posted


----------



## eric72 (Nov 9, 2012)

New strap!


----------



## torromoto (Apr 9, 2010)

Just learned about this watch(brand) yesterday and pulled the trigger right away. Been shipped today..I still can't believe how they are able to offer such a great watch for just 300$+shipping............With 3 straps packaging etc...From all the comments this watch is as good looking in pics as in real life..Can't wait to monday...If it's all I expect, and I'm pretty confident it will be, I'll get myself a Ti after it arrives..All I can say is wow..I was waiting in anticipation for the Gruppo Gamma watches to come out, but this one has made me forget about those and will compliment my ENNEBI much better (I ordered the Brass blue dialed Cali)...


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

post some pics and impressions once you get it.


----------



## dpeter (Sep 8, 2012)

Some bad pics of it compared to another dive watch with seiko mov.

The only rubber strap I have used before looked like a Petri dish after 5 minutes, but this one is comfortable. Got a brown strap with is that looks nice, but theres just something about it that makes me want to change it. If I can get the buckle off it without braking it.

Any ideas for a soft dark brown strap with a vintage look? (no to expensive)


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

dpeter said:


> The only rubber strap I have used before looked like a Petri dish after 5 minutes, but this one is comfortable. Got a brown strap with is that looks nice, but theres just something about it that makes me want to change it. If I can get the buckle off it without braking it.


Yeah, the rubber, isofrane like strap is really very very good. Not significantly worse than a real Isofrane (but for the price and the "vanilla" smell. The leather strap (black in my case) seems just too "polished" for the watch... You should get the buckle off of it easily enough, it's got spring a bar. So with a basic strap changing tool you should be good to go!



dpeter said:


> Any ideas for a soft dark brown strap with a vintage look? (no to expensive)


you can find some interesting straps from this eBay seller
also this this shop has loads of good stuff. Finally, that one strap seems good and not too pricey.


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Get your our credit card ready, I did the same thing. Got the bronze in, ordered the Ti next day. Great Ennebi by the way.



torromoto said:


> Just learned about this watch(brand) yesterday and pulled the trigger right away. Been shipped today..I still can't believe how they are able to offer such a great watch for just 300$+shipping............With 3 straps packaging etc...From all the comments this watch is as good looking in pics as in real life..Can't wait to monday...If it's all I expect, and I'm pretty confident it will be, I'll get myself a Ti after it arrives..All I can say is wow..I was waiting in anticipation for the Gruppo Gamma watches to come out, but this one has made me forget about those and will compliment my ENNEBI much better (I ordered the Brass blue dialed Cali)...


----------



## dpeter (Sep 8, 2012)

I have used waccex before, but did eventually find something that looked interesting and might be a good match.
























​


----------



## torromoto (Apr 9, 2010)

I will....Csan't wait...


----------



## Damradas (Oct 4, 2008)

My Brass black cal dial:


----------



## Damradas (Oct 4, 2008)

My Titan with blue cal dial:










Both together:


----------



## bapackerfan (Jan 13, 2014)

I like the bronze idea, and it looks very sturdy, but the bezel and case are just too plain, and not enough lum (if any?).

When it comes to bronze divers (but in a whole other pricing universe), I LOVE the U-Board Chimera!


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Great pair! Are you going to let the bronze patina on its own? Congratulations on them.



Damradas said:


> My Titan with blue cal dial:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dpeter (Sep 8, 2012)

next to my chrono


----------



## Pinkelle21 (Oct 16, 2013)

Dang these look good, wasn't thinking of buying another watch for awhile but that Cali dial in brass are looking great! Damn this site!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Real happy with mine... That dial is killer.
And the patina is slowly showing up... (mostly visible on the buckle, of all places ;-))


----------



## aechme (Jan 27, 2014)

Damradas said:


>


Deadly pair!


----------



## aechme (Jan 27, 2014)

roadie said:


> ...and a few scratches just adds to the look.
> 
> Some models are now selling out, so I wouldn't sit on the fence too long. You won't be disappointed. Keep us posted


Hehe, a coupla scratches does add to the look!

Oh man, you were right, the Brass Black Cali Dial is sold out already...I'm too slow!

I did get a Ti Black Cali Dial though, so I'm happy for now.


----------



## aechme (Jan 27, 2014)

I see that the Brass Black Cali Dial is out of stock already.

I wonder how many pieces of each model they have made.

(my Ti Black Cali Dial says #1126 on the case back btw)


----------



## ref3525 (Sep 4, 2009)

Craustin1 said:


> On a different strap today
> View attachment 1347863
> View attachment 1347864
> View attachment 1347865


fantastic pics :-!

couldn´t resist ;-) just ordered


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

These Banglas really look great !

Any chance of a PVD/DLC Bangla in the future I wonder ? That would really look awesome.

Regards,


----------



## sirob (Jun 19, 2013)

Most wrist shots of Bangal I seen on this thread the watch look way too big, lugs are hanging over. I can't imagine wearing this every day like that, soon there will be many of them selling on WIS market, because they are made for really large wrist, over 7,5. No wonder why there are so little wrist shots on 31 page thread.


----------



## marlowe55 (Aug 12, 2012)

A little bored today so you thought that you'd go trolling?


----------



## bigwatch13 (Aug 13, 2008)

phlabrooy said:


> These Banglas really look great !
> 
> Any chance of a PVD/DLC Bangla in the future I wonder ? That would really look awesome.
> 
> Regards,


I agree. Better still if they have new Dials and Bezels.


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Which one one did you order? Congratulations, great watches at the price point.



ref3525 said:


> fantastic pics :-!
> 
> couldn´t resist ;-) just ordered


----------



## Pinkelle21 (Oct 16, 2013)

I thought I was set on a brass one but that titanium is really nice also what to do what to do? Sarah emailed me about the layan saying they will be ready in a couple months so maybe a titanium Bangla and brass layan? Seems like a good combo. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marlowe55 (Aug 12, 2012)

Pinkelle21 said:


> Sarah emailed me about the layan saying they will be ready in a couple months so maybe a titanium Bangla and brass layan? Seems like a good combo. Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That sounds like a great combo. Now you have to decide on dial colours, not so easy on the Layan.


----------



## MrDagon007 (Sep 24, 2012)

Meanwhile I received mine. 
However!
I had ordered the BLUE cali dial titanium case variant but received the BLACK cali dial titanium case variant.
Now it is a very nice watch for the money, even with black dial, so I am not yet sure if I will ask for a replacement. Black is universal, however I did not have a blue dial watch yet !
The california dial is funky, I don't know the reason for it but it looks cool.
General fit an finish is excellent at the price.
Ti is a light metal but because of the size there is still a good weight to it.
The rubber strap is very nice, and it smells a bit citrus-like - unlike my Hexa Q500 which smells vanilla like 
I have not yet tried the leather strap, impression of it is nice though.
First impression of the lume is quite good.
The Seiko movement should be ok, but I just started wearing it so no accuracy impression yet. However I am confident in that matter.
General packaging of the watch was also awesome.

Regarding the size, I have a meaty wrist so it is not a problem. I also like to wear a Vostok Anchar and an aviation style G-Shock GWA1000D, both substantial wathces which work for me.

All in all this is a seriously good buy at the price: nicely made and with lots of character. In fact you have to look hard to find similarly good quality price and character elsewhere. 
While the general appearance is cool and retro in a fun way, it does look a lot more sophisticated than the fashion watches which are sold a similar prices.


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

Is any of you guys with ti decide it's too big for you I'd love to trade my momentum m50 mark II plus cash or coffee for it.


----------



## torromoto (Apr 9, 2010)

So ordered last thursday, shipped on friday, arrived today..As the bar was set very high after reading all the reviews and seeing all the pics I must say when I opened my MARANEZ BANGLA Blue Cali dial I was glad to discover, all said was true..I am simply blown away. Hefty watch superbly finished..Incredible bezel action (better then my ENNEBI), superb lume..3 straps (1nato with 3 brass rings), 1 rubber and 1 leather, both with bronze buckle..I honestly don't understand how a watch this well made and with such accessories can be had for this kind of money. Extra screws, screwdriver............Anyways..............some lousy pics..









So I am still trying to find a reason not to buy another of these in Ti....I think I got one of the last blue bronze ones as they are not available anymore via their website.
My finger is on the trigger but first I'm going to show this one to my brother..


----------



## Pjerome (Oct 15, 2010)

I love this watch...it's big and heavy but still okay even on my 6.75 " wrist. I'm used to U-Boat and others like 51-30 Nixon.This Bund strap makes it pop for me. I am also getting the BandRband version of Khaki and leather. The wide strap helps support more than a standard 24mm.


----------



## roadie (Feb 5, 2009)

Pjerome said:


> I love this watch...it's big and heavy but still okay even on my 6.75 " wrist. I'm used to U-Boat and others like 51-30 Nixon.This Bund strap makes it pop for me. I am also getting the BandRband version of Khaki and leather. The wide strap helps support more than a standard 24mm.


Nice strap choice! Will be very sharp looking after both develope patina.


----------



## torromoto (Apr 9, 2010)

Yep, I couldn't resist....Just pulled the trigger on the titan black california dial..............I'm a serious addict I know but I truly believe this watch is a steel at this price..


----------



## Matt_wool83 (Oct 12, 2012)

Waiting for the green Cali to be restocked then someone is going to have to hold be back!!


----------



## roadie (Feb 5, 2009)

Matt_wool83 said:


> Waiting for the green Cali to be restocked then someone is going to have to hold be back!!


I would e-mail Maranez to ask first if they are in fact going to be restocked. Other versions are selling out too, so I might be inclined to get one now. Just my 2 cents worth.


----------



## bigwatch13 (Aug 13, 2008)

WoW! Very nice shade of blue, congrats! I already own the Brass Cali green and am very tempted to get a Titanium now. 
Would you say your picture of the blue dial is the exact colour of the actual watch? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Matt_wool83 (Oct 12, 2012)

roadie said:


> I would e-mail Maranez to ask first if they are in fact going to be restocked. Other versions are selling out too, so I might be inclined to get one now. Just my 2 cents worth.


Already emailed them and they've told me when they will have new stock.


----------



## Damradas (Oct 4, 2008)

And when will they have the new stock?

Best regards
Dirk


----------



## torromoto (Apr 9, 2010)

Since some of you guys were talking about the accuracy of the NH35 movement I timed mine after its arrival yesterday..It's -6 seconds a day.. Well withing COSC specs. So..now I just need to wait for my titanium and hope its within COSC specs also. If not I will regulate it myself as it is rather easy.. I regulated my brothers vintage SEIKO with one tick..It was loosing like 10minutes a day and now back to 4 secs...and I also regulated a handwind ETA 6497 before (without timer)...


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

Your Bangla is screaming for your gorgeous custom straps...please share some pics once united. 


torromoto said:


> Since some of you guys were talking about the accuracy of the NH35 movement I timed mine after its arrival yesterday..It's -6 seconds a day.. Well withing COSC specs. So..now I just need to wait for my titanium a COSC and hope its within COSC specs also. If not I will regulate it myself as it is rather easy.. I regulated my brothers vintage SEIKO with one tick..It was loosing like 10minutes a day and now back to 4 secs...and I also regulated a handwind ETA 6497 before (without timer)...


----------



## Matt_wool83 (Oct 12, 2012)

Damradas said:


> And when will they have the new stock?
> 
> Best regards
> Dirk


They said the green Cali would be in stock in 2-3 weeks and that they'd email me when they land.


----------



## dpeter (Sep 8, 2012)

torromoto said:


> Since some of you guys were talking about the accuracy of the NH35 movement I timed mine after its arrival yesterday..It's -6 seconds a day.. Well withing COSC specs. ..


regarding accuracy mine is now spot on after 60+ hours as far as I can tell. But in this period it has been -2.5 sec slow and +3.5 fast the times I had checked it.


----------



## roadie (Feb 5, 2009)

Matt_wool83 said:


> They said the green Cali would be in stock in 2-3 weeks and that they'd email me when they land.


I've also read on another forum that a smaller version and a black DLC model are in the works.


----------



## Matt_wool83 (Oct 12, 2012)

roadie said:


> I've also read on another forum that a smaller version and a black DLC model are in the works.


Mmmm the DLC sounds intriguing!


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

torromoto said:


> Since some of you guys were talking about the accuracy of the NH35 movement I timed mine after its arrival yesterday..It's -6 seconds a day.. Well withing COSC specs. So..now I just need to wait for my titanium and hope its within COSC specs also. If not I will regulate it myself as it is rather easy.. *I regulated my brothers vintage SEIKO with one tick..It was loosing like 10minutes a day and now back to 4 secs...*and I also regulated a handwind ETA 6497 before (without timer)...


Do you have any special trick or tips on how to do that? I've got a 6139 "Pogue" that I like a lot but I looses 10 to 11 minutes a day. When pushing the lever/racket to the max, I only manage to make it loose "only" 4 to 5 minutes a day, which is still way to much for me. I was considering sending it for regulation/service to my watchsmith (or directly to Seiko) but if can manage on my own, that'd be much better.

By the way, my Bangla is still losing 17/18 seconds a day. Very consistent, but too much for my taste. So I'm waiting for a new case opener tool, since neither of the two I have are large enough to open the back of that "rather large" watch.


----------



## torromoto (Apr 9, 2010)

bigwatch13 said:


> WoW! Very nice shade of blue, congrats! I already own the Brass Cali green and am very tempted to get a Titanium now.
> Would you say your picture of the blue dial is the exact colour of the actual watch? Thanks in advance.


I must admit it looks much lighter blue than it is..I'd say more of a dark blue/purple colour..I was actually quite surprised it looking this (light) blue in the pics...


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

There is one a couple of pages back that damradas posted a pic of, that looks like the color in real life.


----------



## torromoto (Apr 9, 2010)

Looks like it needs to be serviced then..mine went slower or faster depending on wich direction I moved the lever (I just googled the movement to see wich way was + or -)...



Pakz said:


> Do you have any special trick or tips on how to do that? I've got a 6139 "Pogue" that I like a lot but I looses 10 to 11 minutes a day. When pushing the lever/racket to the max, I only manage to make it loose "only" 4 to 5 minutes a day, which is still way to much for me. I was considering sending it for regulation/service to my watchsmith (or directly to Seiko) but if can manage on my own, that'd be much better.
> 
> By the way, my Bangla is still losing 17/18 seconds a day. Very consistent, but too much for my taste. So I'm waiting for a new case opener tool, since neither of the two I have are large enough to open the back of that "rather large" watch.


----------



## SD350 (Jul 22, 2012)

Based on many of the pictures in here, I am pleased to see Ennebi guys jumping on this watch. My one concern when I bought it was that it was too similar in looks, but it seems like pretty much everyone loves this thing. I still can't get enough of mine. The Cali dial is a killer for sure.


----------



## torromoto (Apr 9, 2010)

Today my titanium black MARANEZ BANGLA arrived. As I allready received the BRONZE, blue cali dial I knew what to expect..Still...I was blown away again....The titan version is awesome..Just as awesome as my BRONZE..I just wouldn't know wich one is nicer so when I checked out my first MARANEZ last monday (bronze) I immediately ordered the titan version..Still some nice heft on it even though being titanium..2 straps of wich one isofrane like rubber wich, as all of you guys know is fantastic..
Yesterday I made a blue strap for my blue dialed Bronze Bangla....







Titanium still on the isofrane as I need to make a new strap for this baby....





Both of them together............





Final wristshot...........


----------



## jonnyrocket (Feb 8, 2014)

Does anyone here own a Suunto Core? Is this watch that much bigger? I'm still on the fence.


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

Nice pair and great strap work on the brass..where did you get the brass/bronze? tubed buckle looks very nice. 


torromoto said:


> Today my titanium black MARANEZ BANGLA arrived. As I allready received the BRONZE, blue cali dial I knew what to expect..Still...I was blown away again....The titan version is awesome..Just as awesome as my BRONZE..I just wouldn't know wich one is nicer so when I checked out my first MARANEZ last monday (bronze) I immediately ordered the titan version..Still some nice heft on it even though being titanium..2 straps of wich one isofrane like rubber wich, as all of you guys know is fantastic..
> Yesterday I made a blue strap for my blue dialed Bronze Bangla....
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## torromoto (Apr 9, 2010)

The buckle is from my ENNEBI BRONZO wich also came with 3 straps and 3 BRONZE roller buckles like the one in the picture..



primerak said:


> Nice pair and great strap work on the brass..where did you get the brass/bronze? tubed buckle looks very nice.


----------



## mellons (Feb 5, 2010)

museum wristie! maranez decima mas very much at home in archaeology museum...


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Superb patina, mellons!
I really hope mine turns quite the same. The wet atmosphere in London where I spent the week seems to have sped up the "patining" compared to what it was in my mountains...


----------



## marlowe55 (Aug 12, 2012)

Received my custom strap for the Bangla from Patrik at Clover straps today. I thought that the dark blue leather would look great against the dark blue cali dial and Patriks suggestion for the stitching to pick up off of the two "horns" at the top of the case and the one at the bottom looks perfect to me. The heavy brass Rolko buckle should do nicely to hold it all together.


----------



## dpeter (Sep 8, 2012)

Got a strap coming in, but im guessing 2-3 weeks,so a long wait,

Im guessing its just unscrewing the bar and use a Spring Bar Fork on the brass buckle?


----------



## snpr9696 (Oct 17, 2010)




----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

Yes exactly. 


dpeter said:


> Got a strap coming in, but im guessing 2-3 weeks,so a long wait,
> 
> Im guessing its just unscrewing the bar and use a Spring Bar Fork on the brass buckle?


----------



## torromoto (Apr 9, 2010)

What forum would that be if I may ask?



roadie said:


> I've also read on another forum that a smaller version and a black DLC model are in the works.


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

OK, so I eventually received my larger case opener (it's going to join an army of similar devices ;-), one three-pronged, one two pronged but smaller, and the "magic ball"). So I could eventually start regulating the watch (which has consistently lost between 17 and 20 seconds a day ever since day two.. ). As promised I report what I've done, in a pictorial sort of way!

First step : open tha case!









I was quite impressed with the innards of that beast... Metal spacer, what looks like a viton o-ring, and a darn thick slab of brass...










Now the trick is to move the regulating lever on the right racket (and not to touch anything else... ) It needs to be done very gently and ideally with something firm and smooth and not too hard. Wooden toothpicks are what I use.










The lever you want to interact with is shown in red (be careful not to block the balance wheel spinning below it... it might, if you're unlucky, have bad consequences). You want to make it closer to the other one (by hundredth of inches, really, if you clearly feel it's moved, it's probably too much) to slow the watch, to move it away from the other one to speed the watch.

Now, either you have a timegrapher and can arrive quickly enough at a good setting, or do it "the poor man's way" (which might just be the best since you have info about time keeping on the wrist) like me: take a picture before, adjust, take a picture after (same angle)... wait for at least 6 hours. See if you're good-ish, or readjust. Use the photos you've taken if you move the lever too much and want to go back to a known base setting. Do that until you arrive at a satisfying setting (might take a few days), which for those Seiko movements can be in the -5/+7s a day, IMHO.


----------



## torromoto (Apr 9, 2010)

Looking under the hood makes me feel even more impressed..Well done MARANEZ!!!


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

I really liked my brass Cali but sold it. Have been thinking of a Ti but it looks a little dull in pics. Any ideas how to put a little more shine on it? I used brasso on my brass and it looked much better IMO
Thanks
Neil 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snpr9696 (Oct 17, 2010)

I'm glad to see the metal movement holder


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

It looks better in person. I thought the same thing when I saw the pics, but I think it's perfect the way it is.



solar g-shocker said:


> I really liked my brass Cali but sold it. Have been thinking of a Ti but it looks a little dull in pics. Any ideas how to put a little more shine on it? I used brasso on my brass and it looked much better IMO
> Thanks
> Neil
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aechme (Jan 27, 2014)

It would be great if Maranez made a manual wind version.


----------



## roadie (Feb 5, 2009)

torromoto said:


> What forum would that be if I may ask?


If I recall, it was on FB. Do a search for "Bronze watches", some one e-mailed Sarah at Maranez (the name on your warranty card), and that was the response.


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)

roadie said:


> I've also read on another forum that a smaller version and a black DLC model are in the works.


A smaller version would be great for skinny dudes like me! :-d


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Hey hey...
Seems that I did well in my regulation. Ever since yesterday same hour, my watch has gained 4s, most of them in the first 6 hours...
that Seiko is really "the little movement which could... "


----------



## torromoto (Apr 9, 2010)

Congrats on a job well done, and txs for letting us look under the hood!!


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

roadie said:


> I've also read on another forum that a smaller version and a black DLC model are in the works.


Checked with Sara, and yes, it's true.

Seems like they will be coming out with a 44mm Bangla, as well as DLC ones.

A few months away most likely, though.

Regards,


----------



## torromoto (Apr 9, 2010)

I finally got the right strap (for now) for both of my BANGLA's....It does change the overall look of a watch..Since the watch is well made, the right strap makes it look even better!!! The bronze arrived last monday (8days ago) and the patina you see is the one you get by wearing it only!! Nothing induced, just beautiful....When I got it, it looked as if I was wearing a golden watch and now!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Damradas (Oct 4, 2008)

Looks great and very sharp 

Best regards
Dirk


----------



## SD350 (Jul 22, 2012)

torromoto said:


> I finally got the right strap (for now) for both of my BANGLA's....It does change the overall look of a watch..Since the watch is well made, the right strap makes it look even better!!! The bronze arrived last monday (8days ago) and the patina you see is the one you get by wearing it only!! Nothing induced, just beautiful....When I got it, it looked as if I was wearing a golden watch and now!!!!!!!!!!!!


Looks good! I've been wanting an ennebi buckle/strap for my other bronze watch. Do you own an ennebi too or, if not, where did you get the buckle/strap?

Thanks!


----------



## torromoto (Apr 9, 2010)

Yes I do own an ENNEBI also so the buckle came with the watch..The strap is made by me...(both actually)..



SD350 said:


> Looks good! I've been wanting an ennebi buckle/strap for my other bronze watch. Do you own an ennebi too or, if not, where did you get the buckle/strap?
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## taramuh (Oct 18, 2013)

SD350 said:


> Looks good! I've been wanting an ennebi buckle/strap for my other bronze watch. Do you own an ennebi too or, if not, where did you get the buckle/strap?
> 
> Thanks!


Ennebi buckle does look stunning. You can buy one from Militarewatch.com BUT it will cost you almost the same as Bangla!!! To be more precise it is $200.


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

I'm so tired of stock Pre-V buckles if I was mechanically inclined I would try reshaping the brass buckles given.....



taramuh said:


> Ennebi buckle does look stunning. You can buy one from Militarewatch.com BUT it will cost you almost the same as Bangla!!! To be more precise it is $200.


----------



## roadie (Feb 5, 2009)

New camera test.


----------



## jason952 (Dec 2, 2012)

Anyone done a Ti-bronze bezel swap


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

Now y'all have me trying to sell my momentum so I can buy a ti Bangla.


----------



## roadie (Feb 5, 2009)

jason952 said:


> Anyone done a Ti-bronze bezel swap
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Here ya go! Not my pic though.


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

The brass bezel on Ti works better than the other way around IMHO.


----------



## SD350 (Jul 22, 2012)

roadie said:


> Here ya go! Not my pic though.


FINALLY!! Been waiting to see this combo! Looks awesome.

Agreed that the brass bezel looks better on the Ti than the other way... boy does that look awesome though. Maranez? Are you taking notes? Time to sell a Ti w/ Brass bezel version.


----------



## dpeter (Sep 8, 2012)

on something new:


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

SD350 said:


> FINALLY!! Been waiting to see this combo! Looks awesome.
> 
> Agreed that the brass bezel looks better on the Ti than the other way... boy does that look awesome though. Maranez? Are you taking notes? Time to sell a Ti w/ Brass bezel version.


Yeah... It's damn sexy.
So if the new "small" 44mm version could come in that color/metal scheme, and I'll quite probably get one... ;-)


----------



## taramuh (Oct 18, 2013)

primerak said:


> The brass bezel on Ti works better than the other way around IMHO.


That combination already exists though in more pricy category- Helson Gauge TB, it is Ti case and bronze bezel.


----------



## snpr9696 (Oct 17, 2010)




----------



## roadie (Feb 5, 2009)

Perfection SNPR9696 ! These watches are addictive. Just love the aged and patina'd leather on the Bangla!


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

I have to say I prefer the darker more even patina on the Bangla over the more blotchy reddish patina on yr Heroic 18, but great straps either way. 


snpr9696 said:


>


----------



## torromoto (Apr 9, 2010)

Yesterday I was thinking about my custom ENNEBI bezel and I had the impulse to try and see if it would fit the BANGLA...................To my big surprise it did..The screws allign perfectly. The bezel doesn't sit on the case (like the bangla bezel) due to the bezel screw holes being drilled just a bit higher on the ENNEBI so there is just a tiny, tiny gap. This isn't a problem at all..On the ENNEBI the bezel doesn't sit on the case either. You need to push it down to be able to turn it. As you guys all know, there is no need to push down the bezel on the BANGLA..I actually like the bezel action on the BANGLA more then my ENNEBI as the bezel has a more firm and tight grip on the case. I had this bezel custom made for my ENNEBI so I could swap out the bezels..I must admit it looks like it was made for the BANGLA and man, does it change the overall look of the watch. I tried it on the bronze and on the titanium and the best look for me is on the titanium as the bronze allready looks perfect the way it does..It's funny, the bezel was more expensive then the whole watch...I felt like the titanium needed a little touch and yep...I guess I found it..By the way the BANGLA bezel doesn't fit the ENNEBI as the inner diameter of the bezel is slightly off...


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

Wow who would of thought....it looks great with the eb bezel adds to overall toolish look..thanks for sharing.


----------



## itranslator (Sep 15, 2012)

How do one purchase an ennebi bezel?

Sent from my C5303 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deepdive (Nov 5, 2011)

torromoto, you should have biiig "I own ENNEBI" in your signature  because people keep asking


I got my Ti black date numbered few days ago and so happy!!! The best deal ever!!

And I have luck, I got one which makes +1 sec daily!!! Measured last week and true... still no more than 3 sec plus during that time... But my armida a9 purchased few weeks ago makes minus 12 sec daily, same movt.

edit: I think why people dont complain about helson Ti watches prices... I got helson gauge year ago and it is 5x more expansive, made probably in the same factory. I know, it has ETA and the vintage domed crystal is more expansive, but cmoon... such a huge difference??


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

Maranez Bangla again today...............


----------



## Damradas (Oct 4, 2008)

Best regards
Dirk


----------



## roadie (Feb 5, 2009)

Amazing that it fits! Looks great! Maranez must have used Ennebi as a mold or something. I love that olive shark strap!


----------



## ka001 (Mar 2, 2014)

Bought a bronze one with a brown face for my wife... Arriving on Monday. She will probably wear it as a chunky bracelet. She has small wrists and with luck it will be too big and I will end up keeping it. I am thinking of ordering a titanium one on Monday but still undecided on the colour. Can anyone provide perspective on the blue dial vs the black dial


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Damradas (Oct 4, 2008)

Best regards
Dirk


----------



## torromoto (Apr 9, 2010)




----------



## pharmao (Jan 10, 2010)




----------



## vootzilla (Jun 26, 2009)




----------



## bigwatch13 (Aug 13, 2008)

torromoto said:


>


The Enebi bezel looks great. Hopefully Maranez comes up with a model with this kind of Bezel! Fingers crossed.


----------



## Damradas (Oct 4, 2008)

Best regards
Dirk


----------



## snpr9696 (Oct 17, 2010)




----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

dynamic duo.


----------



## Damradas (Oct 4, 2008)

I've got 3 Banglas right now. All my watches goes about 1 - 3 seconds in 24 hours. I'm very pleased about the whole Bangla experience. This is not my last Bangla I think 

Best regards
Dirk


----------



## SD350 (Jul 22, 2012)

torromoto said:


> Yesterday I was thinking about my custom ENNEBI bezel and I had the impulse to try and see if it would fit the BANGLA...................To my big surprise it did..The screws allign perfectly. The bezel doesn't sit on the case (like the bangla bezel) due to the bezel screw holes being drilled just a bit higher on the ENNEBI so there is just a tiny, tiny gap. This isn't a problem at all..On the ENNEBI the bezel doesn't sit on the case either. You need to push it down to be able to turn it. As you guys all know, there is no need to push down the bezel on the BANGLA..I actually like the bezel action on the BANGLA more then my ENNEBI as the bezel has a more firm and tight grip on the case. I had this bezel custom made for my ENNEBI so I could swap out the bezels..I must admit it looks like it was made for the BANGLA and man, does it change the overall look of the watch. I tried it on the bronze and on the titanium and the best look for me is on the titanium as the bronze allready looks perfect the way it does..It's funny, the bezel was more expensive then the whole watch...I felt like the titanium needed a little touch and yep...I guess I found it..By the way the BANGLA bezel doesn't fit the ENNEBI as the inner diameter of the bezel is slightly off...


This is awesome! I really want one of those Ennebi olive shark straps w/ Bronze roller buckle...


----------



## torromoto (Apr 9, 2010)

Where are the pictures of the trio?? Show them off!!!


----------



## ka001 (Mar 2, 2014)

My wife loves her bronze with brown face Bangla... I ended up Pulling the trigger on a Titanium blue face! Call me crazy but I have itch to buy another bronze one for myself to experiment with forcing patinas. The watch rocks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snpr9696 (Oct 17, 2010)




----------



## roadie (Feb 5, 2009)

On Chimaera military olive green from Kingnobstrap


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Funny, i have the same one coming in, and have the same color Bangla as well 



roadie said:


> On Chimaera military olive green from Kingnobstrap


----------



## Damradas (Oct 4, 2008)

Best regards
Dirk


----------



## snpr9696 (Oct 17, 2010)




----------



## Damradas (Oct 4, 2008)

Very nice duo 

I love this strap on the Bangla.
Would like to have this one for my Bangla 

Best regards
Dirk


----------



## alexkarbo (Nov 6, 2009)

I've never seen shipping that fast! HK to Canada in a little over 24h. I purchased a Bangla in the goal of modding it. Patina on the casing and gave a vintage look to the dial...I need to make a vintage redish dark brown leather strap to finish it.


----------



## torromoto (Apr 9, 2010)

Fantastic work..loving the patina...


----------



## dpeter (Sep 8, 2012)

Are the screw bars standard\ easy to get spares? Had to replace one after changing straps 4 times.


----------



## roadie (Feb 5, 2009)

alexkarbo said:


> I've never seen shipping that fast! HK to Canada in a little over 24h. I purchased a Bangla in the goal of modding it. Patina on the casing and gave a vintage look to the dial...I need to make a vintage redish dark brown leather strap to finish it.
> 
> View attachment 1411527


Wow! HKG to YUL in 24 hours. I work in the airline industry, I don't think a passenger could do that with one connection. What was the routing on your tracking?
Love that patina and vintage look, it's just begging for an old beat up leather strap!


----------



## alexkarbo (Nov 6, 2009)

Thanks! I just checked it was 36 hours but since in was early morning it seemed like 24 hours....The route was something like HK 2am march 6th to TN march 7th to Canada (YUL) same day.


----------



## Everdying (May 4, 2012)

damn you bastards 
last night, i emailed maranez regarding stock availability of the titanium blue cali and they told me 1 last piece left.
so this morning i ordered it, and its now officially sold out.

now to wait 2 days for it to get here...


----------



## roadie (Feb 5, 2009)

Everdying said:


> damn you bastards
> last night, i emailed maranez regarding stock availability of the titanium blue cali and they told me 1 last piece left.
> so this morning i ordered it, and its now officially sold out.
> 
> now to wait 2 days for it to get here...


Well done Everdying! You'll be glad you did. Pics on arrival please.


----------



## Everdying (May 4, 2012)

well, just got it today.
first impressions are that it is heavier than i expected, wondering now what kind of titanium this is...
i also wished the blue was more blue.

as most already know, the lug bars are screwed-in to the case, so too the bar for the buckle.
and as most also know, it comes with a screw-driver.
but what most probably dont know, is that the screw-driver only fits the bars for the case...i have to use a different screw-driver for the buckle...i believe this is an over-sight on the part of maranez.

obviously too its a damn huge watch, but surprisingly the lug to lug length is bearable.

here it is on my 7" wrist.









now this is not something i would wear everyday, i got it more as i was very curious about the Ennebi and how it would wear...so better $400 than $4000.

my only real gripe is that the leather strap comes with a submarine buckle which is comically huge and uncomfortable.
also the underside of the buckle have sharp corners that dig into the wrist.

now if only it came with a matching titanium pre-v buckle, as buying one elsewhere - brushed or otherwise, and mostly available in stainless steel - would obviously not match the grayness of the case.

the leather strap itself is pretty decent, and is something i wouldnt mind buying extras of...though no idea who makes them and for some reason 'genuine leather' is stamped behind it in german as 'echt leder'.

also interesting is that both this Maranez and Armida - and whoever else i guess like Helson etc - ship out from the address in Hong Kong, which obviously is the manufacturer.

adding on, after wearing it on rubber now for awhile, i find the tang buckle also highly irritating as it duplicates the Isofrane RS tang with its 90 degree angles which for me makes it a pain putting on and removing a strap.
i would have very much liked if they had followed the Isofrane IN style tang, which is what Armida also does as shown on the left.









in terms of time-keeping, over the last 5hrs it has lost 4 secs, so if this goes on over 24hrs it should be come up to about a 20 sec loss...barely within the specs of the NH35 which is -20 / + 40 per day.


----------



## ka001 (Mar 2, 2014)

I recently received my titanium Bangla and it was opened by Canada customs. Missing from my package is the screw driver and the NATO strap. Whomever inspected the package did not even bother putting the black tube back in the white foam form before taping up the package with the Inspected by customs tape. 
I did not experience this with my bronze one. To add insult to injury, I am being charged $25 for customs handling... Unreal 

Other than that it's a great watch!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Everdying (May 4, 2012)

ka001 said:


> I recently received my titanium Bangla and it was opened by Canada customs. Missing from my package is the screw driver and the NATO strap. Whomever inspected the package did not even bother putting the black tube back in the white foam form before taping up the package with the Inspected by customs tape.
> I did not experience this with my bronze one. To add insult to injury, I am being charged $25 for customs handling... Unreal
> 
> Other than that it's a great watch!
> ...


titanium does not come with a nato, only with leather and rubber as stated on their site.
maybe they think the screwdriver is a weapon so confiscated it...haha


----------



## Echizen (Dec 3, 2006)

Brass + Cali dials back in stock!!!


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Everdying said:


> .......
> in terms of time-keeping, over the last 5hrs it has lost 4 secs, so if this goes on over 24hrs it should be come up to about a 20 sec loss...barely within the specs of the NH35 which is -20 / + 40 per day.


Mine was also losing a lot of time... like 17s per day. But a little push on the regulating lever brought it to +1.5s a day. The thing that allows these Seiko Instruments movements to be so cheap is that they don't really regulate them. Just check if they're inside the specs, even if barely. But most can easily regulated to within COSC specs if you know what you're doing (or your watchsmith... )


----------



## Everdying (May 4, 2012)

Pakz said:


> Mine was also losing a lot of time... like 17s per day. But a little push on the regulating lever brought it to +1.5s a day. The thing that allows these Seiko Instruments movements to be so cheap is that they don't really regulate them. Just check if they're inside the specs, even if barely. But most can easily regulated to within COSC specs if you know what you're doing (or your watchsmith... )


yea i know it can be done, funny thing is when my 4r36 was being done, the watch guy was saying the movement is so inconsistent...but he still managed to get it to around +2s / day.
anyway, this bangla is at -27s / day now...not too bothered to get it regulated as i dont see myself wearing more than a couple hrs every few days.


----------



## skxbond (Aug 7, 2013)

Will Maranez come out with a smaller version Bangla?


----------



## Echizen (Dec 3, 2006)

skxbond said:


> Will Maranez come out with a smaller version Bangla?


Yes. A few months away.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roadie (Feb 5, 2009)

skxbond said:


> Will Maranez come out with a smaller version Bangla?


Yes, although I did hear this third hand. Why not contact them and ask?


----------



## roadie (Feb 5, 2009)

WOW! Check this out. I just found this! Maranez Bangla modification - YouTube


----------



## Echizen (Dec 3, 2006)

roadie said:


> Yes, although I did hear this third hand. Why not contact them and ask?


I contacted them a few weeks back, and I was told by Sara that they were working on a smaller edition, which would be ready in about 4 months!!


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

roadie said:


> WOW! Check this out. I just found this! Maranez Bangla modification - YouTube


Send it to me and I'll beat the helloutta it for you for nothing.


----------



## skxbond (Aug 7, 2013)

Echizen said:


> I contacted them a few weeks back, and I was told by Sara that they were working on a smaller edition, which would be ready in about 4 months!!


Thanks for the info Echizen! guess i will wait to see how the smaller version look like. Current version is alittle too big for my wrist.


----------



## skxbond (Aug 7, 2013)

roadie said:


> WOW! Check this out. I just found this! Maranez Bangla modification - YouTube


Thanks for the share Roadie! this totally looked wicked!!! amazing job!


----------



## uberowen (Nov 30, 2011)

Just so people know, I received an email last night from Maranez that they have more of the green and black California dials in stock. So if you were like me and waiting on that, now is a good time to pull the trigger! Of course now I have to wait for it to ship, but at least I know it's on the way.

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

Thats what I call a mod on steroids!



roadie said:


> WOW! Check this out. I just found this! Maranez Bangla modification - YouTube


----------



## uberowen (Nov 30, 2011)

Well it finally came after a few failed attempts by FedEx to deliver it. It really is so nice in person, can't wait to start seeing the patina develop on this one. 


Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

Well I sold my momentum, so one step closer to owning one of these. I keep scanning watch recon for a ti date. 

How thick are these things again?


----------



## Michael Porter (Nov 16, 2013)

I just got my green Cali brass Bangla today. The watch is SOLID.
Here is my experience with Maranez.
I waited and lurked forever on their website. I spoke with my CFO ( wife ) and the Bangla purchase got the green light.
I go to order, sold out. I emailed Maranez and got an almost immediate response from Sara. She told me she would notify me when back in stock. Got the notification a few days ago, made the purchase. After placing the order, I emailed Sara about possibly getting a certain serial number. Again, almost an immediate reply listing all available serial numbers. I chose my serial number and everything was great. Now here is where it gets awesome. I did all this Monday night at about 830pm Texas time. I received the watch today at 1030am. Now take it shipping was 50 dollars, but two day service from halfway around the world? Awesome! Great communication and fast shipping and an absolute stunning piece for the price point.
Great job Sara and the folks at Maranez.


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

poison said:


> Well I sold my momentum, so one step closer to owning one of these. I keep scanning watch recon for a ti date.
> 
> How thick are these things again?


They're thick. 1.8mm, I'd say.

And, by the way, seems like you're in for a long disappointing hunt: the date version is new, I think.


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

18mm, huh. Maybe I'll wait for the smaller version. UT the date isn't new, it's been out for a whole, I just think most prefer the cali or non-date. I just won't buy another watch without a date, it's my anchor to reality.


----------



## samdwich (Jun 13, 2012)

Hey does anyone knows the size of the smaller Bangla? If not will shoot an email to Sara!


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

Someone here said it was to be 42mm. Wish it would be more like 44mm.


----------



## stretch (Oct 15, 2008)

I emailed Sara a few days ago. She confirmed that it will be 44mm and will be ready in approximately 3 months from now.


----------



## samdwich (Jun 13, 2012)

44mm? Yes I'm in for a Bangla!


----------



## tetia (Nov 24, 2010)

i am in for sure also

Στάλθηκε από το ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 8020D μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

stretch said:


> I emailed Sara a few days ago. She confirmed that it will be 44mm and will be ready in approximately 3 months from now.


That's awesome. 42 would be too dainty for that design. Now, do I wait, or buy a monster?

Will they still have ti in 44mm?


----------



## Docwein (Feb 11, 2006)

I am going to wait for the 44mm, I believe it's a better fit for me.


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

The LE model is pretty sweet. If it had a date window, I'm not sure I could resist.


----------



## DuDro (Jul 13, 2008)

WOW ... I'm glad I stumbled across this thread ... I know what I'm getting next! It's a shame they don't allow local pick-up ...


----------



## dpeter (Sep 8, 2012)

I can't decide what strap I like the best.


----------



## marlowe55 (Aug 12, 2012)

dpeter said:


> I can't decide what strap I like the best.


Tough choice, they both look great.


----------



## nkwatchy (Feb 23, 2011)

A few photos of my Arabic green dial brass, paired with an amazing Dark Green + black thread strap from Greg Stevens Design (no affiliation).


----------



## jc-shock (Jul 6, 2011)

Does anyone know if they have plans to release any other dial options? I love the watch and would like to order a black dialed titanium version but for the life of me I can't decide which to go for because if I'm honest I don't think I'm crazy about either. 

Sent from my arc 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## ref3525 (Sep 4, 2009)

I like both :-!


----------



## DuDro (Jul 13, 2008)

dpeter said:


> I can't decide what strap I like the best.
> View attachment 1437528


The vintage look with minimal stitching has really grown on me recently ... I'm getting some for my Blackbird, Exp2 and 6309 ...


----------



## jc-shock (Jul 6, 2011)

I just completed my payment for a titanium black numbers dial with date. I can't wait. Will post pics when it arrives.


----------



## jc-shock (Jul 6, 2011)

Just a heads up to everyone, I asked Sara(who by the way is awesome to deal with) if I could purchase a brass bezel by itself to go along with my titanium watch and she said that brass bezels can be purchased separately for $40 USD. I'm even more excited about getting this watch now, get the best of both worlds. Did I mention that Sara was awesome to deal with? Great communication which for me really is the key to a good online business. I sure am glad that I stumbled across this thread yesterday , before that I didn't even know that the bangla existed. Gotta love WUS. Thanks everyone.

Sent from my arc 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Everdying (May 4, 2012)

that's good the bezel can be bought seperately.
unfortunately that is not possible for the leather strap


----------



## snpr9696 (Oct 17, 2010)




----------



## CJN (Apr 29, 2010)

Beautiful pictures snpr9696!


----------



## snpr9696 (Oct 17, 2010)

CJN said:


> Beautiful pictures snpr9696!


Thank you Sir


----------



## DuDro (Jul 13, 2008)

Nice leather too!


----------



## dpeter (Sep 8, 2012)

This watch is starting to grow on me. The case gets darker and has some spots\fingerprints after some weeks. It looks nice and don't have to be so careful or conscious of it like a polished 7750 chrono.

For some strange reason the big case and a nh35 movement relaxes me, not afraid of putting a dent or scratch on it.


----------



## chirs1211 (Sep 29, 2009)

Have to say these are growing on me, though i'll probably wait for the 44mm, more my size 

Chris


----------



## katiedaddy (Mar 25, 2009)

Amazing looking watch, but I am afraid buying this watch will only my make itch for ennebi even more itchy..


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

katiedaddy said:


> Amazing looking watch, but I am afraid buying this watch will only my make itch for ennebi even more itchy..


You're itchy anyway, so why not scratch a bit?


----------



## jc-shock (Jul 6, 2011)

WOW!!! You guys weren't kidding, fastest shipping ever!!! I got the email telling me it had been shipped late monday/early tuesday and it arrived just over an hour ago at around 10:30am wednesday, unbelievable.

So when deciding what version to go for I came across a few pics of the ti black Arabic dial with date that were on what looked like a black suede with white stitching strap and I thought to myself "I wish it came with that instead of the brown", well to my surprise it did. Very happy with this watch, it does not disappoint. Here's a quick pic of the watch with everything it came with including the extra brass buckle that I paid an extra $40 for.








Cheers,
Jay

Edit: I just wanted to add that the cuda rubber strap might not be quite as soft as an isofrane but the keepers are much easier to work with imho.


----------



## roadie (Feb 5, 2009)

jc-shock said:


> WOW!!! You guys weren't kidding, fastest shipping ever!!! I got the email telling me it had been shipped late monday/early tuesday and it arrived just over an hour ago at around 10:30am wednesday, unbelievable.
> 
> So when deciding what version to go for I came across a few pics of the ti black Arabic dial with date that were on what looked like a black suede with white stitching strap and I thought to myself "I wish it came with that instead of the brown", well to my surprise it did. Very happy with this watch, it does not disappoint. Here's a quick pic of the watch with everything it came with including the extra brass buckle that I paid an extra $40 for.


Well done and congrats Jay! I'm always amazed at some of the speedy deliveries that we see here. I work in the airline industry at YVR and I don't think we could get passengers around any faster than that!
Lucky too that you were able to get a separate bezel. I know guys that had to buy 2 watches to do the swap!

Also, I've noticed that we've got a lot of Canadian Bangla fans here, in particular quite a few B.C.ers.
Cheers and wear it well!


----------



## martinz (Feb 13, 2012)

my bangla with new old strap


----------



## DuDro (Jul 13, 2008)

martinz said:


> my bangla with new old strap


Looks like someone is lusting after some Ennebis ... I hope the Bangla satisfies the urge for the short term ...


----------



## martinz (Feb 13, 2012)

DuDro said:


> Looks like someone is lusting after some Ennebis ... I hope the Bangla satisfies the urge for the short term ...


you got me.. 
but I am pretty sure Bangla is my daily beater right now


----------



## SD350 (Jul 22, 2012)

jc-shock said:


> Just a heads up to everyone, I asked Sara(who by the way is awesome to deal with) if I could purchase a brass bezel by itself to go along with my titanium watch and she said that brass bezels can be purchased separately for $40 USD. I'm even more excited about getting this watch now, get the best of both worlds. Did I mention that Sara was awesome to deal with? Great communication which for me really is the key to a good online business. I sure am glad that I stumbled across this thread yesterday , before that I didn't even know that the bangla existed. Gotta love WUS. Thanks everyone.
> 
> Sent from my arc 7 using Tapatalk


Great call on the extra brass bezel and buckle... I may have to look into that myself.


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Mine is still dead accurate (I set the time Saturday evening and it's gained 4 seconds since then), and starting to develop a nice patina (totally natural). As I've change the CUDA for the leather strap, I did a few photos...



















on the wrist...









and in the dark


----------



## jc-shock (Jul 6, 2011)

roadie said:


> Well done and congrats Jay! I'm always amazed at some of the speedy deliveries that we see here. I work in the airline industry at YVR and I don't think we could get passengers around any faster than that!
> Lucky too that you were able to get a separate bezel. I know guys that had to buy 2 watches to do the swap!
> 
> Also, I've noticed that we've got a lot of Canadian Bangla fans here, in particular quite a few B.C.ers.
> Cheers and wear it well!


I suggested to Sara that they put the option to purchase bezels separately on the website but she said that they dont have very many so theres no real point.
I also asked her about the dlc version and she said it should be released this month, she also said that in the future all versions of the watch will come with the same colored leather strap regardless of dial color but that they would be of a better quality. She didn't say what that color would be though.


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

Can one of you ask Sara if the 44mm will come in ti?


----------



## Pinkelle21 (Oct 16, 2013)

Can't wait for the 44mm it looks like such a fantastic watch! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SANIZIP (Mar 12, 2014)

Hi all been watching this thread for a while now with my mouth drooling and slowly watching the the brass Banglas stock dwindling.Pulled the trigger on a green numbered brass this morning looked like the last one.Now the waiting game, why don't i ever buy watch on a Monday.


----------



## Hicksmat (Feb 19, 2014)

Where does this watch ship from? Thanks. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bigwatch13 (Aug 13, 2008)

HongKong


----------



## sithmar (Jan 26, 2012)

I just placed my order hopefully ....


----------



## jc-shock (Jul 6, 2011)

Hicksmat said:


> Where does this watch ship from? Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk





bigwatch13 said:


> HongKong


I'm pretty sure it comes from Thailand.


----------



## Zarith (Nov 5, 2007)

jc-shock said:


> I'm pretty sure it comes from Thailand.


No. They are shipped from the factory in Hong Kong.

Sent from my C2105 using Tapatalk


----------



## SANIZIP (Mar 12, 2014)

Agree my FedEx tracking quotes Tsuen Wan HK as the collection point.


Zarith said:


> No. They are shipped from the factory in Hong Kong.
> 
> Sent from my C2105 using Tapatalk


----------



## DuDro (Jul 13, 2008)

Zarith said:


> No. They are shipped from the factory in Hong Kong.
> 
> Sent from my C2105 using Tapatalk


I'm in HK and asked if I could pick up locally ... They declined but would offer a shipping discount for local deliveries.


----------



## ka001 (Mar 2, 2014)

Just went for a swim yesterday with my Titanium Bangla on and the Lume from the dial fell out. Anybody else experience this? Contacted Maranez and they offered to fix this. Not happy about the Lume falling out but impressed that Sara responded right away. So as soon as my bronze bezel arrives - I am send the titanium one in for a Lume service. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ka001 (Mar 2, 2014)

On a different topic, I inquired about their next batch of Layans and they will arrive in 6 weeks. California dials and same colours from the last batch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

ka001 said:


> Just went for a swim yesterday with my Titanium Bangla on and the Lume from the dial fell out. Anybody else experience this? Contacted Maranez and they offered to fix this. Not happy about the Lume falling out but impressed that Sara responded right away. So as soon as my bronze bezel arrives - I am send the titanium one in for a Lume service.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lume from the dial, or bezel?


----------



## ka001 (Mar 2, 2014)

Bezel. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DuDro (Jul 13, 2008)

ka001 said:


> Bezel.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This makes more sense ... I'm glad that the company will be sorting this out for you!


----------



## jc-shock (Jul 6, 2011)

Zarith said:


> No. They are shipped from the factory in Hong Kong.
> 
> Sent from my C2105 using Tapatalk


Ya I just found the packaging in came in and it definitely says Hong Kong. Not sure why I thought Thailand. Must have been because when I went to pay for the watch Thailand was the default country in the check out.


----------



## ka001 (Mar 2, 2014)

I had some free time on Sunday and was successful in waterproofing the the leather straps that come with the Banglas.

Step 1. Buy mink oil
Step 2. Liberally coat the straps with mink oil. 
Step 3. Use a blow dryer and blow dry until the mink oil becomes liquid and absorbs into the strap.
Step 4. Repeat 3-4 times
The strap will become darker as it becomes impregnated with oil. By following this process the strap will become water resistant. The strap will also gain a rich dark brown patina. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

ka001 said:


> Bezel.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh, ok. Not impossible for any make of watch.


----------



## Legno (Jan 13, 2013)

Hi, I'm sorry to hear this. For this, did you have to pay to send the watch back, or will they pay for shipping both ways?



ka001 said:


> Just went for a swim yesterday with my Titanium Bangla on and the Lume from the dial fell out. Anybody else experience this? Contacted Maranez and they offered to fix this. Not happy about the Lume falling out but impressed that Sara responded right away. So as soon as my bronze bezel arrives - I am send the titanium one in for a Lume service.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ka001 (Mar 2, 2014)

I assume I will pay for the postage to send the bezel to HK and then they will pay for the return. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

reasonable assumption unless they told you otherwise


ka001 said:


> I assume I will pay for the postage to send the bezel to HK and then they will pay for the return.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrDagon007 (Sep 24, 2012)

jc-shock said:


> Ya I just found the packaging in came in and it definitely says Hong Kong. Not sure why I thought Thailand. Must have been because when I went to pay for the watch Thailand was the default country in the check out.


Maranez is a Thai brand and the Bangla is assembled in Hong Kong, from looking at the rubber strap and the packaging cilinder I think that Maranez uses the same Hong Kong OEM as Armida whose A1 has the exact same strap and packaging ciliinder.


----------



## amphibic (Mar 25, 2012)

I really want to know the smell of the brass case 
Is it smell like old coins?
Or has it more mild smell?


----------



## SANIZIP (Mar 12, 2014)

I am very happy with mine


----------



## DuDro (Jul 13, 2008)

SANIZIP said:


> I am very happy with mine
> View attachment 1453034


Nice strap! I'm really torn on whether to get one now or wait for the smaller version ...


----------



## ka001 (Mar 2, 2014)

Does anyone know what after market products dials and hands will work on the Bangla. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

No strong scent and I'm pretty sensitive. 


amphibic said:


> I really want to know the smell of the brass case
> Is it smell like old coins?
> Or has it more mild smell?


----------



## Everdying (May 4, 2012)

ka001 said:


> Does anyone know what after market products dials and hands will work on the Bangla.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


since it uses a seiko movement, basically anything made for seiko modding will work for the hands, but not the dial as that is not a common seiko size.


----------



## ka001 (Mar 2, 2014)

Pics with titanium and brass dial gives the watch some personality.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DuDro (Jul 13, 2008)

ka001 said:


> Pics with titanium and brass dial gives the watch some personality.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice mod ... Is that natural patina? If not, how did you treat he bezel?


----------



## jumpstat (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi all,
Received my first brass watch the Bangla Cali black from my brother and all I can say is that this diver is very solid, clean lines, comfortable, nice lumes and I like the way it came in a package. BTW mine is #0917 and here is a lume shot.


----------



## ka001 (Mar 2, 2014)

DuDro said:


> Nice mod ... Is that natural patina? If not, how did you treat he bezel?


Just a natural patina. Just humidity in the air.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jc-shock (Jul 6, 2011)

SANIZIP said:


> I am very happy with mine
> View attachment 1453034


I really like this strap, can I ask where you got it?

Sent from my arc 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## snpr9696 (Oct 17, 2010)

The one above isn't mine but I do them


----------



## jc-shock (Jul 6, 2011)

snpr9696 said:


> The one above isn't mine but I do them


Do you sell them? They really are great looking straps.


----------



## martinz (Feb 13, 2012)

bangla with canvas


----------



## snpr9696 (Oct 17, 2010)

jc-shock said:


> Do you sell them? They really are great looking straps.


Yes Sir


----------



## e-mishka (Aug 25, 2009)

quite like looks of this watch, thinking about getting brass version. is it possible to have crown at 9 oclock?


----------



## e-mishka (Aug 25, 2009)

Ah hell with it. Just ordered brass cali dial in black ))


----------



## Rock44 (Dec 13, 2013)

Ordered a brass/green cali last night, been looking for a PAM'ish watch and this one looks awesome! Got a C&B strap coming as well, can't wait. Already have shipping notice from Maranez, watch should be here tomorrow!


----------



## ka001 (Mar 2, 2014)

My wife has been complaining that hear watch was starting to smell like a nasty pile of dirty pennies. So I picked up a tube of Autosol and polished some bling back to her watch.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rock44 (Dec 13, 2013)

Watch showed up this morning, amazing shipping and amazing watch! Wasn't expecting much from the leather strap based on what I read here but I think it's quite good. Got a Crown & Buckle buffalo strap coming Monday, should look really good.


----------



## e-mishka (Aug 25, 2009)

Just Got mine as well


----------



## sciumbasci (Jan 30, 2013)

I wish they made a sterile dial version :-(


----------



## ka001 (Mar 2, 2014)

Polished my hybrid mod. Happy with the result









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sciumbasci (Jan 30, 2013)

I can't seem to decide between Brass and Titanium.
Has someone managed to develop a nice patina yet?


----------



## ka001 (Mar 2, 2014)

It will patina nicely in a month based on regular air humidity. You can also force it. Here is a good reference for patinas http://www.sciencecompany.com/Patina-Formulas-for-Brass-Bronze-and-Copper-W160.aspx#28. My next "project" is to pick up another one and try to get this effect.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chirs1211 (Sep 29, 2009)

Does anyone know if, when the 44mm come out, they will be in brass and Ti?

Cheers
Chris


----------



## jc-shock (Jul 6, 2011)

chirs1211 said:


> Does anyone know if, when the 44mm come out, they will be in brass and Ti?
> 
> Cheers
> Chris


I don't know for sure but I think its safe to assume that they will be made in both metals.


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

Nice patina looks like some salvage from a pirate ship. 


ka001 said:


> It will patina nicely in a month based on regular air humidity. You can also force it. Here is a good reference for patinas Patina Formulas for Brass, Bronze and Copper. My next "project" is to pick up another one and try to get this effect.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GunWale (Oct 19, 2007)

Has anyone modded this one by cutting off the three bezel flanges? It's the only thing that has kept me from ordering. It is no doubt there for the homage, but to me at the 12 position it looks like it has ears - which would slowly drive me into madness.


----------



## ka001 (Mar 2, 2014)

You can't cut them off entirely it would mess up the small screws


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cw_mi (Jun 15, 2011)

Just finished going thru all 52 pages... started Saturday morning. Made it to about 25 and pulled the trigger on a brass, blue Cali dial. Been staring at my email all day waiting for a update ! Can't wait to get it.


----------



## e-mishka (Aug 25, 2009)

I want to see what kind of patina you guys have, forced or natural. Please share your methods as well


----------



## martinz (Feb 13, 2012)




----------



## CJN (Apr 29, 2010)

martinz said:


>


Man, what a beautiful view! This is worth a bump! I want summer now!!!!


----------



## vootzilla (Jun 26, 2009)

I've worn this during my trip to Santorini... Ti Bangla with Brass bezel.


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

Nice setting, the bangla looks right at home.


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Wow ! Look what I just saw .....








Pic borrowed from another site.

The DLC version has arrived ! Looks awesome .....

Regards,


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

That's ti?


----------



## jc-shock (Jul 6, 2011)

phlabrooy said:


> Wow ! Look what I just saw .....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just when I thought I could slow down my spending. I don't see these on the website, do u know when they are available for order?

Sent from my arc 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## jc-shock (Jul 6, 2011)

poison said:


> That's ti?


Yes, the dlc bangla's are titanium.

Sent from my arc 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

great addition to the line up guessing dlc is 47mm as well?


----------



## jc-shock (Jul 6, 2011)

primerak said:


> great addition to the line up guessing dlc is 47mm as well?


Ya they will be but I would think that when the 44mm's come out they should be available in all 3 versions.

Sent from my arc 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## skxbond (Aug 7, 2013)

any specific relase date of the 44mm bangla?


----------



## jeremydw (Sep 26, 2009)

Late to party, but loving it.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

Can someone post a side pic on the wrist for height purposes?


----------



## jc-shock (Jul 6, 2011)

poison said:


> Can someone post a side pic on the wrist for height purposes?


Give me a few minutes and I'll do that for you.


----------



## Everdying (May 4, 2012)

poison said:


> Can someone post a side pic on the wrist for height purposes?


arent there pics in this thread that show that?
anyway this is on my 7" wrist.


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

Everdying said:


> arent there pics in this thread that show that?
> anyway this is on my 7" wrist.


Yeah, yours, somewhere in the previous 54 pages... Man that thing is beasty. Thanks for posting.


----------



## jc-shock (Jul 6, 2011)

Here you go, a couple quick an dirties. She definitely sits high, I would have preferred it if the lug holes were placed 1 or 2 mm higher but overall I'm still happy with it and will likely pick up the dlc version. 














It's probably worth mentioning that I thought it appeared to sit a little higher when it was on the rubber. I think it has something to do with the way the rubber strap tapers down to 22mm. It also may have something to do with the buckles, the thumbnail buckle on the cuda rubber strap seems a little small where as the giant submarine pre-V buckle seems to balance everything out imo.


----------



## Everdying (May 4, 2012)

poison said:


> Yeah, yours, somewhere in the previous 54 pages... Man that thing is beasty. Thanks for posting.


yea its a beast.
i recently flipped it, and now waiting for the 44mm to be released.


----------



## Ixor (Oct 23, 2012)

maranez bangla dlc out now !!!!


----------



## Aydrian (Oct 18, 2013)

Thanks a million! Just emailed Sara to confirm if the dimensions of the Bangla DLC is the same as the titanium version. If so, I might order one as I already have the brass Bangla and mix - match the bezel. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## jc-shock (Jul 6, 2011)

Aydrian said:


> Thanks a million! Just emailed Sara to confirm if the dimensions of the Bangla DLC is the same as the titanium version. If so, I might order one as I already have the brass Bangla and mix - match the bezel.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


The dimensions are exactly the same, order away.

Sent from my arc 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aydrian (Oct 18, 2013)

jc-shock said:


> The dimensions are exactly the same, order away.
> 
> Sent from my arc 7 using Tapatalk


Thanks a million Bro! 
My next dream watch would be Racha that is bigger than 44mm. Hopefully 47mm?


Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## jc-shock (Jul 6, 2011)

Aydrian said:


> Thanks a million Bro!
> My next dream watch would be Racha that is bigger than 44mm. Hopefully 47mm?
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


No worries, my next dream watch will become a reality on monday. The ancon x-35 concept














I can't wait. I bet if you order your dlc bangla now you will probably get it monday as well. Maranez has the fastest shipping ever.


----------



## Aydrian (Oct 18, 2013)

jc-shock said:


> No worries, my next dream watch will become a reality on monday. The ancon x-35 concept
> View attachment 1470015
> 
> View attachment 1470016
> ...


Ancon x35 is also one of my dream watch, cos I am a fan of LW watches and Ancon offers a bigger case (yes, I also a fan of big watches). Might hit down to Gnomonplus retail outlet in Singapore to check out the actual watch.

You ordered your Ancon already?

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## jc-shock (Jul 6, 2011)

Aydrian said:


> Ancon x35 is also one of my dream watch, cos I am a fan of LW watches and Ancon offers a bigger case (yes, I also a fan of big watches). Might hit down to Gnomonplus retail outlet in Singapore to check out the actual watch.
> 
> You ordered your Ancon already?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


Ya ordered it from gnomonplus, ups tracking says it will be here monday. They are going fast it seems. I was gonna order the gray and green version if I was happy with the black and blue when it showed up but they are already sold out on both gnomon and ancons websites. Gnomonplus charged me $629 USD shipped so if you do go down there and pick one up, make sure to ask for the 10% off promo deal or it will probably end up being $699 USD.

Sent from my arc 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Everdying (May 4, 2012)

jc-shock said:


> No worries, my next dream watch will become a reality on monday. The ancon x-35 concept
> View attachment 1470015
> 
> View attachment 1470016
> ...


that looks like they took a sevenfriday and stuffed it into a round case


----------



## jc-shock (Jul 6, 2011)

Everdying said:


> that looks like they took a sevenfriday and stuffed it into a round case


Ya that's about it, they fixed all the stuff I didn't like about the sevenfriday, those things mainly being the case shape and they gave it 2 sapphire crystals as opposed to 1 mineral. Top that off with a Linde Werdelin style bezel and a Richard Mille style rubber strap and at least for me it's a winner. I would have paid sevenfriday money for mine but they decided to cut the price in half so for me this was a no brainer. I just wish I didn't snooze on the gray and green version.

Sent from my arc 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aydrian (Oct 18, 2013)

jc-shock said:


> Ya ordered it from gnomonplus, ups tracking says it will be here monday. They are going fast it seems. I was gonna order the gray and green version if I was happy with the black and blue when it showed up but they are already sold out on both gnomon and ancons websites. Gnomonplus charged me $629 USD shipped so if you do go down there and pick one up, make sure to ask for the 10% off promo deal or it will probably end up being $699 USD.
> 
> Sent from my arc 7 using Tapatalk


Thanks for the heads up and will be eagerly awaiting for photos of your Ancon X35! 


Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## jc-shock (Jul 6, 2011)

Aydrian said:


> Thanks for the heads up and will be eagerly awaiting for photos of your Ancon X35!
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


I don't wanna hijack this thread anymore than I already have so instead of me posting pictures in this thread, here is a link to the thread I started regarding the Ancon x-35 concept. 
https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/anyone-pre-ordered-new-ancon-x-35-concept-1018053.html
I'll post pics there and I'm sure I won't be the only one to do so.

Sent from my arc 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## cw_mi (Jun 15, 2011)

got my Bangla earlier this week...spent a couple of days playing around with creating a patina, I think it turned out good. I also think the strap is a great match.





 
sent from handheld gizmo


----------



## e-mishka (Aug 25, 2009)

cw_mi said:


> got my Bangla earlier this week...spent a couple of days playing around with creating a patina, I think it turned out good. I also think the strap is a great match.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great.
Now I wish I ordered blue dial instead of black


----------



## Aydrian (Oct 18, 2013)

cw_mi said:


> got my Bangla earlier this week...spent a couple of days playing around with creating a patina, I think it turned out good. I also think the strap is a great match.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good! It's a brass Bangala, right? Also, can share where did you purchase the strap?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

Instant vintage well done.


----------



## Aydrian (Oct 18, 2013)

jc-shock said:


> Ya ordered it from gnomonplus, ups tracking says it will be here monday. They are going fast it seems. I was gonna order the gray and green version if I was happy with the black and blue when it showed up but they are already sold out on both gnomon and ancons websites. Gnomonplus charged me $629 USD shipped so if you do go down there and pick one up, make sure to ask for the 10% off promo deal or it will probably end up being $699 USD.
> 
> Sent from my arc 7 using Tapatalk


Yo Bro, the LW temptation was too strong and I bought the x35 (blue) instead. Will most probably buy the Maranez Bangla in my next pay day. Will be posting pictures when the watch arrive!

Now time to start looking for customised straps for the watch....

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## jc-shock (Jul 6, 2011)

Aydrian said:


> Yo Bro, the LW temptation was too strong and I bought the x35 (blue) instead. Will most probably buy the Maranez Bangla in my next pay day. Will be posting pictures when the watch arrive!
> 
> Now time to start looking for customised straps for the watch....
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


Nice work, I love my bangla but the x-35 at least for me is just more the kind of watch I've been searching for, unsuccessfully until now I might add.

Sent from my arc 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## cw_mi (Jun 15, 2011)

Yes, it is brass. As far as the strap I picked it up pre-owned in the sales area on this site a couple of years ago. It is my favorite strap an was intended to be used on the Panerai I still haven't purchased yet. It has been on a PAM homage but I think it has found a home here. I don't have any details other than it came from Switzerland. 

sent from handheld gizmo


----------



## Aydrian (Oct 18, 2013)

A quick picture of my Maranez Bangla.









Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## e-mishka (Aug 25, 2009)

Some patina


----------



## chirs1211 (Sep 29, 2009)

A little news from maranez, the 44mm version is only going to be available in brass, no ti or dlc and it will be just as thick as the 47mm at 15.5mm I believe

Chris


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

Sounds like it wouldn't wear much smaller than the 47. Other variants would of been nice as a would a thinner case. 


chirs1211 said:


> A little news from maranez, the 44mm version is only going to be available in brass, no ti or dlc and it will be just as thick as the 47mm at 15.5mm I believe
> 
> Chris


----------



## chirs1211 (Sep 29, 2009)

It was a thinner case I was hoping for, not sure whether just 3mm smaller with no reduction in height is worth it
The 44mm has similar dimensions to my Boschett cave dweller, that is 1mm taller, and wears tall too, the 47mm may be a better option to balance out the height.
Chris


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

The big one is only 15.5mm thick? I thought it was more.


----------



## chirs1211 (Sep 29, 2009)

I agree it looks more, i'm just going by figures on their website


----------



## jc-shock (Jul 6, 2011)

poison said:


> The big one is only 15.5mm thick? I thought it was more.


It's not really the thickness off the watch so much as its the placement of the lug holes. It has down-turned lugs and the holes are placed pretty much as far down as they can be which gives the appearance of a watch that's more like 18-20mm tall IMO.

Sent from my arc 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## snpr9696 (Oct 17, 2010)




----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

I'm surprised there are still some LE's left. Anyone here order one?


----------



## jc-shock (Jul 6, 2011)

Djk949 said:


> I'm surprised there are still some LE's left. Anyone here order one?


What is an "LE" ?


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

Limited edition, silver dial watchfreeks edition. I'd be all over it, but I don't like the minute markings.


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

I like it better than the regular editions but I wish it had the orange hands of the watch it emulates. Of course, I can always swap them out with some of Jake's offerings as it has an NH35


----------



## jc-shock (Jul 6, 2011)

poison said:


> Limited edition, silver dial watchfreeks edition. I'd be all over it, but I don't like the minute markings.


Gotcha, I did see that one actually now that I think of it. I really like the hands especially the red seconds hand and the "L.E" on the bottom half of the dial looks good imo. I don't love the silver dial or the numbers and like you, I can't stand the minute markers.
A dlc California dial with white hour and minute hands and a red seconds hand would be perfect imo.


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

I love silver dial watches, I want a ti watch, and I like the 'ugly' utility aspect of these, but the minute markers drive me nuts. I wish it had the dots.


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

Favor to ask - can anyone measure the length of the hands (from center hole to end tip but it doesn't have to be down to the nanometer)? I like the watch but I'd definitely swap the hands out. Thanks in advance.


----------



## jc-shock (Jul 6, 2011)

Djk949 said:


> Favor to ask - can anyone measure the length of the hands (from center hole to end tip but it doesn't have to be down to the nanometer)? I like the watch but I'd definitely swap the hands out. Thanks in advance.


The minute and seconds hands are roughly 17mm and the hour is about 12mm.

Sent from my arc 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

^ Subtantially larger than Dagaz hands :/


----------



## ka001 (Mar 2, 2014)

Just ordered 2 more Banglas a green dial and a black one yesterday... And in a few weeks the LE version should be here. Anyone else have Bangla addiction?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ka001 (Mar 2, 2014)

Question to anyone who has bought the DLC version, how hard is it. I am a bit apprehensive about buying one of these because I find I am constantly hitting door frames and other things when wearing a Bangla. Concerned the DLC version would show wear and tear right away, chipping, etc...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

ka001 said:


> Just ordered 2 more Banglas a green dial and a black one yesterday... And in a few weeks the LE version should be here. Anyone else have Bangla addiction?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Your only cure is to buy a 32mm plastic Swatch and wear it constantly for 2 weeks.


----------



## jc-shock (Jul 6, 2011)

ka001 said:


> Just ordered 2 more Banglas a green dial and a black one yesterday... And in a few weeks the LE version should be here. Anyone else have Bangla addiction?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ill be getting a dlc California dial to go with my black ti date but I wouldn't call it an addiction, I can stop whenever I want. Honestly I can, I just don't feel like it right now.


----------



## e-mishka (Aug 25, 2009)

What is LE Version?


----------



## jc-shock (Jul 6, 2011)

e-mishka said:


> What is LE Version?


I asked the same question in post #571 and it was answered in #572.


----------



## DuDro (Jul 13, 2008)

I just checked their site and it appears that you can still pay a deposit for a Limited Edition (LE) Bangla ... If that's the case how are you getting your LE in a couple of weeks? I thought shipments for the LE would not happen until all 50 pieces were sold ... Then again, I could be wrong ...



Aydrian said:


> Yo Bro, the LW temptation was too strong and I bought the x35 (blue) instead. Will most probably buy the Maranez Bangla in my next pay day. Will be posting pictures when the watch arrive!
> 
> Now time to start looking for customised straps for the watch....
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

There are 3 left. They will ship at end of May per Sarah.


----------



## e-mishka (Aug 25, 2009)

Ok now I got it. Not too impressed with it though


----------



## jc-shock (Jul 6, 2011)

e-mishka said:


> Ok now I got it. Not too impressed with it though


I'm surprised to hear that. Which version did you get? What are your complaints?


----------



## e-mishka (Aug 25, 2009)

I meant that I understood what is LE version once I found a link on maranez website . Don't really like that dial, but its just me.


----------



## jc-shock (Jul 6, 2011)

e-mishka said:


> I meant that I understood what is LE version once I found a link on maranez website . Don't really like that dial, but its just me.


Gotcha, sorry bout that. It's an impressive watch for the money (in titanium at least) so I was shocked that you weren't impressed. I totally agree, the "L.E." is not impressive. The only improvements imo are the hands and I like having the "L.E" on the bottom half of the dial but that's only because I'm not crazy about sterile dials so any text would be welcomed.


----------



## SD350 (Jul 22, 2012)

I can't wait to see live pictures of the LE and DLC versions. Surprised no one on here has received a DLC yet.

I am super tempted by the DLC Cali... my Cali Ti needs some company.


----------



## SD350 (Jul 22, 2012)

SANIZIP said:


> I am very happy with mine
> View attachment 1453034


I may have missed it, but did anyone say who makes this strap? Good looking piece.


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

SD350 said:


> I can't wait to see live pictures of the LE and DLC versions. Surprised no one on here has received a DLC yet.
> 
> I am super tempted by the DLC Cali... my Cali Ti needs some company.


Check out the FB site Maranez Watches Fans. Plenty of pics of the DLCs and others.

Regards,


----------



## Aydrian (Oct 18, 2013)

SD350 said:


> I may have missed it, but did anyone say who makes this strap? Good looking piece.


I believe is SNPR straps. Can find on Facebook / Maranez website.

I just ordered a similar one, customised to my requirements.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## ka001 (Mar 2, 2014)

LE version is an homage to the Ennebi Fondale Sunburst. See pic









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ka001 (Mar 2, 2014)

The 2 new members of the family have arrived (green & black californians)










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dpeter (Sep 8, 2012)

Now you need the brown one...


----------



## Aydrian (Oct 18, 2013)

I am seriously addicted to Maranez. Just ordered ANOTHER Bangla in DLC. Total no of Maranez watch pieces owned:
01 x Racha 
01 x brass Bangla with additional titanium bezel 
01 x black DLC Bangla (now waiting for arrival). 

And I also just bought an Ancon X35. Micro brand watches are REALLY ADDICTIVE. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## ka001 (Mar 2, 2014)

Already have a brown one. That one is at home. Some guy who posts on a bronze watch blog on FB has over a dozen Baglas. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jc-shock (Jul 6, 2011)

Aydrian said:


> I am seriously addicted to Maranez. Just ordered ANOTHER Bangla in DLC. Total no of Maranez watch pieces owned:
> 01 x Racha
> 01 x brass Bangla with additional titanium bezel
> 01 x black DLC Bangla (now waiting for arrival).
> ...


How do you like the racha? Is it worth almost twice the price?


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

ka001 said:


> Some guy who posts on a bronze watch blog on FB has over a dozen Baglas.


Yeah, saw that.

He has 14 Banglas now, with more to come too !

Regards,


----------



## jc-shock (Jul 6, 2011)

phlabrooy said:


> Yeah, saw that.
> 
> He has 14 Banglas now, with more to come too !
> 
> Regards,


I love a bangla as much as the next guy but there is absolutely no need for 14, that's ridiculous. That's worse than the guys that buy a dozen different micro brand mil-subs instead of getting the real thing, or better yet a dozen micros that don't all look the same. Just my opinion though, to each their own of course.


----------



## ka001 (Mar 2, 2014)

Well taking a logical point of view is no fun. Here is my Bangla family, will add 2 more by end of next month and I should be good for Banglas. They are a heck of a lot cheaper than collecting other brands... I have a small fortune tied up in a Radiomir collection and looking to add a ceramic one in the near future. Is this hobby practical? Absolutely not. The brown one is my wife's. She has only one but probably has 40 or so straps for it. She told me the other day that she is done with Brass watches so may end up putting this into my daily rotation.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aydrian (Oct 18, 2013)

jc-shock said:


> How do you like the racha? Is it worth almost twice the price?


I definitely like the Racha because the design is more timeless compared to Bangla. Also, as I always buy customised watch strap, the lug width of 24mm is a selling point as it is easy to get a 24/24 strap with interesting buckles (Google for Wontancraft buckles, you will not be disappointed).

The only bone I have to pick with the Racha is that I hope it come in bigger sizes instead of 44mm, but that can be easily overlooked.

Is it worth twice the price? I can't compare to a Bangla as a Bangla is really value for money. But if compared to other micro brands, for the extras included (the extra bezel was a very good addition), it is definitely worth its price, as long as I am not too picky that it is not an eta movement.

Definitely something I will keep for long time to come.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## ka001 (Mar 2, 2014)

Racha is phenomenal value, timeless piece. The stainless bezel is a great look


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jc-shock (Jul 6, 2011)

I just went to order a dlc California dial and they are sold out. Not cool!


----------



## Aydrian (Oct 18, 2013)

jc-shock said:


> I just went to order a dlc California dial and they are sold out. Not cool!


Assuming nobody ordered a DLC number dial, should have 2 left.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## jc-shock (Jul 6, 2011)

Aydrian said:


> Assuming nobody ordered a DLC number dial, should have 2 left.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


I already got the titanium numbers dial, I'm not getting the dlc if I cant get the California dial. Any idea if they are gonna get more? I messaged Sara but haven't heard back yet.


----------



## Aydrian (Oct 18, 2013)

jc-shock said:


> I already got the titanium numbers dial, I'm not getting the dlc if I cant get the California dial. Any idea if they are gonna get more? I messaged Sara but haven't heard back yet.


I asked Sara if the stocks are limited and here is her email reply:

" not a limited edition but currently no plan for more,. maybe later this year"

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## jc-shock (Jul 6, 2011)

Aydrian said:


> I asked Sara if the stocks are limited and here is her email reply:
> 
> " not a limited edition but currently no plan for more,. maybe later this year"
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


That's horrible news. if something sells out you should make more, thats just common sense. I really hope they make plans for more soon. Which dlc did you get?


----------



## Aydrian (Oct 18, 2013)

jc-shock said:


> That's horrible news. if something sells out you should make more, thats just common sense. I really hope they make plans for more soon. Which dlc did you get?


I got the DLC number dial. Together with my initially purchased number dial titanium, I have a total of 2 Bangla and 3 bezels for mix and match.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## jc-shock (Jul 6, 2011)

Aydrian said:


> I got the DLC number dial. Together with my initially purchased number dial titanium, I have a total of 2 Bangla and 3 bezels for mix and match.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


I would have the same set up except one titanium numbers date, one dlc Calofornia and one brass bezel. I really hope they get more.


----------



## jc-shock (Jul 6, 2011)

Got a message from Sara, basically stating that she thinks she can get me one. Fingers crossed, I'll post as soon as I know.


----------



## pharmao (Jan 10, 2010)




----------



## dpeter (Sep 8, 2012)




----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

Drool...
(Pic borrowed from watchfreeks site)


----------



## snpr9696 (Oct 17, 2010)

Just got mine


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

Well Dammit. Wish I had ordered, now.


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

poison said:


> Well Dammit. Wish I had ordered, now.


Only 50 made - talk about limited.


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

Yeah, for sure! I didn't like the minute markers in the mock up, but it looks great!


----------



## ka001 (Mar 2, 2014)

Just received the LE yesterday - amazing watch. Here is a pic of the other Bangla that arrived in yesterday's shipment. Glad I picked up the DLC.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## itranslator (Sep 15, 2012)

Been drooling of getting one but the lug to lug is my biggest concern.

Anyone know the l2l for Montres Militaire so I can make a comparison?


----------



## rtripton (Sep 18, 2006)

How did you get this uniform black patina? this is insane - i love it. Did you really buy those chemicals and mix them (from the science company link you referenced)?



ka001 said:


> It will patina nicely in a month based on regular air humidity. You can also force it. Here is a good reference for patinas Patina Formulas for Brass, Bronze and Copper. My next "project" is to pick up another one and try to get this effect.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ka001 (Mar 2, 2014)

Not my watch saw the pic on the net and saved it for reference. I showed this pic to an artist who works with bronze and brass. He said to achieve this effect will require ammonia fuming, light polish to even out patina and then repeat. It's a multi stage process with lots of hand rubbing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leejc_jc (Aug 17, 2010)

Mine just came last night!!!


----------



## torromoto (Apr 9, 2010)

Looks cool indeed...I'm sure there will be some more surprises along the road...


----------



## ka001 (Mar 2, 2014)

Here are 3 Banglas that just arrived a couple days ago. The WF limited Edition, a custom order and a DLC.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pharmao (Jan 10, 2010)

ka001 said:


> Here are 3 Banglas that just arrived a couple days ago. The WF limited Edition, a custom order and a DLC.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:-! 
Titanium with red dial?


----------



## ka001 (Mar 2, 2014)

Yes sir... With silver hands only one of its kind. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

My LE picked up yesterday....


----------



## kasemo (Jun 11, 2011)

Dino7 said:


> My LE picked up yesterday....


Great looking watch,great value also!!!!


----------



## ka001 (Mar 2, 2014)

Here is my complete Bangla collection. I think I am good for now. I would like to see Maranez make a brass with grey dial then I would buy 1 more.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kasemo (Jun 11, 2011)

Been jonesin over a blue dial titantium,great quality for such a low price!
A very nice Ennebi homage!


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

The L.E. looks much better in the metal than the renderings.


----------



## marlowe55 (Aug 12, 2012)

ka001 said:


> Here is my complete Bangla collection. I think I am good for now. I would like to see Maranez make a brass with grey dial then I would buy 1 more.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's jumping into the Bangla pond with both feet. Good for you!!


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

Maranez Bangla polished.


----------



## ref3525 (Sep 4, 2009)

fatehbajwa said:


> Maranez Bangla polished.


18ct solid Gold ? ;-)


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

tool to bling after one polish - versatile.


----------



## MrDagon007 (Sep 24, 2012)

I have regularly been wearing my Bangla (titanium version, cali dial) since it was released, and while I think it is a keeper (even when I will eventually size my collection down from approx 30 to approx 5 watches), I do notice 2 areas that can be improved for a v2:

- it would be good if the minutes railtrack around the dial had slightly different markings every 5 minutes (coulour/line thickness), as the number on the dial is not precise enough.

- the hands look a bit too slender in the massive case. Beefier hands would work well.

- Another point, but really minor so I don't include it as an improvement area, it would be cool to have a more involved engraving illustration at the caseback.

But really, all in all an impressive watch for a very good price. Currently I only wear it on the great rubber strap.


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

Anyone got Sara's email handy? I finally decide to buy one, and ti date is sold out. GAH! Anyone want to sell a ti date?


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

MrDagon007 said:


> I have regularly been wearing my Bangla (titanium version, cali dial) since it was released, and while I think it is a keeper (even when I will eventually size my collection down from approx 30 to approx 5 watches), I do notice 2 areas that can be improved for a v2:
> 
> - it would be good if the minutes railtrack around the dial had slightly different markings every 5 minutes (coulour/line thickness), as the number on the dial is not precise enough.
> 
> ...


I totally relate to that.
In fact I would have said that the only problem of this watch is that the railtrack is uniform and distinguishing the 5s can be a bit of a pain when setting the time.
The hands could be beefed up a bit but I already love them as they are.


----------



## stretch (Oct 15, 2008)

Just use the "Contact Us" link on their website, she's always responded to me promptly from that



poison said:


> Anyone got Sara's email handy? I finally decide to buy one, and ti date is sold out. GAH! Anyone want to sell a ti date?


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

stretch said:


> Just use the "Contact Us" link on their website, she's always responded to me promptly from that


Took a day, but got her. Thanks! Wish I knew someone local, to try one on.


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

I succumb.


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

Man, it's gorgeous, easily feels like it costs 2-3 times as much. It also feels more like 17-17.5mm tall, not 15.5. It's pretty much the same height as the Olivier, but looks much taller, I guess due to the more slab-sided nature. Think it's too tall?


----------



## skxbond (Aug 7, 2013)

Any news on the upcoming 44mm release?


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

skxbond said:


> Any news on the upcoming 44mm release?


I just emailed and asked.


----------



## skxbond (Aug 7, 2013)

please let us know if you got any update! 

Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk


----------



## speedster25 (Apr 22, 2011)

tomorrow pre-sale for a new limited edition Bangla will start, this time it's BRONZE a limited edition for the Bronze Watches facebook page ( www.facebook.com/BronzeWatches )


----------



## ka001 (Mar 2, 2014)

I am in... Totally pumped with the specs!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FE650-TE300 (Feb 27, 2014)

Already pay 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## pharmao (Jan 10, 2010)

Already sold out? :think:


----------



## Mark McK (Aug 18, 2007)

I'm in......cool watch.


----------



## speedster25 (Apr 22, 2011)

There are still some Maranez BWB Speciale Banglas available...


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Looks like only 12 left now ......

Regards,


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Make that only 5 left now ....... !

Going, going, ........

Regards,


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Well, that's it.

All gone !

Regards,


----------



## xzqt (Jan 26, 2013)

Bought the Ti Bangla, love it ! Wrote some review at my blog.
Had asked Sara when they going to make some more brass Bangla, as a friend of mine is truthly impressed with it.
Sara informed that the queue list is long and have to wait (there still possibility !).
Would be interested to own and review one.


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ref3525 (Sep 4, 2009)

fatehbajwa said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


looks like solid gold :-d is it?


----------



## xzqt (Jan 26, 2013)

I have a Ti, now I need a brass want to complete my review.


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

ref3525 said:


> looks like solid gold :-d is it?


Polished it with Olive Oil using a dremel.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MEzz (Jan 22, 2012)

just an fyi the Ti is back in stock as well as the DLC but only 2 left (!). there was 10 left 2 days ago, but I helped whittle down the number


----------



## xzqt (Jan 26, 2013)

Saw that one.
I was hoping there a slot on the Brass model rather.


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

Any idea when the 44 bangla's will be available?


----------



## Docwein (Feb 11, 2006)

I believe end of August or early September.


----------



## xzqt (Jan 26, 2013)

primerak said:


> Any idea when the 44 bangla's will be available?


Whats a 44 bangla's ??


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

xzqt said:


> Whats a 44 bangla's ??


44mm size instead of the 47mm of the original Bangla.


----------



## xzqt (Jan 26, 2013)

Craustin1 said:


> 44mm size instead of the 47mm of the original Bangla.


Ohh... i see. Thanks for the heads- up.


----------



## xzqt (Jan 26, 2013)

Just saw on Maranez site : The next batch Layan and Bangla is estimated to be ready early September.

Me getting ready !


----------



## xzqt (Jan 26, 2013)

The Maranez Bangla Brass is back ! Check out their site.


----------



## cadeallaw (Jun 5, 2014)

so will brass scratch my bronze watch itch? i love the look of them, anyone have any real complaints about brass vs bronze?


----------



## sriracha (May 2, 2014)

xzqt said:


> The Maranez Bangla Brass is back ! Check out their site.


And it's 44mm!


----------



## Everdying (May 4, 2012)

cadeallaw said:


> so will brass scratch my bronze watch itch? i love the look of them, anyone have any real complaints about brass vs bronze?


no it wont scratch the itch, but it'll help temporarily.
i have a few brass ones, but i'm still looking for the right bronze.


----------



## IndustrialAction (Oct 5, 2013)

I'm holding out for the 47mm later this year


----------



## xzqt (Jan 26, 2013)

It will not scratch the itch, but it should relieve the itch !


----------



## chirs1211 (Sep 29, 2009)

I was reluctant with the size of the 47mm, so was interested in the 44mm but seeing as they are the same thickness the 47mm may well be better proportioned.

Chris


----------



## chirs1211 (Sep 29, 2009)

cadeallaw said:


> so will brass scratch my bronze watch itch? i love the look of them, anyone have any real complaints about brass vs bronze?


It may delay it, but no it won't completely scratch the itch. My very limit experience on this is this.
I like you wanted to try the bronze thing, but didn't really want to spend the capital to do it. As i'm not particularly a gold colour fan the cost of most bronze watches made me hesitant.
Anyway along comes an extremely good deal on a reconditioned Magrette Brass, virtually brand new, so i jumped on it. That did me fine for a couple of years until Makara and Zelos decided to issue full bronze watches for really good prices, so in went the pre-orders. 
Bronze i found on these is a totally different colour, brass more yellow tint, bronze more orange tint.
Today i have 2 brass 2 bronze and i will say here, in my climate at least, the bronze obtains patina a hell of a lot faster than the brass does. Though i have seen pics of brass watches with more patina after a month than mine has after 2 years, so climate and usage seem to be critical to that.
Makara's bronze Sea Turtle is out for preorder soon @$295. The Maranez is $349 so you could get both for less than the cost of most micro brands bronze offerings.
Just a thought.
Either would be easily flipped if not for you.
Hope this ramble helps

Chris


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

chirs1211 said:


> I was reluctant with the size of the 47mm, so was interested in the 44mm but seeing as they are the same thickness the 47mm may well be better proportioned.
> 
> Chris


I can easily handle 47mm watches, but the non-crown side of the Bangla just kills it. Its a completely vertical Cliffs, and because there's zero character lines or anything on that side, it makes it look massive. I couldn't believe it's 15mm tall. My 18mm tall ocean7 looked shorter, and my Olivier, even at the same height, looks much much shorter, because it has a few kicks and bends in the side. I showed the Bangla to a few people, along side my Olivier, and they couldn't believe how different the same size could look.

No way would I buy the 44mm Bangla at the current height.


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)

Any rumors of a 44mm DLC model?


----------



## xzqt (Jan 26, 2013)

I have the 47mm Ti model. Have just purchase the 44mm brass.
Will do a review on 44mm vs 47mm once it arrive.


----------



## S.Nair (Jan 17, 2014)

And the best part is its in 44 MM , think this will get sold out in a flash.


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

I think the 44mm will only come in brass, based on what I understood from Sara earlier.

Would love to see a side-by-side comparo of the 47mm and the 44mm. Should be interesting as the 44mm is the same thickness as the 47mm.

Wouldn't mind getting a 44mm, but am now awaiting delivery of the Bronze BWB Speciale.

Regards,


----------



## Apa13 (May 6, 2012)

Is bangla got the same dial, hands at Layan? I thing about Bangla, but i have Layan...


----------



## chirs1211 (Sep 29, 2009)

Yep 44mm is only going to be in brass according to an email i received a while ago

Chris


----------



## trassher (Jan 20, 2014)

Guys any information about the 47mm Bangla? In this new production period Maranez only make them with 44mm diameter?


----------



## FMICH (Mar 2, 2012)

trassher said:


> Guys any information about the 47mm Bangla? In this new production period Maranez only make them with 44mm diameter?


Sara told me via email that a bronze 47mm will be available in 2 weeks.
And more 47mm brass in 4 months.


----------



## itranslator (Sep 15, 2012)

FMICH said:


> Sara told me via email that a bronze 47mm will be available in 2 weeks.
> And more 47mm brass in 4 months.


Bronze? Woah

Sorry for the typos..am using auto correction.


----------



## trassher (Jan 20, 2014)

Good news, thanks!


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

FMICH said:


> Sara told me via email that a bronze 47mm will be available in 2 weeks.
> And more 47mm brass in 4 months.


I believe that 47mm Bronze you are refering to, is actually the Limited Edition (50 units) BWB Speciale 1000m Bangla, which is due end of September. These are all sold out.

The other normal Brass Banglas should be available end of this year, or early next, from what I was given to understand.

Regards,


----------



## Everdying (May 4, 2012)

dissapointed, just got news that there are no plans for a 44mm arabic dial.


----------



## xzqt (Jan 26, 2013)

OK guys, Its here !

I am posting some pic comparing the 47mm and the 44mm Bangla below. You can read more details in my blog.

New addition : 44mm Maranez Bangla Brass | seikoparts


----------



## xzqt (Jan 26, 2013)




----------



## xzqt (Jan 26, 2013)




----------



## xzqt (Jan 26, 2013)

Compulsory lume shot 



Wrist shot


----------



## Everdying (May 4, 2012)

interesting.
you mention the bezel on the 44mm is smaller, but in the comparison pics it looks wider?


----------



## xzqt (Jan 26, 2013)

Everdying said:


> interesting.
> you mention the bezel on the 44mm is smaller, but in the comparison pics it looks wider?


Its probably the camera angle.
Read my blog for my pic.


----------



## xzqt (Jan 26, 2013)

This pic probably shows the size diff better.


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Thanks for posting with the comparison pics.

Very interesting. The difference in size is very subtle, not as much as I thought it would be. Cute, actually .....

A pity there is only the brass, and only the Cali dial, as someone mentioned.

Regards,


----------



## Everdying (May 4, 2012)

xzqt said:


> Its probably the camera angle.
> Read my blog for my pic.


yes already seen the blog.
sorry but i meant the actual width / thickness of the bezel as viewed from top, not the diameter...that one obviously is smaller.
the 44mm still looks marginally wider from the pics 

i also now just noticed they both use hands of the same length.
and it just reminded me why i didnt like my 47mm bangla cali...
the railroad minute markers are still all the same thickness, rather than having every 5 mins being slightly thicker...like as on the arabic dial.


----------



## xzqt (Jan 26, 2013)

phlabrooy said:


> Thanks for posting with the comparison pics.
> 
> Very interesting. The difference in size is very subtle, not as much as I thought it would be. Cute, actually .....
> 
> ...


"subtle" yeah..... thats the word ! Thanks.


----------



## xzqt (Jan 26, 2013)

Wearing it today :


----------



## jynl (Apr 1, 2013)

Wearing mine too...Amazing build...


----------



## Beetho (Feb 5, 2014)

Just got the beast. Spectacular.


----------



## pharmao (Jan 10, 2010)

Beetho said:


> Just got the beast. Spectacular.
> 
> View attachment 1633966


I like it :-!


----------



## S.Nair (Jan 17, 2014)

This thread has fallen silent...guys some wrist shots please...


----------



## xzqt (Jan 26, 2013)

The 44mm Bangla is available again. 

Those who didnt manage to buy one earlier, go grab them at the site.


----------



## kingsing84 (Mar 11, 2014)

xzqt said:


> The 44mm Bangla is available again.
> 
> Those who didnt manage to buy one earlier, go grab them at the site.


i just bought the green dial!


----------



## TysonJones (Aug 23, 2011)

Just bought the green dial myself. Any suggestions on the best color strap for this would be?


----------



## IndustrialAction (Oct 5, 2013)

I'm holding out for the 47mm. Now they just need to offer them in bronze. I love the BWB version but as a true lefty, that crown would be too much for me


----------



## jynl (Apr 1, 2013)

2 weeks old and already some natural patina


----------



## staiiff (Feb 23, 2012)

IndustrialAction said:


> I'm holding out for the 47mm. Now they just need to offer them in bronze. I love the BWB version but as a true lefty, that crown would be too much for me


I hope it will come in Titanium...


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Do you guys find the crown or crown guard uncomfortable? digs into back of your hand?


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

I found it extreme comfortable, despite the ludicrous appearance. I want to be able to wear one so bad, but it's just too much for my tastes.


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

AVS_Racing said:


> Do you guys find the crown or crown guard uncomfortable? digs into back of your hand?


No, not at all.

Inspite of the crown and crown guards being large and quite prominent, since getting it back from the factory, I have been wearing my Bangla for 40 days straight, 24/7. No problems.

Regards,


----------



## Beetho (Feb 5, 2014)

Spectacular watch, I wear it for 20 days and I'm fascinated. It's very confortable, despite its size.
I love my Bangla 44 cali black dial!


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Anyone want to sell their Bangla?


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

AVS_Racing said:


> Anyone want to sell their Bangla?


Yeah, Maranez does sell their Bangla... And, lucky you, they've got more than one, in more that one single colour!


----------



## Thuggee (May 18, 2012)

I recently acquired a 44mm green dial I felt it needed a fun strap and buckle to go with it just need a bit more patina on the watch now to match the buckle cheers









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Fantastic combo!
Where did you get that strap and buckle, they rox!


----------



## Thuggee (May 18, 2012)

Pakz said:


> Fantastic combo!
> Where did you get that strap and buckle, they rox!


Ebay do a search for the seller

 emmy93-2013

took about 2 weeks from Vietnam to Australia for the strap and buckle to arrive (arrived yesterday)


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Thuggee said:


> Ebay do a search for the seller
> 
> emmy93-2013
> 
> took about 2 weeks from Vietnam to Australia for the strap and buckle to arrive (arrived yesterday)


Thanks!! Will keep an eye on that one.


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Got an e mail from Sara saying that she will be sending out the final invoices for the Bronze Bangla BWB LE pieces this week.

Looking forward to that.

Regards,


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Got my Bangla (47mm) out to keep me company while waiting on the new Layan... ;-)


----------



## TysonJones (Aug 23, 2011)

Recieved my Bangla 44 yesterday and loving it. Put it on one of my custom cherry celdy straps for now. Waiting on my Layan to come in, ordered it at the same time so not sure why it's taking so long to even ship (stone dial)


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

TysonJones said:


> Recieved my Bangla 44 yesterday and loving it. Put it on one of my custom cherry celdy straps for now. Waiting on my Layan to come in, ordered it at the same time so _not sure why it's taking so long to even ship_ (stone dial)


They can't ship the new Layans (stone dials) until they have received the leather straps that are to be included in the package, can they? And apparently, they're still waiting for those straps to arrive. That's what the Layan page says in big bold red...

Apparently the Bangla have the same problem, still you got yours. So they might still have had some straps in stock, shipped what they could and now wait?

Anyone with more precise and up-to-date info?


----------



## TysonJones (Aug 23, 2011)

Well the bangla said the same thing and I ordered them 1 day apart, and I got the bangla in yesterday as it was shipped monday at sometime. Extremely fast shipping. Just dont know why the layan straps etc arent in yet, i figured they'd all come in at the same time. Ive sent sara a few emails but have yet to here back from her on the Layan issue.


----------



## TysonJones (Aug 23, 2011)

Pakz said:


> They can't ship the new Layans (stone dials) until they have received the leather straps that are to be included in the package, can they? And apparently, they're still waiting for those straps to arrive. That's what the Layan page says in big bold red...
> 
> Apparently the Bangla have the same problem, still you got yours. So they might still have had some straps in stock, shipped what they could and now wait?
> 
> Anyone with more precise and up-to-date info?


Sara finally got back to me and said that the layan straps were still in customs as of thursday but hoped to recieve them today. So we'll see.


----------



## TysonJones (Aug 23, 2011)

Few more pics of the bangla 44 green cali dial from yesterday. Changed to a clockworksenergy military green nato for these pics:


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

TysonJones said:


> Sara finally got back to me and said that the layan straps were still in customs as of thursday but hoped to recieve them today. So we'll see.


That would be great news!
I've sent her a message too, but that was this morning so no replies yet.

In the mean time, I'm wearing my Bangla (god, that 4R36 is really keeping good time -after I regulated it myself, it wasn't great out of the box- it's at -2s after three days!)


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Got a mail from Sara.
The straps are still in the customs and she expects them to be available Monday...


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

I'm finally part of the club, I got my 44mm Bangla today and so far the LUME is Excellent and out of the few micro brand watches I have this by far has the best lume. It's at least on par with my monsters. 

BTW I'm just wearing the watch with the Cuda strap right now, anyone find it a bit stiff due to the thickness? and also the lug screws fit very tight with the Cuda strap, I am able to move the screw when I move the strap, I'm worried that this will cause the threads to strip. 

anyone else have these issues? found a fix?


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

AVS_Racing said:


> I'm finally part of the club, I got my 44mm Bangla today and so far the LUME is Excellent and out of the few micro brand watches I have this by far has the best lume. It's at least on par with my monsters.
> 
> BTW I'm just wearing the watch with the Cuda strap right now, anyone find it a bit stiff due to the thickness? and also the lug screws fit very tight with the Cuda strap, I am able to move the screw when I move the strap, I'm worried that this will cause the threads to strip.
> 
> anyone else have these issues? found a fix?


So yeah, the lume is super-nova! I manage to read a few words yesterday night, from the light of the bloody Bangla!


I don't really find the Cuda super stiff. Possibly a micro-bit stiffer than an isofrane, but still rather comparable, and anyway many time suppler than the Seiko/Orient straps. But then maybe it's because I've had mine a few month already.

I agree with you on the fact that the "grip" of the Cuda on the screw bars is rather strong and makes it rather delicate to remove/install. the important part to not strip the thread is to giggle the strap to help the bar out only when the threaded part is totally out of the first lug. So you unscrew (quite a long time) and when it stops moving you grip the bar gently with some pliers, protecting the bar by wrapping it in journal paper. Wriggle it a bit (not widely, mind) and, presto, it's out. To put it back in, a bit of silicone grease on the bar can help... but it's very doable without the grease.


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

I love it, sort of want to pick up a Layan but it just looks a bit plain and not as special as the Bangla


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Looks like Maranez is coming out with a brand new Bangla model on the 9th October.

A Bronze 47mm with great specs, Miyota 9015, Domed sapphire, Anti-magnetic inner case, 1000M WR and both Rubber and Leather straps !

Comes in three dial colours and Cali dial.

Unlike the BWB Speciale LE to be released on the same day, with similar specs, this one has a normal uni-directional turning bezel with lume pip.

MARANEZ

Regards,


----------



## SD350 (Jul 22, 2012)

phlabrooy said:


> Looks like Maranez is coming out with a brand new Bangla model on the 9th October.
> 
> A Bronze 47mm with great specs, Miyota 9015, Domed sapphire, Anti-magnetic inner case, 1000M WR and both Rubber and Leather straps !
> 
> ...


Thanks for the heads up! I think I'd like the bezel from the LE better... this one looks so similar to the brass but for $500 more. I'd like to see a side shot to see how domed the crystal is.


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

I like it but not 800 like it.


----------



## jynl (Apr 1, 2013)

Hope they use the white hands with their next Ti Bangla...Also a bit over the California dial, Arabic numeral Panerai/Ennebi style would be nice for a change!


----------



## S.Nair (Jan 17, 2014)

Heroic 18 seems better value than bronze bangla and they are giving some good straps too.


----------



## Bionicman (Aug 5, 2009)

I think Maranez will have a really hard time moving the bronze bangla's at that price , far to similar to the brass.


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Yeah. Sure bronze's better than brass. Sure, 9015 is better than NH35, sure 1000m is better than 300m... 
But so much better that it goes from $350 to $850? Not in my book.

Anyway, I already have a 47mm brass, that I'm wearing right now, that's patina-ing nicely, and which is one of my best time keeper... it's at -4s today, after a bit more than a week on the wrist... and was at -4s after 12h, so after a "getting to work period", it's been 0s per day. I'll never dive past 100m, so forget about 300m or 1000m. Which makes that I'll pass on this one ;-)


----------



## martinz (Feb 13, 2012)

Still love my brass bangla


----------



## TysonJones (Aug 23, 2011)

agree completely. picked up a layan and altho stunning, sold it immediately as it didnt compare to the bangla and I got my bronze/brass itch.


----------



## TysonJones (Aug 23, 2011)

Just a few more shots of my Bangla with some natural patina setting in over the last week


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Got my shipping notification for my BWB LE Bronze. Arriving by Fedex on Monday !

Regards,


----------



## Beetho (Feb 5, 2014)

phlabrooy said:


> Got my shipping notification for my BWB LE Bronze. Arriving by Fedex on Monday !
> 
> Regards,


Hi,

pls pics when it will arrive.
Nice watch, I hope.

Cheers


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Beetho said:


> Hi,
> 
> pls pics when it will arrive.
> Nice watch, I hope.
> ...


Yes, will try to oblige.

I certainly hope it will be a nice watch !

There are only 50 made for this LE version, and mine will be a little bit different.... Not sure if there are any others, but the LE is a Destro model, with the crown at 9. Mine will come with the crown at 3, as requested through Sara.

Regards,


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Some pics of my BWB LE Speciale.

























The difference between this and the normal Bangla is incredible.

Because of the non rotating bezel, although the LE is about 2mm thicker, it actually wears much smaller than the normal version.

The domed sapphire looks really great, too.

I now know that there is also at least one more around with the same non-Destro layout !

Regards,


----------



## SD350 (Jul 22, 2012)

Wow that looks awesome. I'd kill for a brass version with that bezel shape and crystal.


----------



## Beetho (Feb 5, 2014)

Nice look the BWB, congrats


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)

Joined the club today


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

SD350 said:


> Wow that looks awesome. I'd kill for a brass version with that bezel shape and crystal.


Make it ti and I'm in.


----------



## martinz (Feb 13, 2012)

SD350 said:


> Wow that looks awesome. I'd kill for a brass version with that bezel shape and crystal.


+1


----------



## TysonJones (Aug 23, 2011)

Shot of the Bangla 44 from my week in Padre:


----------



## jynl (Apr 1, 2013)

Bangla 44, 6 weeks natural patina


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

Great looking strap where is it from? 


jynl said:


> Bangla 44, 6 weeks natural patina


----------



## jynl (Apr 1, 2013)

Thanks mate, It's a Miltat but not sure if it's still available as I have had this one for years...


----------



## tetia (Nov 24, 2010)

Guys does anyone know how much mm is the dial and hands?i am planning to get a custom made dial and i would like to know the exact dimension.Also where can i get a set of hands like Ennebi to fit in?Should i try Dagaz or the hands are way too short for this dial?


----------



## Deepdive (Nov 5, 2011)

What do you think guys about brown leather strap which is included with new batch of 44mm bangla? It looks surprisengly OK, I wear it since I got the watch, just dont like bright white stiching, but it looks nice. I think to get some custom strap soon but this one looks I can wear it. 
Does it looks cheap? What expert think? Is it even possible to include acceptable strap with 300 USD watch? (and rubber CUDA costs somenthing too)

The black leather which I got with titanium bangla year ago was really bad, different league.


----------



## staiiff (Feb 23, 2012)

staiiff said:


> I hope it will come in Titanium...


Confirmed by Maranez, 47mm Titanium will be back beginning of 2015, yes !


----------



## rhstranger2772 (Oct 19, 2009)

Late to the party but glad I came. Made a custom strap and it's good to go. Will do a chemical patina tonight and will post a comparison photo asap.


----------



## TysonJones (Aug 23, 2011)

Maranez Bangla 44 on CB Equip Strap - Some patina starting to set in after about a month


----------



## rhstranger2772 (Oct 19, 2009)

Used Jax antique brown chemical patina and rubbed it out with 000 steel wool. I'm happy with the result.


----------



## davewe (Feb 17, 2006)

Your 2 recent shots are great. How close is this to the actual look of the dial. Other pics I have seen (including on the MAranez site) look like a plain boring green. Your two make the green almost look aged. Is that the real color, your pic, or did you do something to the dial? I didn't like the green based on Maranez pics, but these look really good!


TysonJones said:


> Maranez Bangla 44 on CB Equip Strap - Some patina starting to set in after about a month
> 
> View attachment 2025706


----------



## xzqt (Jan 26, 2013)

rhstranger2772 said:


> Used Jax antique brown chemical patina and rubbed it out with 000 steel wool. I'm happy with the result.


This is the colour i like !
Unfortunately the Jax antique brown chemical patina is not available in my country. sigh ..


----------



## Aydrian (Oct 18, 2013)

Out today with:
(i) Maranez Bangla DLC with titanium bezel 
(ii) Diaboliq Strap 
(iii) Maddog stainless steel High Tech buckle with carbon shaft


----------



## davewe (Feb 17, 2006)

Any opinions on the 44 vs. 47? Maybe it's one of those lust after what you can't get things, since I can easily buy a 44 but can't seem to pry a 47 from anyone  So naturally I want a 47!


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

I have a 44 and its pretty big on my 7" wrist already due to the lug to lug, its about 52mm or more. I can't imagine what a 47 will be like. the 47 is available currently in bronze and I heard they are making the 47 in TI again for 2015 but I'm not sure about brass.


----------



## Aydrian (Oct 18, 2013)

davewe said:


> Any opinions on the 44 vs. 47? Maybe it's one of those lust after what you can't get things, since I can easily buy a 44 but can't seem to pry a 47 from anyone  So naturally I want a 47!


Matter of taste. My wrist isn't that big, but nowadays my watch size minimum of 45mm and above. Try and you will know.


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

davewe said:


> Any opinions on the 44 vs. 47? Maybe it's one of those lust after what you can't get things, since I can easily buy a 44 but can't seem to pry a 47 from anyone  So naturally I want a 47!


Have you tried looking on WatchRecon ?

Lots of Banglas seem to be popping up there quite often, Ti and Brass 47mm.

Regards,


----------



## davewe (Feb 17, 2006)

Thanks for the suggestion. I have a line on a 47mm now and am hopeful it will work out.


phlabrooy said:


> Have you tried looking on WatchRecon ?
> 
> Lots of Banglas seem to be popping up there quite often, Ti and Brass 47mm.
> 
> Regards,


----------



## davewe (Feb 17, 2006)

It arrived and wow!!













__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










davewe said:


> Thanks for the suggestion. I have a line on a 47mm now and am hopeful it will work out.


----------



## davewe (Feb 17, 2006)

Ok, after 66 pages I am sure that what we most needed was another review, but here goes 

I decided to wait until I could find a pre-owned 47mm. I am sure the 44 would have been great but wanted the maximum experience! As others have said this is a very well built watch for the money (or even a lot more money). The casework is very nice; no sharp edges. The brass came to me with some uneven patina. Now I like a bit of patina, but want the color to be consistent so I rubbed down the case with a very mild abrasive I have, lightening the patina a bit but more importantly evening it out. Now it's perfect for me and I look forward to seeing how it progresses with time.

I chose a green color and was worried about it. Green it not my fave in most anything and the images of green that I saw on this thread were all over the place - light/dark. What I found in reality is that it is a darker green that goes very well with the brass color. I love it. At night it is very dark. In outdoor light the greens shows much more but still is a darker green. The California dial numbers whose color I would describe as cream, go very well with the dial. The same color is the primary color of the hands.

Now on to those hands which some people don't like. No pics that I have seen really capture the look of the hands. The color nearly matches the brass and is very bright and easy for these old eyes to read. Therefore the idea that the hands are too thin is not true to my way of thinking.

Size: At 47mm it's a big watch but, probably because of the downturned lugs fits well on my 7" wrist. Makes a 42mm watch look like a girls! 

However, on to the crown and guard. First they are very well done and I really love the large easy to access crown. I already have watches with tiny crowns (my Bathys for example) and really like this. However, it can get in the way of your wrist. Fortunately there are no sharp edges to jab you. I suppose whether it will bother me or not depends on where I wear it on my wrist, how tight or loose, and how much I flex my wrist. But I do notice it is there and we will see whether it becomes something I am used to or an annoyance.

Height: Yes, it is high, but the 44mm is just as high. I like the look but have found myself banging it a couple times just because I am unused to the height. I assume I will get used to it.
Weight: I am used to heavy watches so the weight is welcome. However, because of the height and weight, you need to wear it fairly tight on the wrist, otherwise it will slide. So I currently have my strap a bit tighter than I might normally have it. It will be interesting to experiment with the rubber strap to see how that feels and how it holds the large watch in place.

The leather strap and buckle: The leather strap that it came with was decent if not spectacular. I had an older Strap Culture that I hadn't used in years and I switched it almost immediately. The brass buckle with the female diver logo is fantastic! BTW, the titanium casebook with the same logo is also very well done.

The movement: About 7 seconds off the 1st day - not bad. It's not new so this is probably how it runs and I will ultimately adjust it am I sure. But it's perfectly fine for now.

Bezel: Very solid clicks. Better than some I have owned and seen at several times the price.

Lume: I am not a lume nut but from what I have seen (it's been overcast) it's very good.

All in all a great watch more than worth the money!


----------



## Deepdive (Nov 5, 2011)

davewe said:


> I am sure the 44 would have been great but wanted the maximum experience!


Get the 44mm version and start to REALLY enjoy it b-)

The proportions is much better for 44 version IMHO. Thickness + lug size better match 44mm case. Have both and since I got 44mm I do not wear 47mm. Maybe different situation for a guy with 7,5"+ wrist...

ps: that strap is really nice


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

So after having the Bangla for a few months now and picking up a new A1 I decided that I don't wear them anywhere close enough to get some serious natural patina on them. I originally wanted to get either a used 47 Bangla, Layan or A7 to experiment patinaing with, but I couldn't find any for sale. So then I just said screw it and bought a bottle of vinegar this afternoon.

Started with this









































Now this is my first try on forcing patina so I was pretty scared cuz I didn't know what will happen and how long and what colours I will get. I followed some tutorials but then my method was I washed the watch and buckle with soap first while wearing gloves so I don't contaminate it. Instead of putting the vinegar in a dish with a paper towel I just said screw it and microwaved it 30sec then poured it into the bottom of my glass tub hoping warming it up will make it more effective.

Then this happened









I was pretty worried because due to the condensation I couldn't really make out whats happening, I was also worried that the condensation will get on the surface of the watch, I didn't know if this will help or ruin the finish.

I was going to take it out at about 3 hours or so but then I went out to dinner and this is after 4.5 hours. I was kinda scared cuz it seems like condensation got onto the watch, and made it all green and bubbly and I didn't want a green finish, the buckle also turned pink/ copperish with algae growing on it.









































After a rinse with water, crusty stuff came off and the finish is much darker brown, with light hints of green very hard to picture cuz it totally changes depending on the light. I was worried the patina will come off when I washed it too.









It's not pink/ red at all, for some reason led lighting gives it that colour









Algae is gone

































I'm not sure what to make of this, over all the watch looks much more aged and vintage. The process is straight forward enough, I'm surprised how different the colour is on the watch vs buckle though. Not sure if I should not warm the vinegar next time so it doesn't produce as much condensation? and maybe I leave it over night??

any suggestions or inputs?


----------



## Pjerome (Oct 15, 2010)

All the pics I see here are of dark dials...I don't know how I found this one but I'm glad I did. I have a Brass 47mm and then I bought this Ti model and put a Titanium bracelet on it. I also really like it on a canvas and leather and I ordered a Panatime Italian Rubber for it.
I just think they are great looking watches with great performance and amazing lume.Sure it's an Ennebi Homage but for what an Ennebi costs I'm pretty happy to own this couple of Maranez models. 

The nicest rubber strap seems to be the Hirsch but way pricey...It comes with a rubber strap too. Looks like Isofrane , don't know if it's a gen...Nice but too plain for me. I think if I could afford the Hirsch I'd get that. Maybe later but with 46 watches it seems like I never get around to them all because I pick favorites and forget about the others. I just can't bring myself to part with most of them.


----------



## CJN (Apr 29, 2010)

Made some new shoes


----------



## Blitzzz (Dec 26, 2007)

rhstranger2772 said:


> Used Jax antique brown chemical patina and rubbed it out with 000 steel wool. I'm happy with the result.


This looks amazing. I'm guessing some cape cod would wipe some of it off again? Would love to try this then wipe the edges down


----------



## rhstranger2772 (Oct 19, 2009)

Thanks for the compliment. Normal handling and wear has already brightened the edges considerably.


----------



## hellowin (Jul 22, 2014)

Looking awesome!!!



Pjerome said:


> All the pics I see here are of dark dials...I don't know how I found this one but I'm glad I did. I have a Brass 47mm and then I bought this Ti model and put a Titanium bracelet on it. I also really like it on a canvas and leather and I ordered a Panatime Italian Rubber for it.
> I just think they are great looking watches with great performance and amazing lume.Sure it's an Ennebi Homage but for what an Ennebi costs I'm pretty happy to own this couple of Maranez models.
> 
> The nicest rubber strap seems to be the Hirsch but way pricey...It comes with a rubber strap too. Looks like Isofrane , don't know if it's a gen...Nice but too plain for me. I think if I could afford the Hirsch I'd get that. Maybe later but with 46 watches it seems like I never get around to them all because I pick favorites and forget about the others. I just can't bring myself to part with most of them.


----------



## TysonJones (Aug 23, 2011)

Some patina starting to set in quite nicely on my bangla 44 on my 7 inch wrist. It fits perfect. I couldnt pull off the 47mm one. Was too big. But I love how the 44mm wears. It's currently on a celdy strap.


----------



## Blitzzz (Dec 26, 2007)

Spent the last few nights trying out different forced patina techniques....

- Started with two hard boiled eggs in a ziploc bag but I was lazy and dumb and let the yolk/egg touch the watch so it became splotchy. The splotchy marks were very dark, almost black.

- I then read that palmolive dish detergent works as a mild liver of sulphur substitute.... so I threw on a layer and waited. Surprise, surprise it does work but it dried unevenly and left darker rings on the bezel.... sigh

- I wasn't sure if I was doing it right so I fully submerged it in palmolive. Don't do this.... there is too much liquid and doesn't have time to react.

- So finally I just started rubbing very little palmolive all over it... and it worked! I think it's the combination of a thin layer plus letting it get exposed to air to let it dry and darken. You will know it's working as the soap starts changing colour due to the reaction (plus the brass obviously darkens). Just keep in mind any parts you hold with your bare fingers will resist the patina due to oils so you might get bright patches if not careful.










Not as dark as liver of sulphur but good enough to tone down the yellow.


----------



## jackh (Dec 14, 2010)

Do you guys think the 44 would look OK on a 6.75" wrist? I have kinda small wrists, don't want this thing to look ridiculous on me. I wear a marathon TSAR a lot, its the biggest watch I have. The Bangla is a tad bit larger and has me worried.


----------



## davewe (Feb 17, 2006)

I have the 47mm on my 7" wrist. There is no question that the Bangla is a large heavy watch. So the question is - do you like large, heavy watches? If yes, then it is incredible. But I can understand why some people don't like the look. But for me it's fantastic.


jackh said:


> Do you guys think the 44 would look OK on a 6.75" wrist? I have kinda small wrists, don't want this thing to look ridiculous on me. I wear a marathon TSAR a lot, its the biggest watch I have. The Bangla is a tad bit larger and has me worried.


----------



## martinz (Feb 13, 2012)

jackh said:


> Do you guys think the 44 would look OK on a 6.75" wrist? I have kinda small wrists, don't want this thing to look ridiculous on me. I wear a marathon TSAR a lot, its the biggest watch I have. The Bangla is a tad bit larger and has me worried.


47 bangla on 6,75"


----------



## Deepdive (Nov 5, 2011)

jackh said:


> Do you guys think the 44 would look OK on a 6.75" wrist? I have kinda small wrists, don't want this thing to look ridiculous on me. I wear a marathon TSAR a lot, its the biggest watch I have. The Bangla is a tad bit larger and has me worried.


absolutely ok... I have same size and 44 bangla... it wears smaller! I cant handle most of my 45mm watches but bangla is really OK. I am one of those who prefer 40-42mm for my wrist, but bangla 44 is really good fitting


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

jackh said:


> Do you guys think the 44 would look OK on a 6.75" wrist? I have kinda small wrists, don't want this thing to look ridiculous on me. I wear a marathon TSAR a lot, its the biggest watch I have. The Bangla is a tad bit larger and has me worried.


Actually, I have a 6.5" wrist, and I wear my 2 47mm Banglas ( Ti and BWB Bronze), without any issues.

It will be fine.

Regards,


----------



## jackh (Dec 14, 2010)

Thanks. Will the Bangla 44 ever be offered without the California dial? And will it be offered in titanium again?


----------



## davewe (Feb 17, 2006)

There used to be a numbered dial (47mm only? - not sure). You might ping Maranez directly to ask. Otherwise they come up occasionally (as do the ti versions) used here on WUS.


jackh said:


> Thanks. Will the Bangla 44 ever be offered without the California dial? And will it be offered in titanium again?


----------



## chirs1211 (Sep 29, 2009)

44mm has never been done in Ti only brass
As mentioned there used to be numbered 47mm in Ti and brass,would be worth emailing them to see what they have planned next.

Chris


----------



## Scott S (Jan 29, 2013)

I wouldn't mind a 47mm Bronze, but I'm really over California dials. I think it's nice that companies offer them to folks that want one, but to make their entire line that way is shortsighted to me. I sent an email inquiring as to when/if they might do a different dial again and got a very vague "maybe" response that there will be new offerings in 2015.


----------



## davewe (Feb 17, 2006)

In all fairness, the Bangla has been out for only a year (January 2014 I think). In that time it has already been made in multiple sizes, multiple case materials, multiple dial configurations, as well as a couple special editions. You might check out the Maranez Fan FB page to see the vast array of options that have already been created. No doubt there are more to come. But it certainly isn't for everyone.


Scott S said:


> I wouldn't mind a 47mm Bronze, but I'm really over California dials. I think it's nice that companies offer them to folks that want one, but to make their entire line that way is shortsighted to me. I sent an email inquiring as to when/if they might do a different dial again and got a very vague "maybe" response that there will be new offerings in 2015.


----------



## Deepdive (Nov 5, 2011)

davewe said:


> In all fairness, the Bangla has been out for only a year (January 2014 I think). In that time it has already been made in multiple sizes, multiple case materials, multiple dial configurations, as well as a couple special editions. You might check out the Maranez Fan FB page to see the vast array of options that have already been created. No doubt there are more to come. But it certainly isn't for everyone.


I agree with Scott and got the point - all current versions are with Cali dial. I prefer different too. I got Bangla 44 few months ago because I knew no different 44mm version will come... but I always wanted non cali dial too.


----------



## timesofplenty (Aug 6, 2008)

Think I've gotta have one of these b-)


----------



## Beetho (Feb 5, 2014)

Hi guys, another pics, please... I'm hungry


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Ok, here are a few


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)




----------



## Scott S (Jan 29, 2013)

I emailed Maranez asking what was on the horizon for next year, especially a non-Cali dial for the bronze. Sara was very responsive to me, said no current plans for different dials for it, but she did ask me what I'd like to see and I sent her a few examples of simple dot/index type dials. I also asked if maybe there was any leftover dot/number dials from the 47mm Ti series that might work for a one-off bronze, and she said although they were the same size, since the movements are different, the dial feet don't match.
She also says we'll likely see some more Ti versions in the coming year. I gave some consideration to buying one of the current bronze versions and making my own dial for it, but I didn't relish the idea of tearing into a brand new watch. I have strayed and ordered a Helberg CH1 instead.
No offense to those who like them, but I just won't buy another watch with a Cali dial. The Bangla looks like a great value so maybe there will still be one sometime in the future for me.


----------



## davewe (Feb 17, 2006)

I see you have a WTB in the sales section. IMO this is the best way to go. I wanted a 47mm Bangla and put a WTB out there. It took a few weeks but I did find one. Funny thing is once I had one on its way I was pinged by two other owners. I guess when it rains it pours. You might want to also join the Maranez FB page. Lots and lots of Banglas out there in every configuration imaginable. You might even find someone willing to give one up! Good luck.


Scott S said:


> I emailed Maranez asking what was on the horizon for next year, especially a non-Cali dial for the bronze. Sara was very responsive to me, said no current plans for different dials for it, but she did ask me what I'd like to see and I sent her a few examples of simple dot/index type dials. I also asked if maybe there was any leftover dot/number dials from the 47mm Ti series that might work for a one-off bronze, and she said although they were the same size, since the movements are different, the dial feet don't match.
> She also says we'll likely see some more Ti versions in the coming year. I gave some consideration to buying one of the current bronze versions and making my own dial for it, but I didn't relish the idea of tearing into a brand new watch. I have strayed and ordered a Helberg CH1 instead.
> No offense to those who like them, but I just won't buy another watch with a Cali dial. The Bangla looks like a great value so maybe there will still be one sometime in the future for me.


----------



## jynl (Apr 1, 2013)

I agree enough California dials! I will only purchase another bangla if they come up with something different, the below dial is their nicest IMO and a black version on a TI or Bronze/Brass bangla would look awesome...











Scott S said:


> I emailed Maranez asking what was on the horizon for next year, especially a non-Cali dial for the bronze. Sara was very responsive to me, said no current plans for different dials for it, but she did ask me what I'd like to see and I sent her a few examples of simple dot/index type dials. I also asked if maybe there was any leftover dot/number dials from the 47mm Ti series that might work for a one-off bronze, and she said although they were the same size, since the movements are different, the dial feet don't match.
> She also says we'll likely see some more Ti versions in the coming year. I gave some consideration to buying one of the current bronze versions and making my own dial for it, but I didn't relish the idea of tearing into a brand new watch. I have strayed and ordered a Helberg CH1 instead.
> No offense to those who like them, but I just won't buy another watch with a Cali dial. The Bangla looks like a great value so maybe there will still be one sometime in the future for me.


----------



## senna89wc12 (Feb 27, 2009)

Great watch. The cali dial is growing on me.


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

I like the cali dial and think it suits this homage design well.


----------



## Jockinho (Sep 1, 2008)

Been thinking about adding a brass diver (again). Maranez 44mm bangla, Layan and A1 are the one that's intrest me. Anyone own them all or two of them and if so are there any difference in quality? I did own the A1 last year but the green dial was not my taste (Will choose black this time), case was nice though. 

Help me out plz


----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)

Jockinho said:


> Been thinking about adding a brass diver (again). Maranez 44mm bangla, Layan and A1 are the one that's intrest me. Anyone own them all or two of them and if so are there any difference in quality? I did own the A1 last year but the green dial was not my taste (Will choose black this time), case was nice though.
> 
> Help me out plz


In the same boat choice wise. Leaning heavy towards the Bangla. It looks nothing like anything I currently have in any way.


----------



## chirs1211 (Sep 29, 2009)

I was tempted by the 47mm brass Bangla, but, possibly stupidly, decided to wait for the 44mm. Feel the proportions on the 47mm were better so passed on the 44mm.
I am sorely tempted by the 42mm A1 in blue, but am in for a Zelos Abyss in blue, and disappointed i missed on the stone dial Layans.
Been looking at the Gruppo Gammas too recently but they do seem a touch too hard to get hold of, as never in stock.

Chris


----------



## giorgos mg (Oct 13, 2008)

i ve asked Sara several times if they re going to release 44mm titanium
unfortunately not in the future plans...


----------



## jynl (Apr 1, 2013)

giorgos mg said:


> i ve asked Sara several times if they re going to release 44mm titanium
> unfortunately not in the future plans...


And the production of the 47mm ti has been delayed...


----------



## Casanova Jr. (Oct 6, 2010)

jynl said:


> And the production of the 47mm ti has been delayed...


Any reason why?


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

this one looks awesome...how'd you get that patina?!!



Aydrian said:


> Looks good! It's a brass Bangala, right? Also, can share where did you purchase the strap?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Question for you Maranez Bangla folks...I've been looking into getting a bronze watch and the brass Maranez have come into play. As I see the design on all of these bronze and brass watches, the Maranez Bangla is certainly up there. The only ones that are really up there with it, for me, are bronze watches that are twice as expensive. I do have an opportunity to pick up an Ancon Sea Dweller for under $400...and that is an AL Bronze watch. My question- is the benefit of Bronze worth going for a watch that I don't like the design of as much as a brass one that i think is totally sweet?

Thanks!


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Having both brass and bronze watches, I can tell you that there is not a great difference in the real world as far as wearing the watch is concerned. The watches will patina a bit different, and in absolute terms bronze is a harder material, but I have not had any issues with either material. I do believe bronze costs more to produce. If I had to decide on a watch that I liked and it was brass instead of bronze, I would not pass on it just because of that. Get the one you like the most, and that you will be happy with. You can also check out the Makara sea turtle on a different thread here. It is bronze and still on pre order price I believe, for a few ticks under 300 bucks.


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Thanks for your thoughts. It's good to get that opinion from someone who owns both. I was gonna go with the sea turtle but don't love the angular design.


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

*Just got this preowned!*

Here's my 'new' Bangla. 
May initial impressions:

1. HUGE
2. Gorgeous


----------



## Baby Jesus (Sep 5, 2010)

I never had a brass or bronze watch but probably goin to buy the bangla, my question is if you wear a white tshirt and your brass watch come in contact with it does it mark the tshirt?


----------



## xzqt (Jan 26, 2013)

Baby ***** said:


> I never had a brass or bronze watch but probably goin to buy the bangla, my question is if you wear a white tshirt and your brass watch come in contact with it does it mark the tshirt?


Nope. It will not.
Dont worry.

*Dont try force patina if you are worry.


----------



## dpeter (Sep 8, 2012)

what do people use to clean the brass bangla? Wanted to start fresh .


----------



## EHV (Mar 30, 2010)

I don't have a Bangla but I have other brass and bronze watches.

Brasso polish or 80% Apple Cider Vinegar and 20% Sodium Chloride, (table salt) mixture, immediately rinsed off with warm water or 100% Lemon Juice, also rinsed off with warm water.

I suppose Brasso would work best for heavy patina and no doubt, others may have more or better alternatives. :- )

Be careful of any abrasive polishes because they will remove any brushed finish that the watch has.



dpeter said:


> what do people use to clean the brass bangla? Wanted to start fresh .


----------



## xzqt (Jan 26, 2013)

EHV said:


> I don't have a Bangla but I have other brass and bronze watches.
> 
> Brasso polish or 80% Apple Cider Vinegar and 20% Sodium Chloride, (table salt) mixture, immediately rinsed off with warm water or 100% Lemon Juice, also rinsed off with warm water.
> 
> ...


EXcellent advise !


----------



## dpeter (Sep 8, 2012)

Thanks, will try some lemon juice and see how it goes.

edit..

toothpaste and lemon juice seems to have worked ok.


----------



## giorgos mg (Oct 13, 2008)

Hey guys, does anyone know if they are going to produce a 44mm titanium?

Last time I chat with Sara I told her I wish they made an option of titanium case/brass bezel ...

But don't see this happen
And 47mm is too big for my wrist


G.


----------



## dondi (Oct 27, 2008)

sorry to revive and older thread...can someone help me? I've had an on and off love relationship with the Bangla Brass watches but I've finally decided to pick on up. Quick question to everyone, once the brass starts to patina, does it leave any marks on your wrist when you remove the watch? Especially if, for instance, you decide to swim with it? Many thanks!


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

No you should be fine


dondi said:


> sorry to revive and older thread...can someone help me? I've had an on and off love relationship with the Bangla Brass watches but I've finally decided to pick on up. Quick question to everyone, once the brass starts to patina, does it leave any marks on your wrist when you remove the watch? Especially if, for instance, you decide to swim with it? Many thanks!


----------



## cw_mi (Jun 15, 2011)

No problems here...

Show Your PATINA Only Picture Thread, No Virgin Bronze Allowed! - Page 29


----------



## dondi (Oct 27, 2008)

Many thanks primerak, cw_mi, I'm gonna pull the trigger and pick one up!


----------



## bella59 (May 12, 2012)

Anyone have a Ti with gold tone hands?


----------



## SD350 (Jul 22, 2012)

bella59 said:


> Anyone have a Ti with gold tone hands?


I don't believe they made a Ti version with gold hands. I have the Ti w/ Blue Cali dial that I've been thinking of flipping. I just never wear it anymore, great watch though.


----------



## cirdec (Sep 3, 2013)

PM'ed you pal. looking forward to take the Ti w/ Blue Cali dial off you, if it is still available



SD350 said:


> I don't believe they made a Ti version with gold hands. I have the Ti w/ Blue Cali dial that I've been thinking of flipping. I just never wear it anymore, great watch though.


----------



## sorcer (Jun 14, 2012)

Guys, does anyone have a bangla 47mm with brass dial? Wanna see some pics before I buy one.


----------



## Bubbalouie (Mar 20, 2015)

Mine is not brass, but I thought I would share a pic with you.


----------



## sorcer (Jun 14, 2012)

Thanks, awesome pic! Any pics with a brass dial would be appreciated.


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Folks please can we have some pictures of the fixed bezel Banglas?
Desperate to see shots of the brass and silver dials.
Cheers


----------



## bella59 (May 12, 2012)

sorcer said:


> Thanks, awesome pic! Any pics with a brass dial would be appreciated.


This is one was for sale not too long ago

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/%2A%2Asold%2A%2Afs-maranez-bangla-2552858.html#post22087274


----------



## bella59 (May 12, 2012)

Sorry duplicate post


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Here's mine...


----------



## kostasd (May 20, 2013)

I agree with Craustin1, go with the watch you like. The Maranez Bangla was my first "bronze/brass" watch (I too wanted a bronze, but the prices were too high), and have been extremely happy with it. The Bangla is a PHENOMENAL watch - build quality is amazing, and I wear mine all the time when swimming and doing active things. It's hefty. I have the 44 mm case - felt the 47 would be too big for my wrist. I get a ton of compliments on the watch - really a beautiful piece. I've since purchased an Ancon Mil Bronze watch - and as much as I love that piece, I would not wear it for swimming like I do the Bangla - just don't trust the Ancon in water, whereas the build design of the Bangla is perfect for the water as well. You'll be very happy with the Bangla - it's an incredible watch at an incredible price point. The brass patina actually looks more "rustic" and weathered than my bronze Ancon - the bronze has a slightly more "elegant" look to it than the brass, which just wouldn't work well on the Bangla, but works well on the Ancon. You'll love the Bangla!


----------



## Riotwatch (Jan 27, 2016)

Hello, maybe any know what size dial Maranez Bangla 47mm?
I won't replace dial on my Bangla.


----------



## tetia (Nov 24, 2010)

Ιt is 36mm

From Outer Space


----------



## Riotwatch (Jan 27, 2016)

tetia said:


> Ιt is 36mm
> 
> From Outer Space


Thanks!!!


----------



## elnino1985 (Nov 3, 2016)

Hi guys,

I know this thread is inactive but i was wondering if somebody could answer me if the bezel on bangla is 44mm wide at the wider part of the bezel (where those thingys stick out) or on the "normal" part?if you understand what i mean...
Also if bangla 44 wears bigger or smaller from panerai 44mm?
And last question if anybody can provide info/pictures on how obvious are ding and scratches on brass maranez?

This would be very helpful 

Thanks


----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)

*I have a few of these Maranez because it's in the style size and shape I seem to prefer to wear these days (the BANGLA not so much the other models) it's a Bang for the buck watch right here, this is my go to watch if I'm doing stuff that will inevitably beat the piss out of it, saying that if they do get a ding or scratch that I can't live with! there's no tears no cussing I just strip it sand it down and start again, easy to redial, easy to strip down and rebuild, just a great all round watch, love it, yet another one in the stable that is never afraid to come out to play, and that for me is the measure of a good watch and especially in this price range, never scared to wear it.*|>|>

_Like all my Ennebi's and the 1000 metri's all perfectly balanced for a wearable nothing fancy watch good to go really
_


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Shane,
Did you mod the dial in the first pic or is it a photshop idea? It looks stunning!

Neil


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Bangla 44mm with the Sodalite stone dial. 









Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

_Just arrived! Bang... Bang... Bangla 44 w/Breciated Jasper stone dial
_


----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)




----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

garydusa said:


> _Just arrived! Bang... Bang... Bangla 44 w/Breciated Jasper stone dial
> _


Wow ... the richness of the red on that dial!

Beautiful watch. Gratz!


----------



## jalesi (Jan 1, 2016)

Not a great photo, I strive to be similar to Shane1000, in ability one day. Plus I'm too tired to put more effort into the photo tonight. But, I just got it and I'm not sold on the rubber strap for sure and am not sure how the leather will hold up in the shower and gym. It may be very likely to be a gateway watch to the Ennebi!


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

jalesi said:


> Not a great photo, I strive to be similar to Shane1000, in ability one day. Plus I'm too tired to put more effort into the photo tonight. But, I just got it and I'm not sold on the rubber strap for sure and am not sure how the leather will hold up in the shower and gym. It may be very likely to be a gateway watch to the Ennebi!
> View attachment 10832706


Mine just arrived.

Like you my photo ability is nowhere near Shane1000's.

Ennebi ... ahhh ...










Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

jalesi said:


> Not a great photo, I strive to be similar to Shane1000, in ability one day. Plus I'm too tired to put more effort into the photo tonight. But, I just got it and I'm not sold on the rubber strap for sure and am not sure how the leather will hold up in the shower and gym. It may be very likely to be a gateway watch to the Ennebi!
> View attachment 10832706





T3C said:


> Mine just arrived.
> 
> Like you my photo ability is nowhere near Shane1000's.
> 
> ...


Congrats to you both on your 47mm Bangs!!! I think I want one of these, and almost pulled the trigger with 4 hours left on the 9th (USA EST time) & then the Sale price (CNY) discount was removed...(Classic "Snooze Ya Lose")

..I guess I can't complain, as I had already ordered my Brass Bangla 44mm a week before. Just greedily wanted a second one (& WIS Obsessed) .


----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)

The fun thing is with these is they can be modded so easily, mine in the photo above originally got scratched a bit so I went to work on it to clean it up and the finished result is Bangla /Ennebi style on this one.
Pictures are just done on a piece of paper and a Coolpix Nikon.

Congratulations on yours I especially like this numbered sandwich dial.



T3C said:


> Mine just arrived.
> 
> Like you my photo ability is nowhere near Shane1000's.
> 
> ...


----------



## stone_gossard (Dec 31, 2016)

Hello, first postinng for maranez here. Just want to check first on how you guys think or experiences with Sara respond especially when related to warranty claim?

i am experiencing unpleasant respond at the moment. could you all share?


----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)

*Almost finished this custom Bangla to where I like it enough to keep. *


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

SHANE 1000 said:


> *Almost finished this custom Bangla to where I like it enough to keep. *
> View attachment 10882650


Drool worthy!


----------



## NorthernBen (Feb 1, 2017)

I'm a big fan of my 44. Thought I'd end up flipping it, but messing with the patina and strap combos always makes me happy! Really enjoying it on a NATO at the minute, but it's very comfy on sailcloth too. Also recently tried it on a flat vent Seiko style strap, and it looked great and was very comfy.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

SHANE 1000 said:


> *Almost finished this custom Bangla to where I like it enough to keep. *
> View attachment 10882650


Shane, man, you're the Guru of this genre! Great work as always!, Polished bezel edge & top of case under bezel? 44 or 47mm? Some more side shots etc please! You're, Keeping this thread alive & interesting & gladly costing me $.....I've Now got the 47mm Titanium in the air, & coming my way! Thanks! Of course, now I'm wondering, if I should also just keep the 44mm Brass Bangla I've got up on the sales threads....:-s????...Cuz, having 2 isn't hoarding at all! :think:


----------



## stuart77 (Oct 16, 2011)

SHANE 1000 said:


> *Almost finished this custom Bangla to where I like it enough to keep. *
> View attachment 10882650


Damn that looks good, and that sort of shot is not helping things when i'm already looking at the Bangla


----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)

_*Thanks mate! this particular one is a 47mm, the case was sanded not polished to get rid of the bead blasted finish the complete case under the bezel naturally, the bezels I made from a Brass vase that had a fairly thick base, I wanted a compression fit so it didn't require any screws, super tight tolerance and it works flawlessly although the colour is a tad different I actually like that part, and using junk metal beggars can't be choosers, the dial is a Maranez but I removed the logo from it, to give it a cleaner look, in the process of making a new dial for it, based on the Ennebi styling just not sure yet as I do kind of like it as it is right now.*_








*I think I want to try out a 44mm for fun at some point, what I like about these is they are versatile, so all I can say is if you want to alter yours then hoard the buggers lol, seriously the 44mm would be a fun project and once done would look pretty sweet IMO.
Side shots? I'm unorganized mate but I will try and do some on the weekend if I get some free time, all I can find right now is this one below.
*









garydusa said:


> Shane, man, you're the Guru of this genre! Great work as always!, Polished bezel edge & top of case under bezel? 44 or 47mm? Some more side shots etc please! You're, Keeping this thread alive & interesting & gladly costing me $.....I've Now got the 47mm Titanium in the air, & coming my way! Thanks! Of course, now I'm wondering, if I should also just keep the 44mm Brass Bangla I've got up on the sales threads....:-s????...Cuz, having 2 isn't hoarding at all! :think:


*
Found this one of the crown side before I made the 12 marker and it's on an isofrane strap.*


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

SHANE 1000 said:


> _*Thanks mate! this particular one is a 47mm, the case was sanded not polished to get rid of the bead blasted finish the complete case under the bezel naturally, the bezels I made from a Brass vase that had a fairly thick base, I wanted a compression fit so it didn't require any screws, super tight tolerance and it works flawlessly although the colour is a tad different I actually like that part, and using junk metal beggars can't be choosers, the dial is a Maranez but I removed the logo from it, to give it a cleaner look, in the process of making a new dial for it, based on the Ennebi styling just not sure yet as I do kind of like it as it is right now.*_
> View attachment 10886074
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, Great work, I didn't even notice it was a an entirely different bezel, and you made it from a Brass vase too. Love the case finishing, & dial mods. I'm even diggin, the bright finish stage before the patina sets in (love patina too, just like em both). 
Thanks for the pics, with this, and even my Wife just said: "Keep them Both!" and what my Cat just did Just Now, helped in my WIS'ness!!! (..Maybe, I'll post about that in a few minutes).

....I'm now going to Keep my 44mm too!!! The Decision is made, Great! :-!

Edit: My sales listing is now: "Withdrawn", ..done deal, keeping it! :-!


----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)

yeah the bezel was to get a cleaner more sterile look to it, love making things out of junk, course the wife thinks I traded watch hoarding into scrap metal hoarding now.
The words of wisdom from your wife mate is top notch in this case, now as to the kitty, this one is a must tell story , I can only imagine.



garydusa said:


> even my Wife just said:* "Keep them Both!"* and what my Cat just did Just Now, helped in my WIS'ness!!! (..Maybe, I'll post about that in a few minutes).
> 
> ....I'm now going to Keep my 44mm too!!! The Decision is made, Great! :-!


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*


SHANE 1000 said:



yeah the bezel was to get a cleaner more sterile look to it, love making things out of junk, course the wife thinks I traded watch hoarding into scrap metal hoarding now.
The words of wisdom from your wife mate is top notch in this case, now as to the kitty, this one is a must tell story , I can only imagine.

Click to expand...

Well, As most of "WIS" do, I was pacing back & forth across the entire length of our home pondering my "big brass" decision, Our beloved Cat "Nora Lee" was following me all the way, then took a right turn and went into my office....My Wife said, well there's your sign!:






So instead of wearing my Speedy or Pelagos to work, today I'm a Rebel!:




....and tomorrow the FedEx comes again,
Cheers! *:-!


----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)

:-!:-dNow that's hilarious, NL probably thought is was a mammoth block of cheese and thought luck was on her side Today Oh tomorrow brings more, she just hopes it taste better than today's chew worthy block with which the innards are rather delicious.|>|> Failing that she might just go about attacking the FedEx in pure disgust over the non edibles:-d.


garydusa said:


> *
> 
> Well, As most of "WIS" do, I was pacing back & forth across the entire length of our home pondering my "big brass" decision, Our beloved Cat "Nora Lee" was following me all the way, then took a right turn and went into my office....My Wife said, well there's your sign!:
> 
> ...


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

stone_gossard said:


> Hello, first postinng for maranez here. Just want to check first on how you guys think or experiences with Sara respond especially when related to warranty claim?
> 
> i am experiencing unpleasant respond at the moment. could you all share?


...Figured I'd chime in: My experience with Sara at Maranez was absolutely top notch!

In my humble opinion, & correct me on the details if I'm a little off, But as Micro brands are, keep in mind, they're Micro in production size and employee size too. Armida has Chris, Helson has William, Prometheus has Carlos (who married) Maria at Borealis ...and so on (they only need 1 maybe 2 people & part time even). Many if not all, have their products produced by companies like "FullSwing" outa China (great company by the way). And the way I figure it is at least in the case of the Micro trio: Helson/Armida/Maranez is that they manage their own websites individually from wherever they live, but their sales of watches (stock) is fulfilled out of the Hong Kong factory with CCNow facilitating the money. Its not that they're so busy selling watches, but maybe working other jobs as well (to make ends meet)....in other words, sometimes it takes a couple days for the person to email you back, or just send a second email..


----------



## stone_gossard (Dec 31, 2016)

Yeah, i guess so. anyway, just got reply 2 days ago with return label shipping to return back the broken watch. Unfortunately, the replacement watch is out of stock and they said next week will be available again. so quite frustrating actually. this is my first experience DOA (dead on arrival) watch and have to deal with it. so dont know what to expect in term of respond back to me by the company. maybe i am impatience haha. Thanks ill be more realistic



garydusa said:


> ...Figured I'd chime in: My experience with Sara at Maranez was absolutely top notch!
> 
> In my humble opinion, & correct me on the details if I'm a little off, But as Micro brands are, keep in mind, they're Micro in production size and employee size too. Armida has Chris, Helson has William, Prometheus has Carlos (who married) Maria at Borealis ...and so on (they only need 1 maybe 2 people & part time even). Many if not all, have their products produced by companies like "FullSwing" outa China (great company by the way). And the way I figure it is at least in the case of the Micro trio: Helson/Armida/Maranez is that they manage their own websites individually from wherever they live, but their sales of watches (stock) is fulfilled out of the Hong Kong factory with CCNow facilitating the money. Its not that they're so busy selling watches, but maybe working other jobs as well (to make ends meet)....in other words, sometimes it takes a couple days for the person to email you back, or just send a second email..


----------



## aechme (Jan 27, 2014)

What do you guys think of the 47mm brass Bangla with the fixed bezel? I don't think I've seen one yet in this thread.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Monday'z a Bangla 47 Titanium Day


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Nice strap combi! Which one is it?


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

T3C said:


> Nice strap combi! Which one is it?


Thanks, It's a Helburg/H2O Horoween 1905


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Since this just arrived last week, A few more...


----------



## cirdec (Sep 3, 2013)

It's been a while since I last wore a 44mm


----------



## SimOS X (Jan 25, 2016)

One of my favorite Maranez


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

Anyone have a ti date they want to give up?


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Dont remember the bangla ever had a date

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

T3C said:


> Dont remember the bangla ever had a date
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


The black dial did, yeah. I had one, and flipped it immediately due to size. I'm tempted to try again.


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

My bangla - moded

bronze besel + case reshaped & sandblasted + some more cool stuff


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthernBen (Feb 1, 2017)

Hi all,

does anyone else have flag spots on thier Bangla cases? Never noticed before, but it looks like strap wear. It's a 44mm Bangla by the way....


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

you mean flat spot between the lugs? Those came like that. I suppose it's for accommodating thick straps.


----------



## NorthernBen (Feb 1, 2017)

Sorry T3C, only just seen your reply. Thanks for the info, I feel much better about it now!


----------



## hidden by leaves (Mar 6, 2010)

My first Bangla just arrived last night, so I thought I'd add it to the thread... Like it a lot so far.


----------



## hidden by leaves (Mar 6, 2010)




----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

T3C said:


> Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


......WOW !!! The perfect strap !! Would you PM with the specifics....I think i need one !!


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthernBen (Feb 1, 2017)




----------



## snpr9696 (Oct 17, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rickdawg (May 20, 2014)

Nice for the price, but no comparison to the real deal (Ennebi Fondale)


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

rickdawg said:


> Nice for the price, but no comparison to the real deal (Ennebi Fondale)


Were these not originally designed by Panerai?


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Yes they were - 1988 mille metri

Im doing homage










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TrlRnr (Mar 7, 2016)

After first picking up the tried & true black dial version, I decided to go South Seas (or Southwest?) with a turquoise dial ...haven't seen many of these around:


----------



## TrlRnr (Mar 7, 2016)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Awaken the ZOMBIE thread!


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

I want one again, I kinda miss my old 44mm one. It's one of those once in a while chunky watches. I wonder what they won't remake the 44 and only have 47, I asked a couple years back and they said they will have 44 soon but I never saw them. 47 is way too big


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Got ‘Tina?…
















*


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*and, it just never ends…



































“Ground Control,..to Major Tom”*


----------

